# Sfogo di una moglie tradita



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Salve a tutti... sono nuovissima del forum, ho letto qualche vostra discussione da cui ho tratto molti spunti di riflessione sulla mia situazione. Ho 36 anni, sposata da due è da pochissimo madre di una splendida bimba. 
Prima del matrimonio, con mio marito c'era parecchia intesa sessuale, non mancava un giorno che mi desiderasse, nemmeno uno e i rapporti andavano anche oltre uno al giorno. 
Dopo il matrimonio e intendo la settimana dopo, si sono ridotti a massimo 4 al mese per finire completatamente un anno fa subito dopo essere rimasta incinta (mio marito non aveva preso bene nemmeno la gravidanza visto che non si spiegava come era potuto accadere). 
Non sono ingrassata per niente e i pochi kg presi lì ho persi tutti e anche di più, quindi non è un fatto di cambiamento fisico. Ultimamente sto cercando anche di prendermi più cura vestendo in un certo modo che a lui piaceva molto , mi trovava molto sexy. Non sono brutta, e non lo dico io.
Da un mesetto circa (e qui non mi giudicate male, so da me di aver sbagliato), mi è capitato il suo cellulare tra le mani e ho potuto leggere una discussione su WhatsApp con una sua collega di altra sede (nemmeno si conoscevano di persona), i messaggi erano del tipo che lei gli diceva mi piace la tua voce, non posso fare a meno di pensarti, e buongiorno e buonanotte di continuo. Dopo aver visto ciò, ho continuato a leggere i messaggi, ma solo quelli che capitavano visto che lui li cancella di continuo. So quasi per certo che si sono visti, lui di punto in bianco durante la settimana si fa la doccia e la barba. Non fa mai la barba durante la settimana. Poi ho letto i messaggi di lei che chiedeva se era pentito o deluso e lui le ha risposto di no. 
Ossessionata da ciò, ho cominciato a vedere tutte le applicazioni del suo cellulare e su internet mi imbatto in siti porno (ok, ci sta e non giudico), e siti di incontri sessuali. Vado su tutte le furie. 
Gli chiedo se ha un'altra ( non gli dico che lo so dai suoi messaggi) e lui si arrabbia e per non parlare esce. Fa sempre così, quando colgo nel segno pur di non dire la verità si incazza come una bestia. 
Che ne pensate? Io lo trovo assurdo tutto questo.
alla domanda perché non mi vuoi più, io cerco sempre di baciarlo, di cercarlo, lui mi rifiuta SEMPRE, ha risposto non lo so, non mi va più. 
Ho provato a lasciarlo, ma lui dice che abbiamo una bimba piccola e che i figli non possono crescere con un solo genitore. 
Non so davvero cosa fare... mi sa che un amante dovrei trovarmelo io!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2017)

ciao vicky benvenuta 
la vostra situazione mi sembra piuttosto compromessa, dopo poco dal matrimonio no rapporti sessuali, no interesse da parte sua per te a parte come mogliemadre 
al tuo posto gli direi che se le cose non migliorano velocemente provvederai a vedere un avvocato per farti consigliare


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti... sono nuovissima del forum, ho letto qualche vostra discussione da cui ho tratto molti spunti di riflessione sulla mia situazione. Ho 36 anni, sposata da due è da pochissimo madre di una splendida bimba.
> Prima del matrimonio, con mio marito c'era parecchia intesa sessuale, non mancava un giorno che mi desiderasse, nemmeno uno e i rapporti andavano anche oltre uno al giorno.
> Dopo il matrimonio e intendo la settimana dopo, si sono ridotti a massimo 4 al mese per finire completatamente un anno fa subito dopo essere rimasta incinta (mio marito non aveva preso bene nemmeno la gravidanza visto che non si spiegava come era potuto accadere).
> Non sono ingrassata per niente e i pochi kg presi lì ho persi tutti e anche di più, quindi non è un fatto di cambiamento fisico. Ultimamente sto cercando anche di prendermi più cura vestendo in un certo modo che a lui piaceva molto , mi trovava molto sexy. Non sono brutta, e non lo dico io.
> ...


Beh.. Che dire..

Al dfi la della collega... Pare proprio che ti rifiuti...

Qui non si tratta di trovare un amante, ma di accettare di stare accanto a una persona che ci rifiuta


----------



## MariLea (23 Ottobre 2017)

Sono d'accordo con Fiammetta, solo che parlerei con l'avvocato prima di dirglielo...
che poi a trovarti un amante tu fai sempre in tempo


----------



## insane (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> (mio marito non aveva preso bene nemmeno la gravidanza visto che non si spiegava come era potuto accadere).


Mistero di dioooo :mexican:


----------



## Farabrutto (23 Ottobre 2017)

Sì effettivamente quello che è parecchio strano è che ti rifiuti.
Ammesso che tu riesca ad accettare i chiari indizi di tradimento, come fai ad accettare un marito che ti rifiuta?


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti... sono nuovissima del forum, ho letto qualche vostra discussione da cui ho tratto molti spunti di riflessione sulla mia situazione. Ho 36 anni, sposata da due è da pochissimo madre di una splendida bimba.
> Prima del matrimonio, con mio marito c'era parecchia intesa sessuale, non mancava un giorno che mi desiderasse, nemmeno uno e i rapporti andavano anche oltre uno al giorno.
> Dopo il matrimonio e intendo la settimana dopo, si sono ridotti a massimo 4 al mese per finire completatamente un anno fa subito dopo essere rimasta incinta (mio marito non aveva preso bene nemmeno la gravidanza visto che non si spiegava come era potuto accadere).
> Non sono ingrassata per niente e i pochi kg presi lì ho persi tutti e anche di più, quindi non è un fatto di cambiamento fisico. Ultimamente sto cercando anche di prendermi più cura vestendo in un certo modo che a lui piaceva molto , mi trovava molto sexy. Non sono brutta, e non lo dico io.
> ...


Mia cara, mi spiace tanto.posso immaginare come ti senti.
Puo’ capitare che certi uomini abbiano una sorta di rifiuto per la trasformazione della moglie in madre...
È un problema psicologico...
Hai provato a proporgli una terapia? 
In questi casi ci si deve prendere per mano e dirsi le cose con dolcezza...”fammi capire cosa non va...superiamo il problema insieme...”
Se ti rifiuta da tempo, il problema non è l’amante...semmai la conseguenza...


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Sì effettivamente quello che è parecchio strano è che ti rifiuti.
> Ammesso che tu riesca ad accettare i chiari indizi di tradimento, come fai ad accettare un marito che ti rifiuta?


Più che accettare o meno, bisogna capire...
Considerando la facilità con cui gli uomini fanno sesso...un rifiuto in corrispondenza con matrimonio e maternità è ben sospetto.....fa più pensare ad una sorta di blocco...


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Tra le varie cose gli ho detto che andrei da un avvocato, lui non ne vuole sapere. Lui lavora tutto il giorno e dice di non avere tempo. Io mi sento i trappola ragazzi. L'ultima volta che gli ho chiesto un bacio mi ha risposto " stai serena ". A me il sesso piace, ho provato con le buone e con le cattive a chiedergli perché e soprattutto gli ho chiesto se sa come mi sento, lui dice che lo sa, che si dispiace quando mi rifiuta sempre, ma che questa non è la sua idea di tranquillità. Ma di cosa parla? 
Sono stata in passato amante anche io, per 5 lunghissimi anni , ma lui non mi aveva mai detto di essere fidanzato, nonostante le innumerevoli volte in cui gliel'ho chiesto e non è stata una bella esperienza dopotutto. Poi ho conosciuto quello che ora è mio marito.  So come ci si sente ad essere l'altra. Poverina questa che gli è capitata sotto, deve essere sposata anche lei comunque, perché anche lei scriveva di dover cancellare i messaggi. 

Sono incavolata nera!!! Grazie per avermi accolta tra di voi!!


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mia cara, mi spiace tanto.posso immaginare come ti senti.
> Puo’ capitare che certi uomini abbiano una sorta di rifiuto per la trasformazione della moglie in madre...
> È un problema psicologico...
> Hai provato a proporgli una terapia?
> ...


Lui è e già in terapia, ma ovviamente nemmeno questo mi ha mai detto, e non so nemmeno che tipo di terapia è e per cosa ci va. Mi ha proposto terapia di coppia, ma non si attiva nemmeno per questo. E anzi l'ultima volte che gliel'ho chiesto mi ha detto che non risolverebbe nemmeno nulla. 
Penso anche io che abbia avuto un trauma dopo il matrimonio e ancora di più dopo la gravidanza. Ma purtroppo non riesco a parlargli se non di cretinate.


----------



## Lostris (23 Ottobre 2017)

Da una o più volte al giorno a quattro volte in un mese.... in una settimana???!! 

Se questo è l'effetto del matrimonio....

Comunque una bimba piccola non è una ragione valida per subire un rapporto di questo tipo.. e non è giusto che sia l'unica ragione.. 

 dato che è evidente che qualcosa non va, se lui ritiene importante la famiglia quantomeno dovrebbe essere aperto al dialogo e a mettersi un minimo in discussione.

Come stai messa a sentimenti? Cosa significa che hai provato a lasciarlo?


----------



## Farabrutto (23 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Più che accettare o meno, bisogna capire...
> Considerando la facilità con cui gli uomini fanno sesso...un rifiuto in corrispondenza con matrimonio e maternità è ben sospetto.....fa più pensare ad una sorta di blocco...


Parlando da traditore... Nel mio caso mia moglie spesso respingeva i miei assalti. Durante la mia relazione i nostri rapporti di erano diradati prima a una volta settimana poi ogni due... Ma solo perché io ero meno intraprendente nei suoi confronti, ma certo non mi sono mai sognato di rifiutarla.


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Da una o più volte al giorno a quattro volte in un mese.... in una settimana???!!
> 
> Se questo è l'effetto del matrimonio....
> 
> ...


a sentimenti sto messa a giorni alterni. Ci sono giorni in cui sono fiduciosa e mi avvicino a lui, lui mi rifiuta e lo odio. Ma profondamente.  Il problema non è L'amante, ma che cerchi qualcuno quando invece ha me che sono sempre col le braccia spalancate verso di lui! 
Gli ho detto che sono infelice e che non lo sopporto  più. Ma perché non mi lascia se nemmeno mi vuole?


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Parlando da traditore... Nel mio caso mia moglie spesso respingeva i miei assalti. Durante la mia relazione i nostri rapporti di erano diradati prima a una volta settimana poi ogni due... Ma solo perché io ero meno intraprendente nei suoi confronti, ma certo non mi sono mai sognato di rifiutarla.


Esatto!


----------



## MariLea (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Lui è e già in terapia, ma ovviamente nemmeno questo mi ha mai detto, e non so nemmeno che tipo di terapia è e per cosa ci va. Mi ha proposto terapia di coppia, ma non si attiva nemmeno per questo. E anzi l'ultima volte che gliel'ho chiesto mi ha detto che non risolverebbe nemmeno nulla.
> Penso anche io che abbia avuto un trauma dopo il matrimonio e ancora di più dopo la gravidanza. Ma purtroppo non riesco a parlargli se non di cretinate.


Attivati tu per la terapia di coppia, potreste capire cosa c'è che non va...
potrebbe risolvere come no, ma almeno tu scopri dove sta l'inghippo... perché secondo me lui ne ha già un'idea e non se la sente di dirtelo.


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Attivati tu per la terapia di coppia, potreste capire cosa c'è che non va...
> potrebbe risolvere come no, ma almeno tu scopri dove sta l'inghippo... perché secondo me lui ne ha già un'idea e non se la sente di dirtelo.


Si, credo anche io che lui lo sappia... ho paura che mi dica di no, anche se lui è stato a proporla!


----------



## Farabrutto (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Si, credo anche io che lui lo sappia... ho paura che mi dica di no, anche se lui è stato a proporla!


Chiediglielo, se non vuole nemmeno tentare ne prenderai atto e agirai di conseguenza. Ma non far passare troppo tempo, sennò a furia di aver paura ti fai del male e basta.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

In questo caso ci sono pochi indizi per capire cosa succede al marito. Io propenderei per qualche serio trauma psichico, successivo al matrimonio, ma non dipendente dal matrimonio.
Così, d'istinto, perché prove non ne ho: se non la strana circostanza di lui che va in terapia senza dire nulla.
Il guaio è che tu sei ancora attratta da lui: altrimenti rimanevate insieme per la famiglia e ti facevi l'amante pure tu. Come nei bei tempi andati.


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In questo caso ci sono pochi indizi per capire cosa succede al marito. Io propenderei per qualche serio trauma psichico, successivo al matrimonio, ma non dipendente dal matrimonio.
> Così, d'istinto, perché prove non ne ho: se non la strana circostanza di lui che va in terapia senza dire nulla.
> Il guaio è che tu sei ancora attratta da lui: altrimenti rimanevate insieme per la famiglia e ti facevi l'amante pure tu. Come nei bei tempi andati.


Proprio vero... io lo dico, ma in questo momento non sarei proprio capace di tradirlo, nemmeno per ripicca. 
Provo rabbia, tanta, ma allo stesso tempo lo desidero ancora e ancora...:facepalm:


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Chiediglielo, se non vuole nemmeno tentare ne prenderai atto e agirai di conseguenza. Ma non far passare troppo tempo, sennò a furia di aver paura ti fai del male e basta.


Magari ne trovo uno bravo io e glielo propongo direttamente, altrimenti non ci si muove mai! Grazie


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti... sono nuovissima del forum, ho letto qualche vostra discussione da cui ho tratto molti spunti di riflessione sulla mia situazione. Ho 36 anni, sposata da due è da pochissimo madre di una splendida bimba.
> Prima del matrimonio, con mio marito c'era parecchia intesa sessuale, non mancava un giorno che mi desiderasse, nemmeno uno e i rapporti andavano anche oltre uno al giorno.
> Dopo il matrimonio e intendo la settimana dopo, si sono ridotti a massimo 4 al mese per finire completatamente un anno fa subito dopo essere rimasta incinta (mio marito non aveva preso bene nemmeno la gravidanza visto che non si spiegava come era potuto accadere).
> Non sono ingrassata per niente e i pochi kg presi lì ho persi tutti e anche di più, quindi non è un fatto di cambiamento fisico. Ultimamente sto cercando anche di prendermi più cura vestendo in un certo modo che a lui piaceva molto , mi trovava molto sexy. Non sono brutta, e non lo dico io.
> ...


sono d'accordo.   trovati un amante.   o almeno faglielo credere.   si sa mai che faccia effetto


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.   trovati un amante.   o almeno faglielo credere.   si sa mai che faccia effetto


Prima era molto geloso, chissà davvero ci potrei provare... ma non vorrei sorrise effetto negativo... giuro che credevo fossero più semplici gli uomini da capire


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Prima era molto geloso, chissà davvero ci potrei provare... ma non vorrei sorrise effetto negativo... giuro che credevo fossero più semplici gli uomini da capire


se lui ti rifiuta, già potresti chiedere la separazione così.   se anche l'idea che hai un altro gli rimbalza, allora che abbia un'amante lui diventa secondario, perchè il tuo matrimonio sarebbe finito anche senza la terza incomoda.


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lui ti rifiuta, già potresti chiedere la separazione così.   se anche l'idea che hai un altro gli rimbalza, allora che abbia un'amante lui diventa secondario, perchè il tuo matrimonio sarebbe finito anche senza la terza incomoda.


Infatti lei non mi preoccupa è nemmeno me ne sto facendo un problema. Proverò allora a farlo ingelosire, consigli a riguardo? Non sono una santa ma le bugie non le so dire purtroppo!


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Infatti lei non mi preoccupa è nemmeno me ne sto facendo un problema. Proverò allora a farlo ingelosire, consigli a riguardo? Non sono una santa ma le bugie non le so dire purtroppo!


consigli nessuno.   non ci sono regole a riguardo, tranne che se incontri qualcuno che ti piace, far capire che si è disponibili.   che alla fine non importa nemmeno che ci vai a letto davvero, talvolta basta trovare qualcuno che ti fa sentire di nuovo viva.

però quello che mi colpisce è che sia andato in panico così di botto, sia per il matrimonio che per la paternità tanto da andare autonomamente in terapia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> però quello che mi colpisce è che sia andato in panico così di botto, sia per il matrimonio che per la paternità tanto da andare autonomamente in terapia.


Anche a me, tantissimo...


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> consigli nessuno.   non ci sono regole a riguardo, tranne che se incontri qualcuno che ti piace, far capire che si è disponibili.   che alla fine non importa nemmeno che ci vai a letto davvero, talvolta basta trovare qualcuno che ti fa sentire di nuovo viva.
> 
> però quello che mi colpisce è che sia andato in panico così di botto, sia per il matrimonio che per la paternità tanto da andare autonomamente in terapia.


Colpisce in che senso? 
A me tutta sta storia sembra uno strano sogno... pensare che la sua voglia di farlo così spesso mi spaventava anche,pensavo che dopo sposati sarebbe aumentata e che mi sarei trovata a dover inventare scuse.. e invece ora se ne esce che "tutte le coppie fanno così dopo il matrimonio " 
Sì,  ma magari dopo anni e anni, non dopo 7 giorni!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Colpisce in che senso?
> A me tutta sta storia sembra uno strano sogno... pensare che la sua voglia di farlo così spesso mi spaventava anche,pensavo che dopo sposati sarebbe aumentata e che mi sarei trovata a dover inventare scuse.. e invece ora se ne esce che "tutte le coppie fanno così dopo il matrimonio "
> Sì,  ma magari dopo anni e anni, non dopo 7 giorni!


Infatti, nel mio siamo a zero: ma è stata una discesa veloce ma regolare. Anzi il matrimonio e i figli hanno temporaneamente rilanciato.
O ha avuto una sbandata a ridosso del matrimonio o c'è qualcos'altro...


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Colpisce in che senso?
> A me tutta sta storia sembra uno strano sogno... pensare che la sua voglia di farlo così spesso mi spaventava anche,pensavo che dopo sposati sarebbe aumentata e che mi sarei trovata a dover inventare scuse.. e invece ora se ne esce che "tutte le coppie fanno così dopo il matrimonio "
> Sì,  ma magari dopo anni e anni, non dopo 7 giorni!


Anche noi (intendo io e la mia compagna) avevamo la vostra stessa frequenza ma è più di un anno che se succede due volte al mese è un miracolo.
E non ha neanche l'amante (non più, almeno).


----------



## Farabrutto (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Infatti lei non mi preoccupa è nemmeno me ne sto facendo un problema. Proverò allora a farlo ingelosire, consigli a riguardo? Non sono una santa ma le bugie non le so dire purtroppo!


Beh dai, non credo sia un problema per una donna trovare qualcuno con cui flirtare. Allo scopo ti basterebbe anche farti un giro su giochi come razzle o wordon, e poi da lì passare su  una chat anonima tipo KiK.[emoji6]

Inviato dal mio Nexus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti, nel mio siamo a zero: ma è stata una discesa veloce ma regolare. Anzi il matrimonio e i figli hanno temporaneamente rilanciato.
> O ha avuto una sbandata a ridosso del matrimonio o c'è qualcos'altro...


Mah secondo me qualcosa c'è... e si nasconde dietro a una sua affermazione di volere "tranquillità " ... vallo a capire che ha in mente. Avevo pensato di andare a chiedere consiglio alla sua terapista, ma me lo hanno sconsigliato perché dicono che glielo direbbe che ci sono andata a parlare... dovrò aspettare che sia lui a parlare... ma non so come prenderlo. Se sono fredda dice che non lo calcolo, se mi avvicino troppo alza palizzate


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Colpisce in che senso?
> A me tutta sta storia sembra uno strano sogno... pensare che la sua voglia di farlo così spesso mi spaventava anche,pensavo che dopo sposati sarebbe aumentata e che mi sarei trovata a dover inventare scuse.. e invece ora se ne esce che "tutte le coppie fanno così dopo il matrimonio "
> Sì,  ma magari dopo anni e anni, non dopo 7 giorni!


appunto, la sensazione è che sia successo un qualcosa che manco lui si sa spiegare tanto da aver bisogno di un terapeuta, solo che se nemmeno lui sa che gli ha preso, diventa difficile capirci qualcosa.

nel frattempo, tu non stare ferma e continua a sentirti carina, non per lui ma per te stessa.


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche noi (intendo io e la mia compagna) avevamo la vostra stessa frequenza ma è più di un anno che se succede due volte al mese è un miracolo.
> E non ha neanche l'amante (non più, almeno).


Voi almeno avete le vostre due volte al mese... Io nemmeno una e ho 36 anni... Non voglio fare voto di castità


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto, la sensazione è che sia successo un qualcosa che manco lui si sa spiegare tanto da aver bisogno di un terapeuta, solo che se nemmeno lui sa che gli ha preso, diventa difficile capirci qualcosa.
> 
> nel frattempo, tu non stare ferma e continua a sentirti carina, non per lui ma per te stessa.


Sì nel frattempo faccio così... Grazie


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Voi almeno avete le vostre due volte al mese... Io nemmeno una e ho 36 anni... Non voglio fare voto di castità


Nemmeno io 
Detto questo: non è ha un lavoro o un'attività che potrebbero andar male?


----------



## Viky36 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> Detto questo: non è ha un lavoro o un'attività che potrebbero andar male?


Allora, lui fa un lavoro che lo stressa molto. Diciamo che vive per lavorare e alla nostra età non si concede niente, a parte sport ogni tanto. Mi ripete sempre che non lo capisco, perché ogni tanto gli chiedo di tornare prima a casa per stare un po' insieme. Ogni tanto, non sempre eh! Niente, dice che non capisco il lavoro che fa e che non lo capiro mai e che siamo su due mondi diversi. Puntualizzo che lavoriamo nella stessa azienda e che invece so perfettamente tutto. 
Ah per inciso, se lui deve andare a vedere la partita per le 7 precise è a casa. Altrimenti di solito torna dopo le 9 di sera...


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Allora, lui fa un lavoro che lo stressa molto. Diciamo che vive per lavorare e alla nostra età non si concede niente, a parte sport ogni tanto. Mi ripete sempre che non lo capisco, perché ogni tanto gli chiedo di tornare prima a casa per stare un po' insieme. Ogni tanto, non sempre eh! Niente, dice che non capisco il lavoro che fa e che non lo capiro mai e che siamo su due mondi diversi. Puntualizzo che lavoriamo nella stessa azienda e che invece so perfettamente tutto.
> Ah per inciso, se lui deve andare a vedere la partita per le 7 precise è a casa. Altrimenti di solito torna dopo le 9 di sera...


Non sono una psicologa ma di sicuro dovete cambiare stile di comunicazione .

Tu devi smettere di Rinfacciargli l’assenza di sesso... lui deve imparare a parlare con te e ad esprimersi...cosa che gli uomini non sanno fare. 
Pensa a come eravate prima.... cosa lo portava secondo te a desiderarti tanto? 
H saputo che sei stata un’amante? Ti credeva spregiudicata ? 
Sto facendo delle ipotesi per capire...

Ora tu con lui sei aggressiva? Pretendi?  Lo rimproveri?


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Allora, lui fa un lavoro che lo stressa molto. Diciamo che vive per lavorare e alla nostra età non si concede niente, a parte sport ogni tanto. Mi ripete sempre che non lo capisco, perché ogni tanto gli chiedo di tornare prima a casa per stare un po' insieme. Ogni tanto, non sempre eh! Niente, dice che non capisco il lavoro che fa e che non lo capiro mai e che siamo su due mondi diversi. Puntualizzo che lavoriamo nella stessa azienda e che invece so perfettamente tutto.
> Ah per inciso, se lui deve andare a vedere la partita per le 7 precise è a casa. Altrimenti di solito torna dopo le 9 di sera...



Benvenuta, purtroppo siete messi male male.  Mi preoccuperei di piu' del fatto che cerca sui siti di incontri, oltre a non fare sesso con te.
Quindi la scusa del lavoro non sta in piedi.  Sicura rientri alle 9 solo per motivi di lavoro? Quando lo faceva mio marito (ed io ci credevo) ho scoperto dopo che aveva la piccolina, 30 anni meno di me ahahahah!
Per me devi insistere perche'  parli con la psicologa dei vostri problemi con il sesso.
Credimi, neppure a 64 anni, che ho, accetterei di essere rifiutata.  Figuriamoci alla tua eta'.
Viene spontaneo cercarsi e desiderare.   Altra cosa se lui ha problemi a farlo, vedendoti solo come moglie e mamma. Da quell'impressione. Ed in questo caso e' lui che deve curarsi, sempre sia possibile. 

Ti sconsiglio di farlo ingelosire,  potrebbe essere negativo in caso vi separaste.  Pensare invece a curarti e stare bene ,  uscendo, con amiche, cinema concerti  e/o  semplicemente concedendoti svaghi,  centri benessere, palestra, quello che ti puo' piacere, quello si, fallo. Non sacrificarti. 
E visto come ti tratta, ignoralo il piu'  possibile. Solo comunicazioni di servizio per la bambina e poco altro. Imponitelo. Gli anni volano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Tra le varie cose gli ho detto che andrei da un avvocato, lui non ne vuole sapere. Lui lavora tutto il giorno e dice di non avere tempo. Io mi sento i trappola ragazzi. L'ultima volta che gli ho chiesto un bacio mi ha risposto " stai serena ". A me il sesso piace, ho provato con le buone e con le cattive a chiedergli perché e soprattutto gli ho chiesto se sa come mi sento, lui dice che lo sa, che si dispiace quando mi rifiuta sempre, ma che questa non è la sua idea di tranquillità. Ma di cosa parla?
> Sono stata in passato amante anche io, per 5 lunghissimi anni , ma lui non mi aveva mai detto di essere fidanzato, nonostante le innumerevoli volte in cui gliel'ho chiesto e non è stata una bella esperienza dopotutto. Poi ho conosciuto quello che ora è mio marito.  So come ci si sente ad essere l'altra. Poverina questa che gli è capitata sotto, deve essere sposata anche lei comunque, perché anche lei scriveva di dover cancellare i messaggi.
> 
> Sono incavolata nera!!! Grazie per avermi accolta tra di voi!!


la sua idea di tranquillità non era avere una famiglia tradizionale.
Prima facevate tanto sesso perché non si sentiva obbligato in un impegno. 
Ora si sente obbligato, stretto in una morsa, vedi anche che non si capacitava della tua gravidanza.
Ora visto che c'è la bimba si sente in dovere di essere presente.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Non è che ha cambiato parrocchia?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è che ha cambiato parrocchia?


Sinceramente, l'ho pensato anch'io...


----------



## Lostris (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Voi almeno avete le vostre due volte al mese... Io nemmeno una e ho 36 anni... Non voglio fare voto di castità


Guarda che due volte al mese comunque non cambierebbero il fatto del repentino calo e dei suoi atteggiamenti.

E sinceramente non vedo come il farlo ingelosire possa portarti qualche risultato.. mi sembra una bambinata.
Non è un "semplice" rapporto stanco dove lui ti sta dando un po' troppo per scontata..

Tenta il possibile con la terapia di coppia, impuntati su questo. 
Non è detto che vada bene, ma almeno avrai fatto il possibile..


----------



## Lostris (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la sua idea di tranquillità non era avere una famiglia tradizionale.
> Prima facevate tanto sesso perché non si sentiva obbligato in un impegno.
> Ora si sente obbligato, stretto in una morsa, vedi anche che non si capacitava della tua gravidanza.
> Ora visto che c'è la bimba si sente in dovere di essere presente.


Ma allora perché ti sposi??? 

A parte che il tracollo c'è stato dopo una settimana.. quindi la gravidanza non c'entra..  
Poi uno che reagisce così... [MENTION=7336]Viky36[/MENTION] non avevate mai parlato di figli?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma allora perché ti sposi???
> 
> A parte che il tracollo c'è stato dopo una settimana.. quindi la gravidanza non c'entra..
> Poi uno che reagisce così... @_Viky36_ non avevate mai parlato di figli?


 un mio amico ha avuto diverse convivenze, dopo circa un anno tutte le volte si presenta un fenomeno di psoriasi da stress. Come si lascia nel giro di pochi messi torna tutto a posto.
Ci sono persone che vogliono farsi una famiglia, ma i vincoli o gli impegni che ne derivano li mettono a disagio.
Perchè lo fanno ? credo perche vogliano vivere una normalità, che in realtà non gli apparitiene.

Lui ha manifestato dopo una settimana dal matrimonio l'insoddisfazione, il disagio. Tutto andava bene finchè ognuno andava a casa propria.


----------



## riccardo1973 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> a sentimenti sto messa a giorni alterni. Ci sono giorni in cui sono fiduciosa e mi avvicino a lui, lui mi rifiuta e lo odio. Ma profondamente.  Il problema non è L'amante, ma che cerchi qualcuno quando invece ha me che sono sempre col le braccia spalancate verso di lui!
> Gli ho detto che sono infelice e che non lo sopporto  più. Ma perché non mi lascia se nemmeno mi vuole?


ciao, mi dispiace che tu faccia parte del club... 
Avere una bambina non è un collante per portare avanti una relazione, io ne ho due di bimbe ti capisco. Veniamo a lui: non sembra bloccato dalla gravidanza, forse sbaglio ma sotto sento delle ragioni più complesse e comunque il sesso non deve essere il solo termometro della coppia, le attenzioni, i piccoli gesti al di là del sesso non dovrebbero mancare. Potremmo fare delle ipotesi:
a) non ti ama più, cerca altrove il sesso e le attenzioni con relazioni extraconiugali e siti di incontri
b) non se la sente di affrontare un divorzio per ripercussioni economiche e lontananza dalla figlia
c) forse ha veramente un blocco psicologico ma non lo giustifica in merito al tradimento e la mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti
d) ma i sensi di colpa lui 0 nei tuoi confronti? sarai la classica donnazerbino?

ciao...


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cerco di rispondere a tutti... 
Non sa che sono stata un'amante (involontaria ci tengo a precisare )
Ho pensato anche io al cambio di parrocchia... ma se lo aveste conosciuto ai tempi del fidanzamento tutto avreste pensato fuori che questo, ma giustamente non è detto..
Anche secondo me ai fini di un eventuale futura separazione, trovarsi un amante non è una cosa che dovrei fare. Ma non lo farei comunque, io sono una persona molto fedele, non ho mai tradito i miei compagni...
Io non so se davvero lavori fino a quell'ora... A volte Va in palestra, ma sempre da quello che dice lui. 
I siti di incontri. .. beh questo mi ha davvero dato fastidio, nemmeno che chatti o si veda con un'altra. Perché Non si tratta di siti tipo tinder, ma siti di incontri solo sessuali. E qui scusate ma mi fa un po' schifo, potrebbe avere delle malattie. 
Come faccio a sapere se lui nega, anzi non nega... urla! Quando lui dice bugie non sta calmo, va fuori di sé! Ho provato il dialogo in tutti i modi possibili, credetemi... ma siamo su due pianeti diversi 
Figli ne avevamo parlato e lui come me era d'accordo sulla avere una famiglia  di almeno 3 figli... l'altra sera gliel'ho ricordato, gli ho detto che lo avevo sposato anche per questo, perché avevamo un' idea di famiglia che era uguale... ma senza sesso i figli non arrivano .. Già ci abbiamo messo mesi per far arrivare la prima,  non voglio immaginare gli altri... e io non sono giovanissima... Il mio orologio biologico non si ferma... A questo punto cHe mi lasci libera, ma non lo fa... Non mi vuole nemmeno lasciare perché secondo me per lui è comodo trovare una che gli cucina,  gli lava i panni ecc e la figlia a casa senza dover andare avanti e dietro da qualche altra parte. 
Poi alterna momenti in cui sembra voglia fare la persona dolce a quelli in cui se gli comunico qualcosa, tipo ho preso io il pane, si incavola dicendo che gliel'ho rinfacciato


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao, mi dispiace che tu faccia parte del club...
> Avere una bambina non è un collante per portare avanti una relazione, io ne ho due di bimbe ti capisco. Veniamo a lui: non sembra bloccato dalla gravidanza, forse sbaglio ma sotto sento delle ragioni più complesse e comunque il sesso non deve essere il solo termometro della coppia, le attenzioni, i piccoli gesti al di là del sesso non dovrebbero mancare. Potremmo fare delle ipotesi:
> a) non ti ama più, cerca altrove il sesso e le attenzioni con relazioni extraconiugali e siti di incontri
> b) non se la sente di affrontare un divorzio per ripercussioni economiche e lontananza dalla figlia
> ...


Le attenzioni mancano... Prima ad ogni ora mandava un messaggio... poi zero... Perché li mandava a lei... Negli ultimi giorni dopo le mie varie minacce di lasciarlo si sforza di mandarne uno la mattina.lui dice che mi pensa, che pensa a come posso sentirmi, ma poi parliamoci chiaro, non fa nulla per farmi sentire amata. 
Gli ho detto che al centro di questa relazione c'è lui e noi gli ruffiano attorno, perché in fondo è proprio cosi. Non so se sono uno zerbino ma un poco mi ci sento!


----------



## iosolo (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Cerco di rispondere a tutti...
> Non sa che sono stata un'amante (involontaria ci tengo a precisare )
> Ho pensato anche io al cambio di parrocchia... ma se lo aveste conosciuto ai tempi del fidanzamento tutto avreste pensato fuori che questo, ma giustamente non è detto..
> Anche secondo me ai fini di un eventuale futura separazione, trovarsi un amante non è una cosa che dovrei fare. Ma non lo farei comunque, io sono una persona molto fedele, non ho mai tradito i miei compagni...
> ...


Sul grassetto, non avevi detto che lui non sapeva com'era successo?
Invece è una bimba voluta? voluta da tutti e due?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Se ha un’altra, sarà incinta.


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sul grassetto, non avevi detto che lui non sapeva com'era successo?
> Invece è una bimba voluta? voluta da tutti e due?


È voluta... Da rapporti radi ma completi e sempre senza precauzioni di nessun tipo... ma per lui era difficile pensare che da due -3 volte in mese potesse succedere... era voluta certo... Comunque lui con la bimba è molto premuroso, affettuoso


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se ha un’altra, sarà incinta.


Dici? Non credo... ma tutto può essere a questo punto.
Lui parla sempre malissimo di me ai suoi amici... Lo leggo dai messaggi che manda, e soprattutto da come mi trattano loro. Sempre con difFidenza.  Sputa nel piatto in cui mangia, per me è assurdo lui. È come se non fosse mai cresciuto,  o meglio che stia crescendo ora all'improvviso con l'arrivo di una moglie e una figlia... ma non gli ho chiesto io di sposarlo! Nessuno lo.ha obbligato a farlo


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Cerco di rispondere a tutti...
> Non sa che sono stata un'amante (involontaria ci tengo a precisare )
> Ho pensato anche io al cambio di parrocchia... ma se lo aveste conosciuto ai tempi del fidanzamento tutto avreste pensato fuori che questo, ma giustamente non è detto..
> Anche secondo me ai fini di un eventuale futura separazione, trovarsi un amante non è una cosa che dovrei fare. Ma non lo farei comunque, io sono una persona molto fedele, non ho mai tradito i miei compagni...
> ...


se un altro te lo trovi DOPO esserti separata, non conta.

a me tuo marito pare uno sotto shock, ma se non salta fuori sto rospo, anche se andate da tutti i terapisti del mondo, non è che cambi molto.

in queste condizioni poi, escluderei di pensare ad altri figli, non ci sono proprio le basi.


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> se un altro te lo trovi DOPO esserti separata, non conta.
> 
> a me tuo marito pare uno sotto shock, ma se non salta fuori sto rospo, anche se andate da tutti i terapisti del mondo, non è che cambi molto.
> 
> in queste condizioni poi, escluderei di pensare ad altri figli, non ci sono proprio le basi.


Ad un altro non ci penso, non ho il tempo nemmeno la voglia di andare con nessun altro. Durante la gravidanza e dopo il parto, non ho mai smesso di cercarlo, di essere presente. Lui però sempre assente.

Per la terapia è  quello che gli ho detto, possiamo provare ma se andiamo e nessuno dei due si apre è inutile. Io non so come funzioni la terapia di coppia,  da quello che mi hanno spiegato può funzionare se trovi uno bravo, ma può anche non andare bene perché poi scopri (forse dovrei dire che conferma) che le basi mancano proprio


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ad un altro non ci penso, non ho il tempo nemmeno la voglia di andare con nessun altro. Durante la gravidanza e dopo il parto, non ho mai smesso di cercarlo, di essere presente. Lui però sempre assente.
> 
> Per la terapia è  quello che gli ho detto, possiamo provare ma se andiamo e nessuno dei due si apre è inutile. Io non so come funzioni la terapia di coppia,  da quello che mi hanno spiegato può funzionare se trovi uno bravo, ma può anche non andare bene perché poi scopri (forse dovrei dire che conferma) che le basi mancano proprio


Uno che passa da John  Holmes alla contemplazione totale in una settimana ha per forza un non detto enorme, vai a capire quale sia.

e visto che lo hai beccato a cacciare sui siti di incontri ed a flirtare quantomeno con una collega, non penso nemmeno che abbia avuto un calo della libido generale.

resto dell'idea che un amante ti gioverebbe, per lo stesso motivo per cui si da da mangiare agli affamati e da bere agli assetati.    ma se proprio non ci stai con la testa, almeno la carta del "o mi dici che hai o me ne vado con la bambina" io me la giocherei.

che a me anche sta cosa che ti stia demolendo come persona coi suoi amici non piace proprio.   la spirale della distruzione dell'autostima è un gioco molto sporco


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> Uno che passa da John  Holmes alla contemplazione totale in una settimana ha per forza un non detto enorme, vai a capire quale sia.
> 
> e visto che lo hai beccato a cacciare sui siti di incontri ed a flirtare quantomeno con una collega, non penso nemmeno che abbia avuto un calo della libido generale.
> 
> ...


ma fomenti le masse?  Non è la prima volta che lo vedo scritto da te .


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma fomenti le masse?  Non è la prima volta che lo vedo scritto da te .


curo gli interessi del forum, io  

battute a parte, l'astinenza imposta unilateralmente per me è già una forma di tradimento, perchè, a meno che tu non contragga volutamente un matrimonio bianco, l'avere una vita sessuale più o meno regolare ed appagante rientra tra le promesse coniugali.

se poi oltre al danno dell'astinenza esce fuori che la nostra nuova amica viene anche demolita come persona agli occhi degli altri, il tradimento è doppio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Beh dai, non credo sia un problema per una donna trovare qualcuno con cui flirtare. Allo scopo ti basterebbe anche farti un giro su giochi come razzle o wordon, e poi da lì passare su  una chat anonima tipo KiK.[emoji6]
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


però! esperto!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Beh, adesso la butto sulla cattiveria pura: era innamorato di te quando non vivevate insieme; appena sposati, chiusa la porta di casa dietro le spalle, si è trovato con una persona che era molto diversa da quello che pensava.
Viky, visto che sei una con cui si può parlare, ma non è che per caso sei una gran rompicoglioni e come tale ti sei rivelata solo nella convivenza? 
Sono tutte ipotesi, perché davvero è una delle storie più strane che abbia sentito.
PS: [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] , qui più che John Holmes a lei serve Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> curo gli interessi del forum, io


:sonar:


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> *curo gli interessi del forum, io*
> 
> battute a parte, l'astinenza imposta unilateralmente per me è già una forma di tradimento, perchè, a meno che tu non contragga volutamente un matrimonio bianco, l'avere una vita sessuale più o meno regolare ed appagante rientra tra le promesse coniugali.
> 
> se poi oltre al danno dell'astinenza esce fuori che la nostra nuova amica viene anche demolita come persona agli occhi degli altri, il tradimento è doppio.


 lo avevo capito. Se non ti dispiace lo faccio anch'io, così non ti gravi di tutta questa responsabilità.

Quello che mi ha colpito è che lui la denigra agli occhi di tutti. Sarebbe curioso sapere cosa dice di lei per metterla così in cattiva luce.
Sapere queste dicerie, sarebbe (forse) uno spunto per capire veramente cosa lui ha contro di lei.


----------



## patroclo (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ad un altro non ci penso, non ho il tempo nemmeno la voglia di andare con nessun altro. Durante la gravidanza e dopo il parto, non ho mai smesso di cercarlo, di essere presente. Lui però sempre assente.
> 
> Per la terapia è  quello che gli ho detto, possiamo provare ma se andiamo e nessuno dei due si apre è inutile. Io non so come funzioni la terapia di coppia,  da quello che mi hanno spiegato può funzionare se trovi uno bravo, ma può anche non andare bene perché poi scopri (forse dovrei dire che conferma) che le basi mancano proprio


Ciao e benvenuta...si ...la terapia serve a fare chiarezza in un senso o nell'altro. Se lui ha dubbi che s'incarichi di scegliere il terapista così non può rinfacciarti niente a posteriori.

Da come lo descrivi sembra effettivamente uno che si è sentito incastrato dal matrimonio e paternità....se è così, vista la libera scelta, bisogna dire che dimostra un'immaturità notevole.....


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao  [MENTION=5682]viki[/MENTION]36 . Anzitutto vorrei chiederti (visto che lo definisci un padre affettuoso) quando e come e' presente per la piccola.Perché se rientra alle nove di sera, quando ha tempo di occuparsene?Ti sgrava almeno da un po' di fatiche?Nel fine settimana e' collaborativo?Tu che vita fai? Questo te lo chiedo in quanto coi bimbi piccoli spesso e' difficile mettere il naso fuori di casa per altro che non sia la spesa o il giretto al parco.Hai qualcuno che ti aiuta?


----------



## iosolo (24 Ottobre 2017)

C'è qualcosa che non capisco in quello che viky racconta. 
E' come se manca un elemento importante che viky omette. 

Lui dopo mesi di rapporti anche se radi e non protetti si chiede com'è possibile che tu sia rimasta incinta?! E se cercavate un figlio perchè i rapporti erano radi?! 

Secondo me da parte di lui tutto questo desiderio di essere padre non c'era. 
E' possibile viky?! E' possibile anche che tuo marito non abbia digerito qualcosa che tu abbia fatto/detto?! su cosa ti demolisce con gli altri. 

Logico solo se ti va di rispondere.


----------



## king61 (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> Uno che passa da John  Holmes alla contemplazione totale in una settimana ha per forza un non detto enorme, vai a capire quale sia.
> 
> e visto che lo hai beccato a cacciare sui siti di incontri ed a flirtare quantomeno con una collega, non penso nemmeno che abbia avuto un calo della libido generale.
> 
> ...


Benvenuta.
Quoto in pieno. Con quanto detto
Certamente le basi per altri figli con lui vengono a mancare
Se tradirlo non sta nelle tue corde  gioca la carta di andare via con la bambina
 O prenditi una pausa di riflessione andando dai tuoi o da una amica dagli sentire la tua mancanza


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che non capisco in quello che viky racconta.
> E' come se manca un elemento importante che viky omette.
> 
> Lui dopo mesi di rapporti anche se radi e non protetti si chiede com'è possibile che tu sia rimasta incinta?! E se cercavate un figlio perchè i rapporti erano radi?!
> ...


anch'io credo manchi una parte, [MENTION=7336]Viky36[/MENTION] dici che tuo marito parla male di te con gli amici. Sei riuscita a sapere cosa dice?


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo avevo capito. Se non ti dispiace lo faccio anch'io, così non ti gravi di tutta questa responsabilità.
> 
> Quello che mi ha colpito è che lui la denigra agli occhi di tutti. Sarebbe curioso sapere cosa dice di lei per metterla così in cattiva luce.
> Sapere queste dicerie, sarebbe (forse) uno spunto per capire veramente cosa lui ha contro di lei.


parrebbe uno che sta giocando la carta "la strega m'ha incastrato coi figli" che però è giocabile solo in caso di gravidanza prematrimoniale.

di sicuro c'è un rancore crescente.    motivato da cosa, boh.   vallo a capire.   io continuo a dire che per scoprire il bluff mi giocherei l'opzione "vuota il sacco o me ne vado"


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> parrebbe uno che sta giocando la carta "*la strega m'ha incastra*to coi figli" che però è giocabile solo in caso di gravidanza prematrimoniale.
> 
> di sicuro c'è un rancore crescente.    motivato da cosa, boh.   vallo a capire.   io continuo a dire che per scoprire il bluff mi giocherei l'opzione "vuota il sacco o me ne vado"


no non può essere. E se fosse che non voleva sposarsi e si è fatto convincere? Comunque le ipotesi sono molteplici.

Si forse per farlo uscire allo scoperto l'unica soluzione sarebbe costringerlo a farlo parlare.
Anche perchè vivere così per tutta la vita non è il caso


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Non è che ha dipendenza da pornografia?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è che ha dipendenza da pornografia?


 solo dopo il matrimonio?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> solo dopo il matrimonio?


Non può essere che abbia iniziato dopo?


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non può essere che abbia iniziato dopo?


è il dettaglio che st'uomo si sia "spento" con Viki dopo appena una settimana che rende tutto strano.

se le cose si fossero svolte nell'arco di qualche mese, sarebbe tutto persino logico, ma in una settimana no.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> parrebbe uno che sta giocando la carta "la strega m'ha incastrato coi figli" che però è giocabile solo in caso di gravidanza prematrimoniale.di sicuro c'è un rancore crescente.    motivato da cosa, boh.   vallo a capire.   io continuo a dire che per scoprire il bluff mi giocherei l'opzione "vuota il sacco o me ne vado"


Prima di "giocarti opzioni" quando magari sei a casa con una bimba piccola, un po' tagliata fuori dal mondo, e magari senza una indipendenza economica, ci penserei per bene.Così come il consiglio di farsi lei un amante mi sembra proprio il più sbagliato che si possa dare.Deve anzitutto mettersi in grado di essere autosufficiente, almeno in parte. E riprendere la sua vita in mano se, come spesso accade, l'ha accantonata per accudire la figlia.Poi andare da un avvocato, cercare di raccogliere prove del tradimento di lui e ogni altro elemento utile ai fini di una separazione. Poi carte alla mano parlerà al marito avendo una concreta alternativa, che per quanto dolorosa a volte e' inevitabile.Ma non può certo minacciare di lasciarlo sapendo di non esserne in condizione. Tanto meno farsi l'amante, che così in questo modo rischia pure di avallare le mancanze del marito.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è il dettaglio che st'uomo si sia "spento" con Viki dopo appena una settimana che rende tutto strano.
> 
> se le cose si fossero svolte nell'arco di qualche mese, sarebbe tutto persino logico, ma in una settimana no.


L'ha data per sua. Comunque mi pare che la situazione in casa vada ben oltre la mancanza di intimità.
A me pare che lui se ne freghi: indicativa la risposta quando lei ha solo ventilato la separazione. IMPOSSIBILE con una bimba piccola. Ed è in questa risposta che leggo tanto della dipendenza di lei da lui, e moltissimo di questa consapevolezza da parte di lui.

Non se ne esce se non mettendosi in grado di essere indipendente.
E non mi meraviglierebbe neanche, visto quello che dice, che lei di fatto non abbia alcun peso nelle scelte economiche della famiglia, per dirne un'altra. Poi magari sbaglio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non può essere che abbia iniziato dopo?


una settimana dopo? magari in quella prima settimana lui ha azzardato qualcosa che lei ha rifiutato


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Prima di "giocarti opzioni" quando magari sei a casa con una bimba piccola, un po' tagliata fuori dal mondo, e magari senza una indipendenza economica, ci penserei per bene.Così come il consiglio di farsi lei un amante mi sembra proprio il più sbagliato che si possa dare.Deve anzitutto mettersi in grado di essere autosufficiente, almeno in parte. E riprendere la sua vita in mano se, come spesso accade, l'ha accantonata per accudire la figlia.Poi andare da un avvocato, cercare di raccogliere prove del tradimento di lui e ogni altro elemento utile ai fini di una separazione. Poi carte alla mano parlerà al marito avendo una concreta alternativa, che per quanto dolorosa a volte e' inevitabile.Ma non può certo minacciare di lasciarlo sapendo di non esserne in condizione. Tanto meno farsi l'amante, che così in questo modo rischia pure di avallare le mancanze del marito.





Cielo ha detto:


> L'ha data per sua. Comunque mi pare che la situazione in casa vada ben oltre la mancanza di intimità.
> A me pare che lui se ne freghi: indicativa la risposta quando lei ha solo ventilato la separazione. IMPOSSIBILE con una bimba piccola. Ed è in questa risposta che leggo tanto della dipendenza di lei da lui, e moltissimo di questa consapevolezza da parte di lui.
> 
> Non se ne esce se non mettendosi in grado di essere indipendente.
> E non mi meraviglierebbe neanche, visto quello che dice, che lei di fatto non abbia alcun peso nelle scelte economiche della famiglia, per dirne un'altra. Poi magari sbaglio.


Viki da come scrive direi che sia tuttora cotta del marito più di una teglia di lasagne.  lui lo sa e ci gioca.

l'indipendenza economica è derivazione di una indipendenza emotiva che al momento non c'è.

l'invito ad usare l'opzione "o mi dici che hai o me ne vado" lo so anch'io che è un bluff, ma a volte i bluff funzionano e se Viki non trova il modo per sbloccare l'impasse, ci va sotto.

insomma Viki in qualche modo deve uscire dall'angolo in cui è, anche rischiando qualcosina.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> Viki da come scrive direi che sia tuttora cotta del marito più di una teglia di lasagne.  lui lo sa e ci gioca.
> 
> l'indipendenza economica è derivazione di una indipendenza emotiva che al momento non c'è.
> 
> ...


Boh. Io più che rischiare in questa fase investirei su me stessa. Tanto mica può costringere il marito a rivolgerle attenzioni. Lei glielo ha già detto, il problema. Ora che deve fare? Passare mesi a struggersi per un po' di attenzioni? Sopportare le corna perché tanto prima o poi capirà?

Ma anche no.

Intanto mi metto a posto, poi se la situazione migliora occhei. Altrimenti non bluffo, ma agisco.


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Io più che rischiare in questa fase investirei su me stessa. Tanto mica può costringere il marito a rivolgerle attenzioni. Lei glielo ha già detto, il problema. Ora che deve fare? Passare mesi a struggersi per un po' di attenzioni? Sopportare le corna perché tanto prima o poi capirà?
> 
> Ma anche no.
> 
> Intanto mi metto a posto, poi se la situazione migliora occhei. Altrimenti non bluffo, ma agisco.


per come la vedo coinvolta, Viki vuol capire se il marito la ama ancora oppure se la odia e basta.  e prendere la porta ed andarsene è un buon test.

una volta che prenderà coscienza che sta inseguendo il vento, potrà anche fare come dici tu, non prima.


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Lui di me dice che sono testuali parole "fortemente instabile". È una cosa che mi rattrista moltissimo perché in pratica instabile è lui, ma lo dice di me.
Non gli ho mai negato nulla ragazzi... nulla... sono sempre stata al mio posto, a rispondere certo che rispondo a volte. Mica mi posso tenere tutto. Lui vede in me instabilità perché tornando tardi a casa la sera gli chiedevo dove diavolo fosse finito, è quindi normale che in base ai suoi comportamenti io avessi degli sbalzi di umore. Sono una donna, e anche sensibile. Non l ho mai chiamato durante il lavoro, l'ho sempre lasciato libero, anche troppo visti i risultati. Economicamente potrei essere indipendente. Dovrei solo cercare un altro lavoro. Ma soldi da parte ne ho per campare anche parecchio senza lavorare. 
La piccola quando devo uscire ci sono i nonni che sono sempre prontissimi...
Sabato sera erano a casa e di punto in bianco ho proposto lui un aperitivo se i nonni erano d'accordo a badare alla pupa... Lui mi sembrava molto contento col sorriso sulle labbra. Mi sono truccata, tacco alto. Bene siamo arrivati al bar e lui si mette a leggere il giornale per tutto il tempo. 
Vi sembra normale? Per non passare per instabile non ho commentato. L ho lasciato fare... tornati a casa gli ho dato un bacio sulla fronte e gli ho solo detto che io lo desidero ancora, senza provarci. Lui sembrava imbarazzato. Ma è finita lì.


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Onestamente mi chiedo se pensa che io sia come dice instabile... perché continuare a stare insieme? Perché non lasciarmi... tanto lui la sua vita se la vive comunque


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (24 Ottobre 2017)

*Per Viky*

Per una grande parete ci vuole un grande pennello. 
Le recriminazioni, gli sbuffi, gli sfoghi, le minacce e i tentativi vari sia di dialogo che di terapie, tutto lecito, non scalfiscono di un millimetro il suo incedere. Lui ha un problema, e grosso pure, e tu lo devi sfangare con qualcosa di altrettanto grosso altrimenti fai la fine della rana bollita che si ritrova ben cotta senza le forze per nessun guizzo.

Praticamente io farei cosi: innanzitutto non mi proporrei mai più  fisicamente nè tenterei ulteriormente dialoghi a senso unico; tecnicamente lo ignorerei se non per cose di casa o della bambina. Non mi occuperei nè di come nè  di dove sta e mi guarderei bene dal comunicargli qualsiasi cosa riguardi me, soprattutto gli stati d'animo. Poi osserverei sue eventuali reazioni: se ne accorge, si fa qualche domanda? Commenta? Oppure è  felice di non avere rotture di scatole e di potersi vivere la propria vita in santa pace? Se ha ancora un minimo di interesse per la relazione e non per solo per la famiglia che sarebbe troppo complicato sfasciare (chi glielo fa fare se può avere tutto senza ripercussioni importanti?) forse ci può  essere un margine di ricostruzione, altrimenti personalmente, perdona la brutalità, credo sia davvero dura. Come fai a non vedere che lui è altrove? Siti d'incontri, relazione extra probabile, assenza di rapporti fisici e zero dialogo: stai cuocendo lentamente senza renderti conto che ognuna delle cose che racconti è gravissima anche presa da sola. Non è questione di farti un amante per smuoverlo un po' nè di terapia di coppia, e neanche di minacciarlo di separazione, devi FARE  qualcos'altro di forte, molto forte. Tipo uscire dalla pentola con un guizzo per cercare di salvarti. Che non vuol dire necessariamente andare via di casa, ma uscire dalle sue logiche e dai suoi modi che non stanno né  in cielo nè in terra. Tutto quello che stai sopportando col tempo ti sta diventando quasi normale. Bhè,  non è normale quello che racconti, per niente. E lui si permette quello che gli concedi, cioè tutto, perchè tanto se sbraiti prende la porta e se ne va.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Per una grande parete ci vuole un grande pennello.
> Le recriminazioni, gli sbuffi, gli sfoghi, le minacce e i tentativi vari sia di dialogo che di terapie, tutto lecito, non scalfiscono di un millimetro il suo incedere. Lui ha un problema, e grosso pure, e tu lo devi sfangare con qualcosa di altrettanto grosso altrimenti fai la fine della rana bollita che si ritrova ben cotta senza le forze per nessun guizzo.
> 
> Praticamente io farei cosi: innanzitutto non mi proporrei mai più  fisicamente nè tenterei ulteriormente dialoghi a senso unico; tecnicamente lo ignorerei se non per cose di casa o della bambina. Non mi occuperei nè di come nè  di dove sta e mi guarderei bene dal comunicargli qualsiasi cosa riguardi me, soprattutto gli stati d'animo. Poi osserverei sue eventuali reazioni: se ne accorge, si fa qualche domanda? Commenta? Oppure è  felice di non avere rotture di scatole e di potersi vivere la propria vita in santa pace? Se ha ancora un minimo di interesse per la relazione e non per solo per la famiglia che sarebbe troppo complicato sfasciare (chi glielo fa fare se può avere tutto senza ripercussioni importanti?) forse ci può  essere un margine di ricostruzione, altrimenti personalmente, perdona la brutalità, credo sia davvero dura. Come fai a non vedere che lui è altrove? Siti d'incontri, relazione extra probabile, assenza di rapporti fisici e zero dialogo: stai cuocendo lentamente senza renderti conto che ognuna delle cose che racconti è gravissima anche presa da sola. Non è questione di farti un amante per smuoverlo un po' nè di terapia di coppia, e neanche di minacciarlo di separazione, devi FARE  qualcos'altro di forte, molto forte. Tipo uscire dalla pentola con un guizzo per cercare di salvarti. Che non vuol dire necessariamente andare via di casa, ma uscire dalle sue logiche e dai suoi modi che non stanno né  in cielo nè in terra. Tutto quello che stai sopportando col tempo ti sta diventando quasi normale. Bhè,  non è normale quello che racconti, per niente. E lui si permette quello che gli concedi, cioè tutto, perchè tanto se sbraiti prende la porta e se ne va.


Ciao 

Ti quoto in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Onestamente mi chiedo se pensa che io sia come dice instabile... perché continuare a stare insieme? Perché non lasciarmi... tanto lui la sua vita se la vive comunque


Non è bello che ti dia della "instabile". E' proprio un segnale molto brutto.


----------



## Farabrutto (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Sabato sera erano a casa e di punto in bianco ho proposto lui un aperitivo se i nonni erano d'accordo a badare alla pupa... Lui mi sembrava molto contento col sorriso sulle labbra. Mi sono truccata, tacco alto. Bene siamo arrivati al bar e lui si mette a leggere il giornale per tutto il tempo.
> Vi sembra normale? Per non passare per instabile non ho commentato. L ho lasciato fare... tornati a casa gli ho dato un bacio sulla fronte e gli ho solo detto che io lo desidero ancora, senza provarci. Lui sembrava imbarazzato. Ma è finita lì.


Mi soffermo su questo episodio. Chi c'ha il pane non ha i denti. Io per anni non so me so dovuto sorbire le visite a sorpresa dei miei suoceri (che manco suonavano perché "per sicurezza" avevano le chiavi di casa) ma se mi moglie mi avesse fatto una proposta del genere, manco al bar arrivavo... La riportavo indietro, dopo che i nonni si erano portati via l'erede e me la scopavo sul pianerottolo.
A me al massimo capitava che rimanevano pure a cena... 

P.s. ho dovuto lottare non poco per farmi ridare le chiavi di casa...


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Onestamente mi chiedo se pensa che io sia come dice instabile... perché continuare a stare insieme? Perché non lasciarmi... tanto lui la sua vita se la vive comunque


perchè se tu e l'universo mondo si convincono che quella instabile sei tu, lui ha vinto.


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè se tu e l'universo mondo si convincono che quella instabile sei tu, lui ha vinto.


Esatto!!! Mi sembra che lo faccia apposta... che si prepara il terreno...


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Esatto!!! Mi sembra che lo faccia apposta... che si prepara il terreno...


appunto per questo che devi smarcarti dall'angolo in cui ti sta chiudendo.

quindi o che prendi la porta e te ne vai tu, o che fai finta che lui non esista se non per esigenze tecniche o per quello che ti pare più praticabile, basta che fai qualcosa.

altrimenti lui la tua fossa l'ha già scavata.  in senso metaforico, eh


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Per una grande parete ci vuole un grande pennello.
> Le recriminazioni, gli sbuffi, gli sfoghi, le minacce e i tentativi vari sia di dialogo che di terapie, tutto lecito, non scalfiscono di un millimetro il suo incedere. Lui ha un problema, e grosso pure, e tu lo devi sfangare con qualcosa di altrettanto grosso altrimenti fai la fine della rana bollita che si ritrova ben cotta senza le forze per nessun guizzo.
> 
> Praticamente io farei cosi: innanzitutto non mi proporrei mai più  fisicamente nè tenterei ulteriormente dialoghi a senso unico; tecnicamente lo ignorerei se non per cose di casa o della bambina. Non mi occuperei nè di come nè  di dove sta e mi guarderei bene dal comunicargli qualsiasi cosa riguardi me, soprattutto gli stati d'animo. Poi osserverei sue eventuali reazioni: se ne accorge, si fa qualche domanda? Commenta? Oppure è  felice di non avere rotture di scatole e di potersi vivere la propria vita in santa pace? Se ha ancora un minimo di interesse per la relazione e non per solo per la famiglia che sarebbe troppo complicato sfasciare (chi glielo fa fare se può avere tutto senza ripercussioni importanti?) forse ci può  essere un margine di ricostruzione, altrimenti personalmente, perdona la brutalità, credo sia davvero dura. Come fai a non vedere che lui è altrove? Siti d'incontri, relazione extra probabile, assenza di rapporti fisici e zero dialogo: stai cuocendo lentamente senza renderti conto che ognuna delle cose che racconti è gravissima anche presa da sola. Non è questione di farti un amante per smuoverlo un po' nè di terapia di coppia, e neanche di minacciarlo di separazione, devi FARE  qualcos'altro di forte, molto forte. Tipo uscire dalla pentola con un guizzo per cercare di salvarti. Che non vuol dire necessariamente andare via di casa, ma uscire dalle sue logiche e dai suoi modi che non stanno né  in cielo nè in terra. Tutto quello che stai sopportando col tempo ti sta diventando quasi normale. Bhè,  non è normale quello che racconti, per niente. E lui si permette quello che gli concedi, cioè tutto, perchè tanto se sbraiti prende la porta e se ne va.


Credimi, ci ho provato ad ignorarlo completamente. Nemmeno Buonanotte dicevo. Dorme in un altra stanza con la scusa dellla bimba e che lui deve dormire. Neanche il letto gli ho rifatto. Dopo 10 giorni così una sera entra e mi propone terapia di coppia. Io invece rilancio con la separazione. Era azzardato però ci dovevo provare. Ebbene il giorno dopo, già era dell'idea che la terapia non andava bene per noi e che non avremmo risolto e quindi ok gli dico che non lo sopporto e lui dice ok ci separiamo.  Il giorno dopo aveva già cambiato idea... poi sono io instabile .


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Credimi, ci ho provato ad ignorarlo completamente. Nemmeno Buonanotte dicevo. Dorme in un altra stanza con la scusa dellla bimba e che lui deve dormire. Neanche il letto gli ho rifatto. Dopo 10 giorni così una sera entra e mi propone terapia di coppia. Io invece rilancio con la separazione. Era azzardato però ci dovevo provare. Ebbene il giorno dopo, già era dell'idea che la terapia non andava bene per noi e che non avremmo risolto e quindi ok gli dico che non lo sopporto e lui dice ok ci separiamo.  Il giorno dopo aveva già cambiato idea... poi sono io instabile .


Vai dall’avvocato. Fagli recapitare la letterina .....


----------



## Paolo78mi (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti... sono nuovissima del forum, ho letto qualche vostra discussione da cui ho tratto molti spunti di riflessione sulla mia situazione. Ho 36 anni, sposata da due è da pochissimo madre di una splendida bimba.
> Prima del matrimonio, con mio marito c'era parecchia intesa sessuale, non mancava un giorno che mi desiderasse, nemmeno uno e i rapporti andavano anche oltre uno al giorno.
> Dopo il matrimonio e intendo la settimana dopo, si sono ridotti a massimo 4 al mese per finire completatamente un anno fa subito dopo essere rimasta incinta (mio marito non aveva preso bene nemmeno la gravidanza visto che non si spiegava come era potuto accadere).
> Non sono ingrassata per niente e i pochi kg presi lì ho persi tutti e anche di più, quindi non è un fatto di cambiamento fisico. Ultimamente sto cercando anche di prendermi più cura vestendo in un certo modo che a lui piaceva molto , mi trovava molto sexy. Non sono brutta, e non lo dico io.
> ...


Oh....Patata... all'inizio volevo scriverti allegramente ed in maniera spensierata e scherzosa... poi a metà lettura il sorriso era già scemato, per concludere con un nota dolente....

Ehhhhhh che te debbo di ?

Ti rispondo come ho risposto ultimamente alla mia *Ex-amante J******* *(che tra l'altro mi ha pure sgamato qui su tradimento.net) 
Donna Coetanea Sposata con due FIGLIE (una narcisista patologica imprigionata in un matrimonio che non sopporta più da molto tempo, dove per compensare a questo disagio mette le corna al marito ignaro che se ne sbatte pure i maroni) e che spero VIVAMENTE legga anche questo mio Post... DONNA che ho eliminato totalmente dalla mia VITA ... una persona TOSSICA (Cancellato le nostre foto e cancellato i suoi numeri di CELLULARE)...

*La Vita è una ed Unica, e non bisogna PERDERE tempo* !

Di a tuo marito di rientrare in carreggiata o di levarsi dai maroni.... Se cosi non fosse cerca un nuovo compagno nell'attesa... per il bene di tua figlia... o sennò fingi come finge lui e fregatene altamente !!!

W la Patata 
Paolo


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Credimi, ci ho provato ad ignorarlo completamente. Nemmeno Buonanotte dicevo. Dorme in un altra stanza con la scusa dellla bimba e che lui deve dormire. Neanche il letto gli ho rifatto. Dopo 10 giorni così una sera entra e mi propone terapia di coppia. Io invece rilancio con la separazione. Era azzardato però ci dovevo provare. Ebbene il giorno dopo, già era dell'idea che la terapia non andava bene per noi e che non avremmo risolto e quindi ok gli dico che non lo sopporto e lui dice ok ci separiamo.  Il giorno dopo aveva già cambiato idea... poi sono io instabile .


anche secondo me la terapia, in queste condizioni, sono soldi buttati


----------



## ilnikko (24 Ottobre 2017)

In effetti... 

   ° bella donna, piacente, accondiscendente, che prende l'iniziativa.
   ° giovani entrambi
   ° a quanto ho capito "al sicuro" dal punto di vista economico
   ° lui va' in terapia in gran segreto
   ° rifiuto pressochè totale

C'è a tutti gli effetti qualcosa di pesante sotto, secondo me. Non voglio azzardare ipotesi strampalate, ma se dovessi leggere solo il breve elenco qui sopra mi verrebbe in mente solo una cosa...o perlomeno sarebbe la prima che mi viene in mente (che peraltro è venuta in mente pure a qualcun altro). Ma magari è una cazzata.


spero


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Mi soffermo su questo episodio. Chi c'ha il pane non ha i denti. Io per anni non so me so dovuto sorbire le visite a sorpresa dei miei suoceri (che manco suonavano perché "per sicurezza" avevano le chiavi di casa) ma se mi moglie mi avesse fatto una proposta del genere, manco al bar arrivavo... La riportavo indietro, dopo che i nonni si erano portati via l'erede e me la scopavo sul pianerottolo.
> A me al massimo capitava che rimanevano pure a cena...
> 
> P.s. ho dovuto lottare non poco per farmi ridare le chiavi di casa...


Ecco... l'argomento suoceri. I miei assenti completamente dal fidanzamento al matrimonio. Forse sono venuti due volte a casa nostra. Sua madre sempre in mezzo ai piedi, me la trovavo perfino fuori alla finestra del bagno che bussava sul vetro e chiamava a gran voce. Qui ho sbagliato, mi sono lamentata e parecchio con lui. Ma diavolo non posso dire io a tua madre di lasciami in pace anche al bagno! 
Dopo 6 mesi che andavo avanti così che lei era sempre in mezzo alle scatole, lui si fa coraggio e le dice di lasciarmi perdere. Tralascio tutte le battute di mio suocero che ogni secondo mi ricordava che questa non è casa mia ma sua e altre tipo che ho voluto la bicicletta (il matrimonio) e ora devo pedalare. E lei che ogni volta diceva che non aveva mai approfittato dei soldi del marito. Ma cara suocera io a mio marito non ho mai chiesto soldi, anzi tutto quello che compro per me stessa lo compro da me.e lei lo sa visto che controlla le finanze del figlio. 
Sicuramente le mie lamentele hanno influito, ma la storia del non cercarmi era già cominciata... poi ho capito che non era con lui che dovevo lamentarmi e quindi ho cominciato a parlare direttamente io con i suoceri.


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

Da quel che leggo non c'e' piu' niente da salvare; hai un figlio molto piccolo, per cui sei nella condizione migliore per separarti senza troppe sofferenze, che a questa eta' la mamma e' tutto quello che serve. Lui dovra' contribuire economicamente e tanti saluti


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> In effetti...
> 
> ° bella donna, piacente, accondiscendente, che prende l'iniziativa.
> ° giovani entrambi
> ...


La pornografia trovata erano donne... Se fosse gay sarebbe stato su uomini? Non lo so... fatto sta che anche una mia cara amica come lo stesso mio padre (Sì con mio padre parlo anche di questo, mio marito non lo sa ovvio), in tempi non sospetti mi dissero che non era possibile che non mi saltare addosso di continuo


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

Puo' darsi che prima non saltasse addosso a te soltanto...e ora solo altrove, complice la gravidanza ed i rapporti deteteriorati da un po', mi par di capire


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ecco... l'argomento suoceri. I miei assenti completamente dal fidanzamento al matrimonio. Forse sono venuti due volte a casa nostra. *Sua madre sempre in mezzo ai piedi*, me la trovavo perfino fuori alla finestra del bagno che bussava sul vetro e chiamava a gran voce. *Qui ho sbagliato, mi sono lamentata e parecchio *con lui. Ma diavolo non posso dire io a tua madre di lasciami in pace anche al bagno!
> Dopo 6 mesi che andavo avanti così che lei era sempre in mezzo alle scatole, lui si fa coraggio e le dice di lasciarmi perdere. Tralascio tutte le battute di mio suocero che ogni secondo mi ricordava che questa non è casa mia ma sua e altre tipo che ho voluto la bicicletta (il matrimonio) e ora devo pedalare. E lei che ogni volta diceva che non aveva mai approfittato dei soldi del marito. Ma cara suocera io a mio marito non ho mai chiesto soldi, anzi tutto quello che compro per me stessa lo compro da me.e lei lo sa visto che controlla le finanze del figlio.
> Sicuramente le mie lamentele hanno influito, ma la storia del non cercarmi era già cominciata... poi ho capito che non era con lui che dovevo lamentarmi e quindi ho cominciato a parlare direttamente io con i suoceri.


Ma porca miseria, ma tutte così siete?
E che cavolo...


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> Puo' darsi che prima non saltasse addosso a te soltanto...e ora solo altrove, complice la gravidanza ed i rapporti deteteriorati da un po', mi par di capire


Si perche per lui era inconcepibile fare sesso in gravidanza


----------



## kikko64 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è che ha cambiato parrocchia?





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sinceramente, l'ho pensato anch'io...


Un dubbio è venuto anche a me ... anzi ... il matrimonio potrebbe anche essere solo una "copertura" ...


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria, ma tutte così siete?
> E che cavolo...


Si, siamo così purtroppo. Ma devi capire che a un certo punto si smette di essere figli pur rimanendo tali e si prende la propria strada. Non sono libera di girare in mutande in casa.. non è normale!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Si, siamo così purtroppo. Ma devi capire che a un certo punto si smette di essere figli pur rimanendo tali e si prende la propria strada. Non sono libera di girare in mutande in casa.. non è normale!


Dite tutte così, anche quando non è vero.
Comunque non è che uno lascia o non rivolge più attenzioni alla moglie per questo.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Si, siamo così purtroppo. Ma devi capire che a un certo punto si smette di essere figli pur rimanendo tali e si prende la propria strada. Non sono libera di girare in mutande in casa.. non è normale!


Eh. Il problema però è se TU vivi a casa LORO. E' una situazione parecchio incasinata. Comunque, tanto per iniziare, io i rapporti coi suoceri li lascerei gestire al marito.Per quanto riguarda i tuoi acquisti.... Ci mancherebbe che tu debba dare fondo alle tue risorse. Usa i soldi del marito. E lascia pure che i suoceri vedano. Inizia a tutelare te stessa.


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Il problema però è se TU vivi a casa LORO. E' una situazione parecchio incasinata. Comunque, tanto per iniziare, io i rapporti coi suoceri li lascerei gestire al marito.Per quanto riguarda i tuoi acquisti.... Ci mancherebbe che tu debba dare fondo alle tue risorse. Usa i soldi del marito. E lascia pure che i suoceri vedano. Inizia a tutelare te stessa.


È casa loro, già.. non manca occasione per ricordarmelo. E gli avevo anche proposto di cambiare casa, anzi eravamo partiti dal solo poggiarci qui. Poi ovviamente lui ha detto che non era vero. Io una casa ce l'ho. Se ce ne andiamo io e mia figlia non saremo sotto un ponte. 
 Mi fa passare per quella che si sogna le cose. Comunque sono molto attaccati ai soldi.
 Per la bimba uso i suoi, ovvio, per me no... già ne dicono troppe non sopporterei che dicano pure che gli ho sciupato il conto per i miei vestiti... e per la cronaca non so nemmeno quanto abbia in banca, non ha mai voluto dirlo. Due volte gli ho chiesto quanto guadagnasse e la risposta è che non si può quantificare. E a quel punto come io non so nulla di lui anche lui non sa nulla di me. Qui manca proprio la fiducia... forse fare bene a non sfogarmi più e lasciarlo di punto in bianco.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> È casa loro, già.. non manca occasione per ricordarmelo. E gli avevo anche proposto di cambiare casa, anzi eravamo partiti dal solo poggiarci qui. Poi ovviamente lui ha detto che non era vero. Io una casa ce l'ho. Se ce ne andiamo io e mia figlia non saremo sotto un ponte.
> Mi fa passare per quella che si sogna le cose. Comunque sono molto attaccati ai soldi.
> Per la bimba uso i suoi, ovvio, per me no... già ne dicono troppe non sopporterei che dicano pure che gli ho sciupato il conto per i miei vestiti... e per la cronaca non so nemmeno quanto abbia in banca, non ha mai voluto dirlo. Due volte gli ho chiesto quanto guadagnasse e la risposta è che non si può quantificare. E a quel punto come io non so nulla di lui anche lui non sa nulla di me. Qui manca proprio la fiducia... forse fare bene a non sfogarmi più e lasciarlo di punto in bianco.


Usa i suoi soldi anche per le TUE spese personali. E non avere problemi a farlo, ci mancherebbe. In una famiglia si condivide tutto, anche le conseguenze dell'avere figli.

Ci avrei scommesso, che ti lasciasse estranea ai suoi affari economici.

E.... Trovati un lavoro. Asilo e baby sitter a suo carico.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Usa i suoi soldi anche per le TUE spese personali. E non avere problemi a farlo, ci mancherebbe. In una famiglia si condivide tutto, anche le conseguenze dell'avere figli.
> 
> Ci avrei scommesso, che ti lasciasse estranea ai suoi affari economici.
> 
> E.... Trovati un lavoro. Asilo e baby sitter a suo carico.


Mah. Io ho sempre dato tutto a mia moglie, trattenendo solo le spese per i “vizi canonici”  e per l’auto.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mah. Io ho sempre dato tutto a mia moglie, trattenendo solo le spese per i “vizi canonici”  e per l’auto.


Io invece non ho mai saputo cosa guadagna mio marito. Ho documentato, in sede di ricorso per separazione, che guadagna parecchio.A me comunque ha sempre fatto  "le pulci", anche per dove andavo a comprare il panetto di burro.Lui non si è fatto mancare nulla.


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> È casa loro, già.. non manca occasione per ricordarmelo. E gli avevo anche proposto di cambiare casa, anzi eravamo partiti dal solo poggiarci qui. Poi ovviamente lui ha detto che non era vero. Io una casa ce l'ho. Se ce ne andiamo io e mia figlia non saremo sotto un ponte.
> Mi fa passare per quella che si sogna le cose. Comunque sono molto attaccati ai soldi.
> Per la bimba uso i suoi, ovvio, per me no... già ne dicono troppe non sopporterei che dicano pure che gli ho sciupato il conto per i miei vestiti... e per la cronaca non so nemmeno quanto abbia in banca, non ha mai voluto dirlo. Due volte gli ho chiesto quanto guadagnasse e la risposta è che non si può quantificare. E a quel punto come io non so nulla di lui anche lui non sa nulla di me. Qui manca proprio la fiducia... forse fare bene a non sfogarmi più e lasciarlo di punto in bianco.


ok qui però la responsabilità è stata tutta tua, perchè ben prima di sposarti avresti dovuto demarcare il territorio e fare una bella riflessione sull'influenzabilità di tuo marito.

io non faccio ipotesi su cosa ci sia dietro questo suo modo di fare.    tanto sarebbe sparare nel mucchio e se lui non da conferme, possiamo stare qui anni ad ipotizzare senza arrivare al dunque.

ribadisco:  esci di casa, vai dall'avvocato e fatti na trombata come si deve.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io invece non ho mai saputo cosa guadagna mio marito. Ho documentato, in sede di ricorso per separazione, che guadagna parecchio.A me comunque ha sempre fatto  "le pulci", anche per dove andavo a comprare il panetto di burro.Lui non si è fatto mancare nulla.


Quindi sono un bravo marito


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Scusa [MENTION=7336]Viky36[/MENTION] ma è casa loro o vivete insieme a loro?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi sono un bravo marito&#55357;&#56839;


Ottimo! :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok qui però la responsabilità è stata tutta tua, perchè ben prima di sposarti avresti dovuto demarcare il territorio e fare una bella riflessione sull'influenzabilità di tuo marito.
> 
> io non faccio ipotesi su cosa ci sia dietro questo suo modo di fare.    tanto sarebbe sparare nel mucchio e se lui non da conferme, possiamo stare qui anni ad ipotizzare senza arrivare al dunque.
> 
> ribadisco:  esci di casa, vai dall'avvocato e fatti na trombata come si deve.


Ma pienz’ semp’ a’ na’ cosa. Comunque quoto


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

All'inizio erano regali... poi mi diceva prendi la mia carta se ti serve qualcosa.  Non ho mai approfittato. Solo una volta siamo usciti insieme e mi ha comprato un vestito. Per le spese grandi, ad esempio i mobili della cameretta, ha voluto facessimo a metà. È diventato pure tirchio


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> *Io invece non ho mai saputo cosa guadagna mio marito*. Ho documentato, in sede di ricorso per separazione, che guadagna parecchio.A me comunque ha sempre fatto  "le pulci", anche per dove andavo a comprare il panetto di burro.Lui non si è fatto mancare nulla.






Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi sono un bravo marito


Non per sminuirti ma a me sembra la normalità, mi risulta difficile accettare una situazione diversa da questa


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> All'inizio erano regali... poi mi diceva prendi la mia carta se ti serve qualcosa.  Non ho mai approfittato. Solo una volta siamo usciti insieme e mi ha comprato un vestito. Per le spese grandi, ad esempio i mobili della cameretta, ha voluto facessimo a metà. È diventato pure tirchio


Un signore proprio...io avrei preso una sedia sui denti in tempo zero :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> Un signore proprio...io avrei preso una sedia sui denti in tempo zero :rotfl:


quoto


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma pienz’ semp’ a’ na’ cosa. Comunque quoto


è il motore primo universale, impossibile non pensarci


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per sminuirti ma a me sembra la normalità, mi risulta difficile accettare una situazione diversa da questa


Per me è normale.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è il motore primo universale, impossibile non pensarci


Il portone è aperto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per me è normale.


Anche per me


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Grazie per il supporto, uno sfogo ci voleva proprio... cercherò di pesare tutto e vedremo... l'unico mistero che spero di riuscire a risolvere è come può un uomo cambiare dalla sera alla mattina!


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> All'inizio erano regali... poi mi diceva prendi la mia carta se ti serve qualcosa.  Non ho mai approfittato. Solo una volta siamo usciti insieme e mi ha comprato un vestito. Per le spese grandi, ad esempio i mobili della cameretta, ha voluto facessimo a metà. È diventato pure tirchio


Inizia a spendere i suoi soldi  (che poi in un contesto familiare dove uno sta a casa a curare un figlio sono i VOSTRI soldi).

Non farti problemi, e non intaccare più le tue risorse  (anzi fai in modo che non ne sappia niente).


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (24 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Credimi, ci ho provato ad ignorarlo completamente. Nemmeno Buonanotte dicevo. Dorme in un altra stanza con la scusa dellla bimba e che lui deve dormire. Neanche il letto gli ho rifatto. Dopo 10 giorni così una sera entra e mi propone terapia di coppia. Io invece rilancio con la separazione. Era azzardato però ci dovevo provare. Ebbene il giorno dopo, già era dell'idea che la terapia non andava bene per noi e che non avremmo risolto e quindi ok gli dico che non lo sopporto e lui dice ok ci separiamo.  Il giorno dopo aveva già cambiato idea... poi sono io instabile .


Ci hai provato ma hai visto bene che lui ti si riprende regolarmente con quattro cazzate, compreso l'affibbiare a te comportamenti che appartengono a lui. Però anche tu eh.. Abbocchi proprio ad ogni sua alzata d'ingegno? Quando alzi l'asticella lui fa finta di saltare, in reltà ci gira intorno, tu lo vedi dall'altro lato e ti cheti per un po', salvo ricominciare a lagnarti (e ne hai ben donde se le cose stanno come racconti) e ricominciare la giostra.

Gli ultimi dettagli economici e familiari che riferisci sono da far accapponare la pelle. Chiediti se oltre alla figlia condividete altro. 

Mi viene in mente una cosa: sappi che nel caso la sua famiglia venisse al corrente, se già non lo sa, di tradimenti del figlio o di suoi comportamenti spregevoli, non sarà mai dalla tua parte, ma difenderà sempre e comunque tuo marito, anche di fronte all'evidenza e accusando te di non essere stata capace di tenertelo.


----------



## Viky36 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ci hai provato ma hai visto bene che lui ti si riprende regolarmente con quattro cazzate, compreso l'affibbiare a te comportamenti che appartengono a lui. Però anche tu eh.. Abbocchi proprio ad ogni sua alzata d'ingegno? Quando alzi l'asticella lui fa finta di saltare, in reltà ci gira intorno, tu lo vedi dall'altro lato e ti cheti per un po', salvo ricominciare a lagnarti (e ne hai ben donde se le cose stanno come racconti) e ricominciare la giostra.
> 
> Gli ultimi dettagli economici e familiari che riferisci sono da far accapponare la pelle. Chiediti se oltre alla figlia condividete altro.
> 
> Mi viene in mente una cosa: sappi che nel caso la sua famiglia venisse al corrente, se già non lo sa, di tradimenti del figlio o di suoi comportamenti spregevoli, non sarà mai dalla tua parte, ma difenderà sempre e comunque tuo marito, anche di fronte all'evidenza e accusando te di non essere stata capace di tenertelo.


Hai perfettamente ragione, il quadro è proprio questo purtroppo...


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche per me



Concordo sul fatto che dovrebbe essere la norma. Poi però invece può capitare che vada molto diversamente. Fino a poco tempo fa lui ha sempre saputo, per filo e per segno, le mie  (comunque modeste) entrate. Io non ho mai saputo le sue, e questo quasi dall'inizio del matrimonio. Da quando e' arrivato il figlio diciamo che ha sempre pagato lui quasi tutto. Ma il meccanismo e' sempre andato più o meno con un conto corrente comune dove periodicamente versa lo stretto indispensabile per mutuo e spese correnti. Quello che so è che gli ho visto spendere tanti soldi per.... Non dico cosa perché non voglio essere troppo riconoscibile  

Diciamo comunque per cose esclusivamente sue. Ma ne ha spesi proprio tanti eh.
Io in questo cosa ho contato? Nulla. Eppure, che so, avrebbe piuttosto potuto estinguere ampiamente il mutuo della casa. Eh. Ma quella è in comune, ed invero non mi sta facendo alcun regalo. Indovina un po' chi ci ha messo più soldi inizialmente.... . Ovviamente casa grossa perché non sia mai che lui volesse un appartamento normale. Con tutto quanto ne consegue in termini di spese 

In compenso non sono mai stata interpellata ne' sulle sue grandi spese (e questo soprattutto dopo la nascita del figlio) ne' sugli altri hobby  (costosi) che ha sempre avuto. Al di là di un aiuto in casa non ho mai fatto la vita da signora. E quando c'era da prenotare le vacanze, con la scusa che le si doveva passare dai suoi, per i restanti dieci giorni al mare e' sempre stato braccino corto. Anche se a una parte contribuivo io. Quando l'anno scorso ho prenotato il mese al mare in affitto, e' stato a sindacare sui cento euro in più o in meno. Quando l'ultimo dei suoi hobby (dico l'ultimo in punto spesa) costava sui 500 euro al mese. Tanto per rendere l'idea.

Beh.... Sai che per consensualizzare la separazione ne ha offerti meno a titolo di contributo per il mantenimento del figlio? Ventilando un collocamento prevalente presso di lui, che non saprei neanche come potrebbe materialmente attuare, se non lasciando il bimbo quasi h. 24 con una babysitter.

Tant'è, giusto per capire.

E io non so neanche quanto guadagna: l'avvocato che lo assiste, al momento di tirare i conti per provare una consensuale, ha espresso le più crasse risate al mio.

Ah, dimenticavo: non sto a entrare in particolari, ma sta cercando di appropriarsi anche dei pochi investimenti fatti in comune. Così rischio concretamente l'inchiappettata, se non provo di averci messo al tempo anche miei soldi. Che per lui sono una goccia nel mare, per me no.

Non entro volutamente nei particolari.
Mi consolerò col famoso braccialetto.... di oro tarocco


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che dovrebbe essere la norma. Poi però invece può capitare che vada molto diversamente. Fino a poco tempo fa lui ha sempre saputo, per filo e per segno, le mie  (comunque modeste) entrate. Io non ho mai saputo le sue, e questo quasi dall'inizio del matrimonio. Da quando e' arrivato il figlio diciamo che ha sempre pagato lui quasi tutto. Ma il meccanismo e' sempre andato più o meno con un conto corrente comune dove periodicamente versa lo stretto indispensabile per mutuo e spese correnti. Quello che so è che gli ho visto spendere tanti soldi per.... Non dico cosa perché non voglio essere troppo riconoscibile
> 
> Diciamo comunque per cose esclusivamente sue. Ma ne ha spesi proprio tanti eh.
> Io in questo cosa ho contato? Nulla. Eppure, che so, avrebbe piuttosto potuto estinguere ampiamente il mutuo della casa. Eh. Ma quella è in comune, ed invero non mi sta facendo alcun regalo. Indovina un po' chi ci ha messo più soldi inizialmente.... . Ovviamente casa grossa perché non sia mai che lui volesse un appartamento normale. Con tutto quanto ne consegue in termini di spese
> ...



Azz' Dovrai mettere in campo tutta la tua capacità forense
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che dovrebbe essere la norma. Poi però invece può capitare che vada molto diversamente. Fino a poco tempo fa lui ha sempre saputo, per filo e per segno, le mie  (comunque modeste) entrate. Io non ho mai saputo le sue, e questo quasi dall'inizio del matrimonio. Da quando e' arrivato il figlio diciamo che ha sempre pagato lui quasi tutto. Ma il meccanismo e' sempre andato più o meno con un conto corrente comune dove periodicamente versa lo stretto indispensabile per mutuo e spese correnti. Quello che so è che gli ho visto spendere tanti soldi per.... Non dico cosa perché non voglio essere troppo riconoscibile
> 
> Diciamo comunque per cose esclusivamente sue. Ma ne ha spesi proprio tanti eh.
> Io in questo cosa ho contato? Nulla. Eppure, che so, avrebbe piuttosto potuto estinguere ampiamente il mutuo della casa. Eh. Ma quella è in comune, ed invero non mi sta facendo alcun regalo. Indovina un po' chi ci ha messo più soldi inizialmente.... . Ovviamente casa grossa perché non sia mai che lui volesse un appartamento normale. Con tutto quanto ne consegue in termini di spese
> ...


Ma io non mi domando come si fa ad accettarla una cosa così? Noi abbiamo un unico conto dove scendono due stipendi e tutto si fa da quel conto perché l’unico che c’è. Io non avrei mai potuto vivere con un uomo senza sapere i soldi che prende e soprattutto senza che ci si consultasse entrambi per qualunque spesa. Altrimenti ognuno vive a casa sua e ci si vede ogni tanto.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non mi domando come si fa ad accettarla una cosa così? Noi abbiamo un unico conto dove scendono due stipendi e tutto si fa da quel conto perché l’unico che c’è. Io non avrei mai potuto vivere con un uomo senza sapere i soldi che prende e soprattutto senza che ci si consultasse entrambi per qualunque spesa. Altrimenti ognuno vive a casa sua e ci si vede ogni tanto.



ma non è che  sei mia moglie?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non mi domando come si fa ad accettarla una cosa così? Noi abbiamo un unico conto dove scendono due stipendi e tutto si fa da quel conto perché l’unico che c’è. Io non avrei mai potuto vivere con un uomo senza sapere i soldi che prende e soprattutto senza che ci si consultasse entrambi per qualunque spesa. Altrimenti ognuno vive a casa sua e ci si vede ogni tanto.


Anch'io faccio così. Ma i conti separati ormai sono la norma.
Siamo in pochi a vedere la famiglia come qualcosa di unitario.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo un unico conto dove scendono due stipendi e tutto si fa da quel conto


Anche qui c'è chi la intende e chi la intonda

Io non ho mai pensato a simili fusioni, e mia moglie nemmeno


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ma non è che  sei mia moglie?


Chi può dirlo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche qui c'è chi la intende e chi la intonda
> 
> Io non ho mai pensato a simili fusioni, e mia moglie nemmeno


Va be non potremmo mai sposarci ...pazienza


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi può dirlo



solo per il conto eh.............meglio chiarire


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non mi domando come si fa ad accettarla una cosa così? Noi abbiamo un unico conto dove scendono due stipendi e tutto si fa da quel conto perché l’unico che c’è. Io non avrei mai potuto vivere con un uomo senza sapere i soldi che prende e soprattutto senza che ci si consultasse entrambi per qualunque spesa. Altrimenti ognuno vive a casa sua e ci si vede ogni tanto.



Vabbè. La tua e' una domanda che mi fanno in diversi, i miei genitori in primis. Sul "come si fa" non riesco a darti una risposta, se non che l'ho accettata. E la considero alla stregua di un  "sintomo" di una situazione ben più diffusa.

Comunque... Visto che siamo qui a parlarne...

Sai che quando ho ricominciato a lavorare ha chiesto che mettessi. (io si in comune  ) almeno la metà di quello che guadagno? Una inezia eh. L'unica mossa giusta che ho fatto e' stata quella di ignorarlo.... C'è mancato poco però, scema come sono 

Ridiamoci un po' su


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> solo per il conto eh.............meglio chiarire


Hai paura eh


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè. La tua e' una domanda che mi fanno in diversi, i miei genitori in primis. Sul "come si fa" non riesco a darti una risposta, se non che l'ho accettata. E la considero alla stregua di un  "sintomo" di una situazione ben più diffusa.
> 
> Comunque... Visto che siamo qui a parlarne...
> 
> ...


Giusto per chiarire non volevo darti della scema o altro. E proprio per me non sarebbero state le basi per sposarmi. Il come sta era per provare a capire un punto di vista diverso.


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' Dovrai mettere in campo tutta la tua capacità forense
> In bocca al lupo


Per fortuna non mi assisto da sola. Crepi il lupo


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè. La tua e' una domanda che mi fanno in diversi, i miei genitori in primis. Sul "come si fa" non riesco a darti una risposta, se non che l'ho accettata. E la considero alla stregua di un  "sintomo" di una situazione ben più diffusa.
> 
> Comunque... Visto che siamo qui a parlarne...
> 
> ...



quindi con la separazione te ne vai con una mano avanti e l'altra dietro........


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giusto per chiarire non volevo darti della scema o altro. E proprio per me non sarebbero state le basi per sposarmi. Il come sta era per provare a capire un punto di vista diverso.


Nessun problema.

Di scemate ne ho fatte parecchie, comunque.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai paura eh


si...di essere impalcato


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> si...di essere impalcato


Parla quello santo ...che coraggio


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va be non potremmo mai sposarci ...pazienza


:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parla quello santo ...che coraggio


beh sono "egoist" meglio farle che riceverle:corna:


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> quindi con la separazione te ne vai con una mano avanti e l'altra dietro........


Ah. Non so. Io ho fatto le mie richieste, documentando parecchie spese. Poi c'è un giudice  

Ma sai cosa? E' che dopo tutto quello che ho passato, e pur con tutte le incognite che presenta il futuro, sono incredibilmente tranquilla. Al di là degli scleri più o meno quotidiani (me ne sta ancora facendo passare di cotte e di crude). Ma mi sento meglio, e non so nemmeno spiegarlo.


----------



## insane (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non mi domando come si fa ad accettarla una cosa così? Noi abbiamo un unico conto dove scendono due stipendi e tutto si fa da quel conto perché l’unico che c’è. Io non avrei mai potuto vivere con un uomo senza sapere i soldi che prende e soprattutto senza che ci si consultasse entrambi per qualunque spesa. Altrimenti ognuno vive a casa sua e ci si vede ogni tanto.


... che lungimirante che sono stato a fare un conto cointestato nel quale facevamo solo un giroconto di X euro/mese a testa per le spese ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non mi domando come si fa ad accettarla una cosa così? Noi abbiamo un unico conto dove scendono due stipendi e tutto si fa da quel conto perché l’unico che c’è. Io non avrei mai potuto vivere con un uomo senza sapere i soldi che prende e soprattutto senza che ci si consultasse entrambi per qualunque spesa. Altrimenti ognuno vive a casa sua e ci si vede ogni tanto.


 idem


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> ... che lungimirante che sono stato a fare un conto cointestato nel quale facevamo solo un giroconto di X euro/mese a testa per le spese ...


Ma vedi... Va tutto bene, finché si lavora entrambi e non c'è disparità economica.Inizia ad andare meno bene se si fanno progetti. (come figli) che comportano una compressione finanziaria, in capo a uno dei due. Allora a quel punto sarebbe invece bene parlarne prima, e rivedere quel sistema nell'ottica del progetto comune. Che di li a finire per passare per  "la mantenuta" poco passa troppo spesso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> ... che lungimirante che sono stato a fare un conto cointestato nel quale facevamo solo un giroconto di X euro/mese a testa per le spese ...


ma non ti fidavi già al tempo?


----------



## insane (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non ti fidavi già al tempo?


Assolutamente no figurati, anzi quando ho scoperto il palco per un mese ho pensato anche a buttarmi sotto un treno.

Pero' fare sia la separazione dei beni che un conto cointestato mi e' sembrata la cosa piu' logica da fare.


----------



## Farabrutto (25 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> ... che lungimirante che sono stato a fare un conto cointestato nel quale facevamo solo un giroconto di X euro/mese a testa per le spese ...


Fatto anche io così. Un conto cointestato al quale ognuno dei due devolve in base alle proprie possibilità. Salvo poi rendersi conto che lei aveva altre entrate (sempre la solita suocera) e che quindi si trova oggi con un bel gruzzoletto da parte di cui non ero a conoscenza.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Fatto anche io così. Un conto cointestato al quale ognuno dei due devolve in base alle proprie possibilità. Salvo poi rendersi conto che lei aveva altre entrate (sempre la solita suocera) e che quindi si trova oggi con un bel gruzzoletto da parte di cui non ero a conoscenza.


Se per questo Mare vai tali pisci pigli. Mah che cazzo di famiglie, mi sembrano società commerciali.


----------



## Viky36 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Noi All'inizio sposati avevamo fatto un conto cointestato dove lui (perché io lavoravo ma gratis) metteva poco al mese che io potevo prelevare... più che altro penso lo abbia voluto fare per non far sapere i fatti nostri ai suoi. Anzi All'inizio parlava di fare bonifici da parte sua su quel conto... cosa mai avvenuta. Ci andava di persona (ecco perché penso che lo facesse per non far sapere ai suoi). Dopo di che ho cominciato a lavorare e subito ha voluto fare a metà. E il conto in comune ha deciso di chiuderlo! Guadagno meno della metà di quanto prende lui di sicuro . I suoi vizi non li conosco, perché alla fine non credo di conoscerlo proprio dati gli sviluppi. Io i miei soldi da parte li ho, Lui non sa quanto e non glielo dirò mai e poi mai. Meglio che pensi che sono povera. Mi dispiace ridurre tutto a una quantificazione in denaro ma con la sua famiglia purtroppo gira tutto intorno ai soldi. Per inciso il prete ci chiese una prima volta di pensare se volessimo fare separazione o comunione di beni. Non ne parlammo, ma La volta successiva fu il prete a suggerire separazione. La cosa mi puzzava alquanto. Poi tornati dal viaggio di nozze suocera mi confermò la cosa, dicendo che poi loro avevano fatto fare la separazione perché non si sa mai... Ma vaffa... Io non gli ho mai chiesto niente e niente gli chiederò, piuttosto crepo!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se per questo Mare vai tali pisci pigli. Mah che cazzo di famiglie, mi sembrano società commerciali.


:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (25 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se per questo Mare vai tali pisci pigli. Mah che cazzo di famiglie, mi sembrano società commerciali.


Lo sono a tutti gli effetti caro blaise.
Il matrimonio civile è un contratto, non c'entra niente con l'amore.
Eccezione fatta per i religiosi veri, che credono davvero però non al vestito o alla festa...


----------



## arula (25 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Cerco di rispondere a tutti...
> Non sa che sono stata un'amante (involontaria ci tengo a precisare )
> Ho pensato anche io al cambio di parrocchia... ma se lo aveste conosciuto ai tempi del fidanzamento tutto avreste pensato fuori che questo, ma giustamente non è detto..
> Anche secondo me ai fini di un eventuale futura separazione, trovarsi un amante non è una cosa che dovrei fare. Ma non lo farei comunque, io sono una persona molto fedele, non ho mai tradito i miei compagni...
> ...


il fatto che urli è una forma di difesa, chi attacca per primo attacca due volte
visto che si sente in colpa vive la tua ricerca di comunicare non per quella che è ma come accuse, leggasi tutto quello che dici dopo
sinceramente io sarei molto sincera come mio carattere
guarda che so e stai girando la frittata per cercare colpe in me del nostro fallimento
se vuoi veramente far qualcosa (sempre che tu lo desideri davvero) l'unica soluzione che vedo è una terapia di coppia altrimenti mi sentirò libera di dover prendere le mie decisioni da sola
o affronti con me o la questione può solo peggiorare.

non cadere nelle trappole del fingere relazioni o andare con altri, è come uno che beve sperando di dimenticare e invece il bere amplifica solo le emozioni negative. l'unico modo è essere estremamente autorevoli e se urla trattarlo per quello che è un bimbo frustrato: è inutile che urli pensando di far star zitta non me ma i tuoi pensieri che si sentono benissimo anche in silenzio, cerca di essere un adulto e padre quale sei e vediamo di risolvere. Mi desideri ancora? cosa provi per quest'altra persona? vuoi lasciarmi? vuoi provare a ricostruire?

io farei così ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo


----------



## Viky36 (25 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> il fatto che urli è una forma di difesa, chi attacca per primo attacca due volte
> visto che si sente in colpa vive la tua ricerca di comunicare non per quella che è ma come accuse, leggasi tutto quello che dici dopo
> sinceramente io sarei molto sincera come mio carattere
> guarda che so e stai girando la frittata per cercare colpe in me del nostro fallimento
> ...


Esatto , le sue urla più che altro sono una difesa personale e vogliono solo nascondere la verità. Fa sempre così quando si sente scoperto da me. C'è da dire che è un impulsivo e ha un carattere di mer... Non solo con me ma anche coi suoi. (A volte l ho sentito urlare con i suoi familiari, i quali abbassano la testa e stanno zitti). A che pro non si sa. Io invece no, quando fa così lo guardo. Cerco di parlare, di rispondere. Ma purtroppo lui non mi fa parlare  per niente. Lui sa che ho perfettamente ragione. E quindi poi lo vedo tornare come cane bastonato. Che tanto bastonato non è visto quello che combina poi. Farlo ingelosire con un altro no, e sai perché? Perché sento, come sentivo che aveva qualcosa che nascondeva, che non aspetta altro che un mio passo falso... e questa occasione mi dispiace per lui ma non gliela do . Perché già quando gli ho detto che non lo sopporto più, lui ha fatto una faccia di quelle come a dire "ho vinto"! No... Non lo faccio vincere anche stavolta, ma la cosa me la devo preparare per bene. Adesso non  ho più  fretta.  Intanto che cerco un altro lavoro e mia figlia che ha solo 3 mesi cresce un altro poco, approfitto di quello che mi darà. Ma se prima non uscivo di casa perché ero ad aspettarlo, adesso comincerò a svagarmi. Che non significa che mi trovo un altro. Anche se detto per inciso una sana scopata, come dicono qui, me la dovrei fare perché me la merito pure!


----------



## Lostris (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> idem


Ognuno il suo conto.
alcune cose le pago io, altre lui... ma non tengo conti di nessun genere. 

Nessuno rende conto a nessuno per quella che è la gestione del proprio denaro, ci occupiamo delle spese di famiglia e sulle nuove se sono cospicue ci si confronta.

non ho grande interesse e attenzione per le questioni di denaro, devo ammettere.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Esatto , le sue urla più che altro sono una difesa personale e vogliono solo nascondere la verità. Fa sempre così quando si sente scoperto da me. C'è da dire che è un impulsivo e ha un carattere di mer... Non solo con me ma anche coi suoi. (A volte l ho sentito urlare con i suoi familiari, i quali abbassano la testa e stanno zitti). A che pro non si sa. Io invece no, quando fa così lo guardo. Cerco di parlare, di rispondere. Ma purtroppo lui non mi fa parlare  per niente. Lui sa che ho perfettamente ragione. E quindi poi lo vedo tornare come cane bastonato. Che tanto bastonato non è visto quello che combina poi. Farlo ingelosire con un altro no, e sai perché? Perché sento, come sentivo che aveva qualcosa che nascondeva, che non aspetta altro che un mio passo falso... e questa occasione mi dispiace per lui ma non gliela do . Perché già quando gli ho detto che non lo sopporto più, lui ha fatto una faccia di quelle come a dire "ho vinto"! No... Non lo faccio vincere anche stavolta, ma la cosa me la devo preparare per bene. Adesso non  ho più  fretta.  Intanto che cerco un altro lavoro e mia figlia che ha solo 3 mesi cresce un altro poco, approfitto di quello che mi darà. Ma se prima non uscivo di casa perché ero ad aspettarlo, adesso comincerò a svagarmi. Che non significa che mi trovo un altro. Anche se detto per inciso una sana scopata, come dicono qui, me la dovrei fare perché me la merito pure!


Ma la bambina ha tre mesi?
Sicura di essere una donna e di non aver ribaltato il racconto con l’idea di raccogliere più consensi.
Un bambino di tre mesi assorbe moltissime energie e si certamente può permanere il desiderio sessuale del partner, non ne dubito, ma ci sono talmente cose a cui pensare che i giorni volano.
Anche il pensiero che siate andati fuori a cena tempo fa, quando la bambina aveva quanto, un mese o due, quando magari eri ancora in quarantena, e che volessi stare fuori è poco credibile. 
Cosi pure non è da neo madre proporre una separazione mentre allatta.
Se invece sei davvero una lei, sei davvero anomala.


----------



## Viky36 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la bambina ha tre mesi?
> Sicura di essere una donna e di non aver ribaltato il racconto con l’idea di raccogliere più consensi.
> Un bambino di tre mesi assorbe moltissime energie e si certamente può permanere il desiderio sessuale del partner, non ne dubito, ma ci sono talmente cose a cui pensare che i giorni volano.
> Anche il pensiero che siate andati fuori a cena tempo fa, quando la bambina aveva quanto, un mese o due, quando magari eri ancora in quarantena, e che volessi stare fuori è poco credibile.
> ...


Sono una donna... Che male C'è A voler uscire la sera? Io in quarantena non mi ci sono mai sentita e anzi, sono tornata a casa e nonostante i vari dolori che ho potuto avere che se tu sei donna e hai partorito conoscerai, mi sono data da fare subito, visto che tutti erano attorno alla bimba e la casa doveva andare avanti. Ho guidato con ancora i punti una settimana dopo... non mi sento strana, sono solo una che si organizza e non si sta con le mani in mano aspettando gli altri che le portino la spesa a casa. Sono e voglio essere indipendente. Che una allatta o meno non le può venire di volersi separare visto che il marito non la guarda da 1 anno? Ho passato quasi tutta la gravidanza piangendo perché lui se ne sbatteva e se ne andava urlando. Sono andata in ospedale da sola perché lui non sia mai, doveva lavorare...  posso capire che per un uomo possa essere difficile assistere la moglie durante il parto, ma lui quando sono cominciate le contrazioni prodromiche il giorno prima, nemmeno a chiedere come stavo e se avevo bisogno di qualcosa. Non voglio aggiungere altro. Pare mi debba anche giustificare. 
A me sinceramente i giorni non volano, soprattutto quando fuori è brutto tempo e non posso uscire con la bimba il pomeriggio, poi arriva la sera e lui torna a casa. Se tornasse a casa la persona che ho conosciuto prima di sposarlo, beh forse i giorni volerebbero perché lo aspetterei con ansia. Invece lui mi fa venire l'ansia. È ben diverso... poi liberi tutti di non credermi. Quello che vivo lo posso sapere solo io in fin dei conti


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la bambina ha tre mesi?
> Sicura di essere una donna e di non aver ribaltato il racconto con l’idea di raccogliere più consensi.
> Un bambino di tre mesi assorbe moltissime energie e si certamente può permanere il desiderio sessuale del partner, non ne dubito, ma ci sono talmente cose a cui pensare che i giorni volano.
> Anche il pensiero che siate andati fuori a cena tempo fa, quando la bambina aveva quanto, un mese o due, quando magari eri ancora in quarantena, e che volessi stare fuori è poco credibile.
> ...


Io non vedo perché non dovrebbe essere una lei. Passare una sera con il marito non è mica abbandonare la figlia 
Sarò anomale anche io. 
Ovvio che devi avere qualcuno di molto fidato che pensi a lei in quelle ore


----------



## Viky36 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Per la cronaca era la settimana scorsa di sabato sera e l ho lasciata coi nonni. Per un ora e mezza.  In genere la lascio a una delle nonne quando devo uscire a fare la spesa o andare dal parrucchiere. Sì vado dal parrucchiere e pure dall'estetista. Una che partorisce non è malata e non c'è niente di male a prendersi cura di sé... Ma tutto sta a come sei fatta. Io sono anomala, è vero... me lo dico anche io qualche volta


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Per la cronaca era la settimana scorsa di sabato sera e l ho lasciata coi nonni. Per un ora e mezza.  In genere la lascio a una delle nonne quando devo uscire a fare la spesa o andare dal parrucchiere. Sì vado dal parrucchiere e pure dall'estetista. Una che partorisce non è malata e non c'è niente di male a prendersi cura di sé... Ma tutto sta a come sei fatta. Io sono anomala, è vero... me lo dico anche io qualche volta


tranquilla, se sai di affidare la pulcina alle nonne, non c'è nulla di anomalo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Sono una donna... Che male C'è A voler uscire la sera? Io in quarantena non mi ci sono mai sentita e anzi, sono tornata a casa e nonostante i vari dolori che ho potuto avere che se tu sei donna e hai partorito conoscerai, mi sono data da fare subito, visto che tutti erano attorno alla bimba e la casa doveva andare avanti. Ho guidato con ancora i punti una settimana dopo... non mi sento strana, sono solo una che si organizza e non si sta con le mani in mano aspettando gli altri che le portino la spesa a casa. Sono e voglio essere indipendente. Che una allatta o meno non le può venire di volersi separare visto che il marito non la guarda da 1 anno? Ho passato quasi tutta la gravidanza piangendo perché lui se ne sbatteva e se ne andava urlando. Sono andata in ospedale da sola perché lui non sia mai, doveva lavorare...  posso capire che per un uomo possa essere difficile assistere la moglie durante il parto, ma lui quando sono cominciate le contrazioni prodromiche il giorno prima, nemmeno a chiedere come stavo e se avevo bisogno di qualcosa. Non voglio aggiungere altro. Pare mi debba anche giustificare.
> A me sinceramente i giorni non volano, soprattutto quando fuori è brutto tempo e non posso uscire con la bimba il pomeriggio, poi arriva la sera e lui torna a casa. Se tornasse a casa la persona che ho conosciuto prima di sposarlo, beh forse i giorni volerebbero perché lo aspetterei con ansia. Invece lui mi fa venire l'ansia. È ben diverso... poi liberi tutti di non credermi. Quello che vivo lo posso sapere solo io in fin dei conti


Vabbè ciao.
Sei un troll.
Non solo non sai assolutamente cos’è la quarantena quindi, uomo o donna, figli non ne hai. 
E, dopo ricerca online, hai scritto cose che non corrispondono a chi ha fatto questa esperienza.
Liberi tutti di crederti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Per la cronaca era la settimana scorsa di sabato sera e l ho lasciata coi nonni. Per un ora e mezza.  In genere la lascio a una delle nonne quando devo uscire a fare la spesa o andare dal parrucchiere. Sì vado dal parrucchiere e pure dall'estetista. Una che partorisce non è malata e non c'è niente di male a prendersi cura di sé... Ma tutto sta a come sei fatta. Io sono anomala, è vero... me lo dico anche io qualche volta


Non avevi detto che i tuoi non si fanno vedere?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ognuno il suo conto.
> alcune cose le pago io, altre lui... ma non tengo conti di nessun genere.
> 
> Nessuno rende conto a nessuno per quella che è la gestione del proprio denaro, ci occupiamo delle spese di famiglia e sulle nuove se sono cospicue ci si confronta.
> ...


 bollette ,spesa, retta scolastica. Io mi sentirei troppo legata


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ciao.
> Sei un troll.
> Non solo non sai assolutamente cos’è la quarantena quindi, uomo o donna, figli non ne hai.
> E, dopo ricerca online, hai scritto cose che non corrispondono a chi ha fatto questa esperienza.
> Liberi tutti di crederti.


Sarò pure un troll ( che non so cosa voglia dire di preciso), ma spiegami cosa sia la quarantena dopo il parto per te, perché io proprio non ci arrivo e nemmeno mi ci metto a googlarlo, ma sono curiosa!


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non avevi detto che i tuoi non si fanno vedere?


Ho scritto che i miei non si facevano vedere appena ci siamo sposati al contrario di mia suocera che era sempre in mezzo. Ma leggi bene per favore


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ciao.
> Sei un troll.
> Non solo non sai assolutamente cos’è la quarantena quindi, uomo o donna, figli non ne hai.
> E, dopo ricerca online, hai scritto cose che non corrispondono a chi ha fatto questa esperienza.
> Liberi tutti di crederti.


Bruni però mica tutte -parlando di mie coetanee - sanno cos'è la quarantena eh.. me ne sono accorta in più occasioni.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Bruni però mica tutte -parlando di mie coetanee - sanno cos'è la quarantena eh.. me ne sono accorta in più occasioni.


Liberi tutti.
Ci sono altri utenti. Io non sono indispensabile.


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Bruni però mica tutte -parlando di mie coetanee - sanno cos'è la quarantena eh.. me ne sono accorta in più occasioni.


Scusa ma davvero cosa è sta quarantena dopo il parto?


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Liberi tutti.
> Ci sono altri utenti. Io non sono indispensabile.


Ma che c'entra? 
Dico solo che quel parametro non credo, per mia esperienza diretta, sia molto indicativo per identificare un troll o meno.

l'ignoranza esiste.


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Scusa ma davvero cosa è sta quarantena dopo il parto?


È il periodo di quaranta giorni che segue il parto. Magari lo conosci come puerperio.

Detto terra terra, è il tempo che  serve alla madre per tornare a "regime" e per ingranare con il neonato.


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> È il periodo di quaranta giorni che segue il parto. Magari lo conosci come puerperio.
> 
> Detto terra terra, è il tempo che  serve alla madre per tornare a "regime" e per ingranare con il neonato.


Ok, grazie! Credo non si usi proprio più questa espressione, puerperio sì ma nemmeno come chissà cosa, ti dicono solo di andare a controllo dopo 1 mese mezzo/due.. ora dopo 3 giorni ti mandano a casa e sei tu da sola con il neonato. 
Ai corsi preparto lo si chiama ritorno a casa in tre e in grani subito. Almeno per me è stato così. 
Mi dispiace che pensiate male di me, ma davvero non sono un uomo 
Sono cotta... notte!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2017)

Che sia una donna non c"è da dubitarne. Il dubbio è che ci troviamo di fronte ad un'altra rimasta bambina nel cervello.
Il marito la trascura da 12 mesi... la figlia ha 3 mesi... per cui la trascura da subito dopo l'inizio della gravidanza. Il che può rientrare nel range della normalità.
Ma direte voi, non la trascura solo sessualmente, anche spiritualmente. Beh, se ti trovi vicino una che comincia a fare i capricci perché, col pancione, non si fa più sesso tre volte al giorno o perché è entrata la suocera per la seconda volta, magari a chiedete come sta, capirete che minimo minimo entra in una fase di rifiuto e difesa.
Sinceramente, dal racconto, pensavo che sta figlia avesse due anni. Scoprire che ha due mesi spiega molto. Bisognerebbe sempre sentire le due campane.


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ok, grazie! Credo non si usi proprio più questa espressione, puerperio sì ma nemmeno come chissà cosa, ti dicono solo di andare a controllo dopo 1 mese mezzo/due.. ora dopo 3 giorni ti mandano a casa e sei tu da sola con il neonato.
> Ai corsi preparto lo si chiama ritorno a casa in tre e in grani subito. Almeno per me è stato così.
> Mi dispiace che pensiate male di me, ma davvero non sono un uomo
> Sono cotta... notte!


No :rotfl::rotfl:non hai capito.
Durante la quarantena non rimani in ospedale eh, e questa cosa non è che sia cambiata nel tempo.. forse trent'anni fa il ricovero durava uno-due giorni in più, ma tutto qui.

Indipendentemente da quanto una può sentirsi bene, dopo il parto fisiologicamente c'è un tempo che è necessario al corpo per ritrovare il suo assetto normale, intendo pre-gravidanza.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Proprio vero... io lo dico, *ma in questo momento non sarei proprio capace di tradirlo, nemmeno per ripicca. *
> Provo rabbia, tanta, ma allo stesso tempo *lo desidero ancora* *e ancora*...:facepalm:


Ma tua figlia ha davvero due/tre mesi?
No, dai, ma come state messi????
Sono queste le cose a cui pensate di più?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tua figlia ha davvero due/tre mesi?
> No, dai, ma come state messi????
> Sono queste le cose a cui pensate di più?


Ma cosa c’entra la figlia con il desiderio per il marito?


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra la figlia con il desiderio per il marito?


Più che altro cosa c'entra l'accenno al tradimento da parte di lei con il suo desiderio per il marito.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti... sono nuovissima del forum, ho letto qualche vostra discussione da cui ho tratto molti spunti di riflessione sulla mia situazione. Ho 36 anni, sposata da due è da pochissimo madre di una splendida bimba.
> Prima del matrimonio, con mio marito c'era parecchia intesa sessuale, non mancava un giorno che mi desiderasse, nemmeno uno e i rapporti andavano anche oltre uno al giorno.
> *Dopo il matrimonio e intendo la settimana dopo, si sono ridotti a massimo 4 al mese per finire completatamente un anno fa subito dopo essere rimasta incinta (mio marito non aveva preso bene nemmeno la gravidanza visto che non si spiegava come era potuto accadere). *
> Non sono ingrassata per niente e i pochi kg presi lì ho persi tutti e anche di più, quindi non è un fatto di cambiamento fisico. Ultimamente sto cercando anche di prendermi più cura vestendo in un certo modo che a lui piaceva molto , mi trovava molto sexy. Non sono brutta, e non lo dico io.
> ...


Il problema vero è quello che ho sottolineato.


----------



## ologramma (26 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> No :rotfl::rotfl:non hai capito.
> Durante la quarantena non rimani in ospedale eh, e questa cosa non è che sia cambiata nel tempo.. forse trent'anni fa il ricovero durava uno-due giorni in più, ma tutto qui.
> 
> Indipendentemente da quanto una può sentirsi bene, dopo il parto fisiologicamente c'è un tempo che è necessario al corpo per ritrovare il suo assetto normale, intendo pre-gravidanza.


sei elegante nello specificare  ma diglielo in parole povere  si riprende a fare l'amore dopo la quarantena  cosi che l'assetto normale , come dici tu  , si  é stabilizzata  ,anzi a me  consigliarono una crema per lubrificare meglio a che pro  dopo.........


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

*Sinceramente*

... Nemmeno io sapevo della quarantena. Se dobbiamo andare sul "tecnico" mi dissero di attendere la fine delle  "lachiazioni". Poi ognuna e' un mondo a se'. A me il ciclo ad esempio tornò prestissimo  (davvero tempo record) malgrado allattassi al seno in via esclusiva.

Nei primi mesi io avevo sempre il cucciolo attaccato, però fu anche una mia scelta. Alcune amiche (tra quelle che hanno allattato al seno) lo facevano con il metodo più tradizionale, a orario, ogni tre ore. Altre usavano il biberon e il tiralatte.

La mia fu la scelta più impegnativa, però vabbè... Un paio d'ore, se si hanno i nonni a disposizione, ce le si può anche ritagliare, secondo me.


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tua figlia ha davvero due/tre mesi?
> No, dai, ma come state messi????
> Sono queste le cose a cui pensate di più?


Più o meno 3... scusa ma non voglio nemmeno specificare che non so chi cavolo mi sta leggendo...
Al tradimento come ho detto non ci penso, ma l'ho specificato perché qualcuno mi ha suggerito di farlo, ma no grazie. Se L'ho detto era per fare una battuta, che visto che nella coppia sembro io l'uomo che si vuol buttare sempre addosso, e visto che lui si è trovato un'altra  per essere onesti l'amante avrei dovuto trovarlo io. È sempre stanco o gli fa male la testa o non si sente bene oppure se ne esce con frasi tipo "non mi sembra il caso" per finire ultimamente con "pensi solo a quello"... Non è che mi butto addosso a lui ogni giorno, ma in una settimana può capitare 1o 2 volte. Io non ho il pallino del sesso, ma ora come ora dopo un anno che ho comunque un uomo a fianco e nemmeno mi posso godere i piaceri della vita perché a lui non va nemmeno mi sembra giusto e per rispondere anche agli altri, sì dopo un mese e mezzo che si torna alla normalità e le perdite finiscono perché no? Nessuno vieta di farlo anche in gravidanza.
 [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] anche io faccio allattamento a richiesta, ma dopo 3 mesi un paio di ore so di poterle prendere, ora comincia ad avere i suoi ritmi e più o meno so quanto posso rimanere fuori. Che poi più di un'ora e mezzo non resisto a stare lontata da lei è un altro discorso ma più che normale. 
Il problema comunque c'era prima e si è intensificato con la gravidanza. Che dirvi... a me oggi a leggervi viene da sorridere perché purtroppo è una situazione paradossale e sembra che me la sia inventata, davvero sembra che l'uomo sia io...ma vi vorrei far vedere la sua faccia anche solo quando cerco di dargli un bacio.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> ma vi vorrei far vedere la sua faccia anche solo quando cerco di dargli un bacio.


Ma da uno che non aveva preso bene la gravidanza, come scrivi tu, cosa ci si può aspettare?
E che probabilmente ha un'amante quando tu sei lì a crescere suo figlio che ha appena tre mesi?
Sinceramente io di tuo marito penso tutto il male possibile.
Altro che aver voglia di saltargli addosso (se fossi donna...)


----------



## iosolo (26 Ottobre 2017)

Diciamo che dopo due/tre mesi una sorta di instabilità c'è. 
Anche per la donna. 

Io sono un altra anomala ma il bambino a tre mesi prende tante di quelle energie che davvero si fa fatica non tanto a capire le pulsioni di lei ma che queste abbiano avuto tempo di maturare. 
Maturare è vedere un disagio, capire di che tipo è il disagio, capire il disagio e trarre le dovute conclusioni. 
Che conclusioni vuoi trarre in questo breve periodo. 

Se non è un troll secondo me non ce la sta raccontando tutta. 
E una sessualità diversa dopo i figli ci sta. Ci sta prima della gravidanza e dopo la gravidanza. 

La quarantena da come la conosco io non è per la donna ma per il bambino che nei primissimi mesi di vita deve essere in qualche modo tutelato per evitare il pericolo di malattie. 
Diciamo che è ormai superato in qualche modo ma un po' di cautela è sempre necessaria.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma da uno che non aveva preso bene la gravidanza, come scrivi tu, cosa ci si può aspettare?
> E che probabilmente ha un'amante quando tu sei lì a crescere suo figlio che ha appena tre mesi?
> Sinceramente io di tuo marito penso tutto il male possibile.
> Altro che aver voglia di saltargli addosso (se fossi donna...)


Sai cosa? Io invece in certe cose mi ritrovo. Cioè: non avevo desiderio di saltargli addosso, ma avevo il desiderio di vicinanza. Malgrado già le cose fossero peggiorate con la gravidanza. Mi ero insomma un po' illusa che con la nascita del figlio la situazione migliorasse. E quindi lo cercavo, anche per bisogno. A differenza del caso di viki, però, il bimbo era stato fortemente voluto da lui.

Invece la situazione peggiorò. Ricordo bene che non perdeva occasione per criticarmi per ogni inezia e... Proprio per il fatto di avere un bimbo piccolo non mi era neppure possibile evadere.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sai cosa? *Io invece in certe cose mi ritrovo*. Cioè: non avevo desiderio di saltargli addosso, ma avevo il *desiderio di vicinanza*. Malgrado già le cose fossero peggiorate con la gravidanza. Mi ero insomma un po' illusa che con la nascita del figlio la situazione migliorasse. E quindi lo cercavo, anche per bisogno. A differenza del caso di viki, però, il bimbo era stato fortemente voluto da lui.
> 
> Invece la situazione peggiorò. Ricordo bene che non perdeva occasione per criticarmi per ogni inezia e... Proprio per il fatto di avere un bimbo piccolo non mi era neppure possibile evadere.


Questo è comprensibile.
Ma l'atteggiamento di lui indispone.


----------



## iosolo (26 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sai cosa? Io invece in certe cose mi ritrovo. Cioè: non avevo desiderio di saltargli addosso, ma avevo il desiderio di vicinanza. Malgrado già le cose fossero peggiorate con la gravidanza. Mi ero insomma un po' illusa che con la nascita del figlio la situazione migliorasse. E quindi lo cercavo, anche per bisogno. A differenza del caso di viki, però, il bimbo era stato fortemente voluto da lui.
> 
> Invece la situazione peggiorò. Ricordo bene che non perdeva occasione per criticarmi per ogni inezia e... Proprio per il fatto di avere un bimbo piccolo non mi era neppure possibile evadere.


Però hai maturato una tua coscienza nel tempo, giusto?! Quanto?! 
Qui non gli si dice che non abbia le ragioni ma che non abbia avuto modo di confutarle, e al marito è toccato un muro difficile da abbattere.

La situazione era difficile anche prima, ma un figlio si fa, si fa perchè tutte e due lo vogliono?! ma lo vogliono, vogliono? E perchè lui si chiede com'è accaduto? 
Se vuoi un figlio di solito i rapporti sono un pochino più intensi che qualche volta quando capita. 
O è uno sciocco o c'è altro. C'è che voleva accontentarla ma in realtà tutta questa voglia di avere un figlio non c'era?! 

In gravidanza molti uomini, non tutti ovvio, non toccano la propria compagna per paura o per una diminuizione della libido non ne vedo una "colpa". 

Quindi non so, qualcosa sfugge in questo racconto.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è comprensibile.
> Ma l'atteggiamento di lui indispone.



Sentivo stridere da tutte le parti, mi sembrava di essere sempre sotto esame pure con lui. Che arrivava a casa, controllava, e criticava. La culla mettila li, ora lascialo piangere, perché non gli hai messo il maglioncino della nonna. Tutto era ok per farne seguire una qualche scenata, o lavaggio del cervello. Fin da subito.


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sai cosa? Io invece in certe cose mi ritrovo. Cioè: non avevo desiderio di saltargli addosso, ma avevo il desiderio di vicinanza. Malgrado già le cose fossero peggiorate con la gravidanza. Mi ero insomma un po' illusa che con la nascita del figlio la situazione migliorasse. E quindi lo cercavo, anche per bisogno. A differenza del caso di viki, però, il bimbo era stato fortemente voluto da lui.
> 
> Invece la situazione peggiorò. Ricordo bene che non perdeva occasione per criticarmi per ogni inezia e... Proprio per il fatto di avere un bimbo piccolo non mi era neppure possibile evadere.


Proprio così, non è nemmeno desiderio del sesso in sé per sé ma proprio bisogno di lui, anche solo di un abbraccio a volte che non arriva da parte sua. Una donna vorrebbe solo sentirsi amata e protetta in qualche modo. È un bisogno normale...

Indispone, certo, quello che provo è talmente non decifrabile in certi momenti. Anche prima della gravidanza ero sempre io a cercare lui. Cioè davvero una settimana e di convivenza e lui cambia completamente, non è possibile... È assurdo!!! Io mi chiedo dove sia finito quell' uomo... Ma è cambiato non solo come approccio uomo-donna in camera da letto, ma anche nelle piccole cose...prima di sposarci si usciva il sabato sera, la domenica si andava sempre da qualche parte anche al mare... matrimonio=fine do tutto ciò . Non l'ho raccontata tutta, ma non posso nemmeno scendere nei particolari e dirvi che molto di quello che è cambiato è dovuto anche a quello che gli hanno detto i suoi familiari. Una volta ad esempio se ne è uscito dicendo che gli avevano detto che mi trattava troppo bene. Ero allibita. Troppo bene rispetto a cosa???
Io ne sono ancora innamorata, altrimenti lo avrei già lasciato di sicuro.


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Però hai maturato una tua coscienza nel tempo, giusto?! Quanto?!
> Qui non gli si dice che non abbia le ragioni ma che non abbia avuto modo di confutarle, e al marito è toccato un muro difficile da abbattere.
> 
> La situazione era difficile anche prima, ma un figlio si fa, si fa perchè tutte e due lo vogliono?! ma lo vogliono, vogliono? E perchè lui si chiede com'è accaduto?
> ...


Si chiede come è accaduto visto che quel mese lo avevamo fatto solo 3 volte. Ma se non lo voleva voleva, sapeva quello che doveva fare...


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Diciamo che dopo due/tre mesi una sorta di instabilità c'è.
> Anche per la donna.
> 
> Io sono un altra anomala ma il bambino a tre mesi prende tante di quelle energie che davvero si fa fatica non tanto a capire le pulsioni di lei ma che queste abbiano avuto tempo di maturare.
> ...


 intanto capita anche abbastanza spesso che i mariti sia durante la gravidanza che dopo il parto non provino attrazione per la moglie. Questo perchè la vedono e percepiscono madre, attraverso il cambiamento fisico che ha subito.
Aggiungiamo che la neo mamma non ha proprio il pensiero di fare sesso, tra dolori e bimbo da gestire, le sue forze e la sua mente sono bloccate in questa nuova relatà che deve imparare a gestire.

Mentre per il marito di Vicky, mi sembra di capire che abbia una repulsione da tempo verso la moglie. Forse non è più interresato a lei se non per l'impegno del vincolo famigliare


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Proprio così, non è nemmeno desiderio del sesso in sé per sé ma proprio bisogno di lui, anche solo di un abbraccio a volte che non arriva da parte sua. Una donna vorrebbe solo sentirsi amata e protetta in qualche modo. È un bisogno normale...Indispone, certo, quello che provo è talmente non decifrabile in certi momenti. Anche prima della gravidanza ero sempre io a cercare lui. Cioè davvero una settimana e di convivenza e lui cambia completamente, non è possibile... È assurdo!!! Io mi chiedo dove sia finito quell' uomo... Ma è cambiato non solo come approccio uomo-donna in camera da letto, ma anche nelle piccole cose...prima di sposarci si usciva il sabato sera, la domenica si andava sempre da qualche parte anche al mare... matrimonio=fine do tutto ciò . Non l'ho raccontata tutta, ma non posso nemmeno scendere nei particolari e dirvi che molto di quello che è cambiato è dovuto anche a quello che gli hanno detto i suoi familiari. Una volta ad esempio se ne è uscito dicendo che gli avevano detto che mi trattava troppo bene. Ero allibita. Troppo bene rispetto a cosa???Io ne sono ancora innamorata, altrimenti lo avrei già lasciato di sicuro.


Vorrei capire un'altra cosa.Tu hai detto che, almeno per la bimba, e' presente e premuroso.Come lo dimostra?


----------



## iosolo (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Si chiede come è accaduto visto che quel mese lo avevamo fatto solo 3 volte. Ma se non lo voleva voleva, sapeva quello che doveva fare...


Però sono queste le domande su cui cominciare a riflettere. 
Il forum non è che uno specchio, io ti dico cosa mi stona e se tu nel tuo vissuto che arrivi a prendere quello che secondo te ha un senso. 

I familiari danno solo voce a qualcosa che lui già crede e dicendo lo hanno detto i miei è qualcosa che avvalora la sua tesi. 
Però questi sono tutti problemi che non riguardano la sfera sessuale, ma che probabilmente la condizionano, quindi è da capire qual'è il motore scatenante. 

Almeno io farei così.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto capita anche abbastanza spesso che i mariti sia durante la gravidanza che dopo il parto non provino attrazione per la moglie. Questo perchè la vedono e percepiscono madre, attraverso il cambiamento fisico che ha subito.
> Aggiungiamo che la neo mamma non ha proprio il pensiero di fare sesso, tra dolori e bimbo da gestire, le sue forze e la sua mente sono bloccate in questa nuova relatà che deve imparare a gestire.
> 
> Mentre per il marito di Vicky, mi sembra di capire che abbia una repulsione da tempo verso la moglie. Forse non è più interresato a lei se non per l'impegno del vincolo famigliare


Diciamo che il tipo si merita una cassetta di lumache


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vorrei capire un'altra cosa.Tu hai detto che, almeno per la bimba, e' presente e premuroso.Come lo dimostra?


Quando c'è ci gioca, per quel poco che si può con un neonato.. le fa il bagnetto la sera mentre io magari mi faccio una doccia... se la coccola insomma. Ma di certo non esce a comprare i pannolini o mi aiuta a stendere una lavatrice... devo vedermela io in tutto in quelle ore di aria che prendo.
Ma visto che lavora sempre (Almeno questo è quello che credo), lo apprezzo anche solo per quel poco che fa. 
La domenica invece esce... dice di andare a lavorare, poi che ne so che fa in realtà


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto capita anche abbastanza spesso che i mariti sia durante la gravidanza che dopo il parto non provino attrazione per la moglie.


Diciamo che dipende anche da come la moglie tratta il suo stato di gravidanza.

Se dimostra di temere "danni" al feto anche in modo esageratoo, è chiaro che non incoraggia


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Però sono queste le domande su cui cominciare a riflettere.
> Il forum non è che uno specchio, io ti dico cosa mi stona e se tu nel tuo vissuto che arrivi a prendere quello che secondo te ha un senso.
> 
> I familiari danno solo voce a qualcosa che lui già crede e dicendo lo hanno detto i miei è qualcosa che avvalora la sua tesi.
> ...


Ho scritto proprio per questo. Perché vorrei capire e andare al di là di quello che penso solo io. Siete imparziali, se parlo con i miei amici magari danno ragione solo a me è io non voglio avere ragione


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Diciamo che il tipo si merita una cassetta di lumache


 forse è già bavoso di suo


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ho scritto proprio per questo. Perché vorrei capire e andare al di là di quello che penso solo io. Siete imparziali, se parlo con i miei amici magari danno ragione solo a me è io non voglio avere ragione


Rivolgiti ad un professionista che raccolga prove e trai le conclusioni. Come fai a continuare a vivere in tale situazione boh?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che dipende anche da come la moglie tratta il suo stato di gravidanza.
> 
> Se dimostra di temere "danni" al feto anche in modo esageratoo, è chiaro che non incoraggia


 sicuramente ogni donna ha le sue paturnie. Magari non danni ma disagio.


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che dipende anche da come la moglie tratta il suo stato di gravidanza.
> 
> Se dimostra di temere "danni" al feto anche in modo esageratoo, è chiaro che non incoraggia


Questo non l'ho mai fatto... diciamo che era lui che temeva danni? 
Il problema era già da prima ripeto... con la gravidanza siamo arrivati all'apice. Io la vedo più come una scusa per non fare proprio più niente. Non voleva nemmeno che lo toccassi. Come se fosse lui incinto non io


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Rivolgiti ad un professionista che raccolga prove e trai le conclusioni. Come fai a continuare a vivere in tale situazione boh?


Credo che il passo sia questo... parlare con qualcuno che magari possa aiutare a sbloccare la situazione sempre che ci sia qualcosa che lo blocca.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sicuramente ogni donna ha le sue paturnie. Magari non danni ma disagio.


Se poi hai avuto un precedente aborto spontaneo, come nella mia coppia.. non ne parliamo.. 

L'insalata immersa per ore nella amuchina ogni tanto mi compare ancora nei sogni più brutti.. :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Credo che il passo sia questo... parlare con qualcuno che magari possa aiutare a sbloccare la situazione sempre che ci sia qualcosa che lo blocca.


Mi riferivo ad una agenzia investigativa, se tutto ok allora ad un terapeuta.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Questo non l'ho mai fatto... diciamo che era lui che temeva danni?
> Il problema era già da prima ripeto... con la gravidanza siamo arrivati all'apice. Io la vedo più come una scusa per non fare proprio più niente. Non voleva nemmeno che lo toccassi. Come se fosse lui incinto non io


La tua situazione è diversa.

È lui che ti rifiuta.

Mi chiedo come vive le relazioni comuni con altri uomini una donna che in casa è palesemente rifiutata a livello fisico.

La domanda è indelicata, e puoi non rispondere


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se poi hai avuto un precedente aborto spontaneo, come nella mia coppia.. non ne parliamo..
> 
> L'insalata immersa per ore nella amuchina ogni tanto mi compare ancora nei sogni più brutti.. :carneval:


va beh dai, ci sta.....poi alcuni medici fanno puro terrorismo


----------



## iosolo (26 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che dipende anche da come la moglie tratta il suo stato di gravidanza.
> 
> Se dimostra di temere "danni" al feto anche in modo esageratoo, è chiaro che non incoraggia


La gravidanza è un momento particolare per tutti e due. 

Se anche uno solo dei due ha dei timori (e non solo la donna). 

Non è simpatico il tuo "in modo esagerato", e secondo me anche troppo parziale


----------



## iosolo (26 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se poi hai avuto un precedente aborto spontaneo, come nella mia coppia.. non ne parliamo..
> 
> L'insalata immersa per ore nella amuchina ogni tanto mi compare ancora nei sogni più brutti.. :carneval:


L'aborto non è una passeggiata e come altre mille stupidate di noi donne ci consideriamo sempre un po' in colpa. 

Spero che non sarai stato così indelicato anche con lei


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> va beh dai, ci sta.....poi alcuni medici fanno puro terrorismo


Non me ne parlare.

In queste ore a mia moglie è stato prescritto un dosaggio di un nuovo farmaco da uno specialista.

È andata dal medico della mutua x la prescrizione, e gli ha detto: questo dosaggio? Ma scherziamo! Ne ha già ammazzati troppi, lei faccia la metà!

Risultato?

Altro specialista e altro consulto (e altri soldi)

Ovviamente darà un dosaggio ancora diverso dai primi due

E vai con la giostra..


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Nessun aborto per fortuna... 

Ok mi rivolgo a un'agenzia che magari mi conferma un suo eventuale tradimento che tra l'altro digerisco pure. E poi che faccio? Glielo sbatto in faccia? Già gli ho detto che so che mi tradisce. Sa che lo so, lui nega fino a che campa. Sarò strana forte mi rendo conto, ma a me del tradimento in sé non mi frega... ora come ora da un lato vorrei salvare tutto perché c'è sempre la speranza di un ritorno alla normalità (del prematrimonio), dall'altro vorrei saltare fuori e andarmene. È difficile davvero... con un figlio è ancora più difficile.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La gravidanza è un momento particolare per tutti e due.
> 
> Se anche uno solo dei due ha dei timori (e non solo la donna).
> 
> Non è simpatico il tuo "in modo esagerato", e secondo me anche troppo parziale


Non è simpatico ma è vero..

In un ristorante con vista sullo stretto di Messina, ho visto rispedire un pesce al forno meraviglioso, Perché c'era stata data una spolveratina minuscola di prezzemolo crudo prima di servirlo.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> L'aborto non è una passeggiata e come altre mille stupidate di noi donne ci consideriamo sempre un po' in colpa.
> 
> Spero che non sarai stato così indelicato anche con lei


Ho mangiato tutta l'insalata x 9 mesi n religioso silenzio

Ho anche detto spesso che era quasi più buona di quella senza amuchina.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Nessun aborto per fortuna...
> 
> Ok mi rivolgo a un'agenzia che magari mi conferma un suo eventuale tradimento che tra l'altro digerisco pure. E poi che faccio? Glielo sbatto in faccia? Già gli ho detto che so che mi tradisce. Sa che lo so, lui nega fino a che campa. Sarò strana forte mi rendo conto, ma a me del tradimento in sé non mi frega... ora come ora da un lato vorrei salvare tutto perché c'è sempre la speranza di un ritorno alla normalità (del prematrimonio), dall'altro vorrei saltare fuori e andarmene. È difficile davvero... con un figlio è ancora più difficile.


Beh, allora “tienat’ll’ caro caro”.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Nessun aborto per fortuna...
> 
> Ok mi rivolgo a un'agenzia che magari mi conferma un suo eventuale tradimento che tra l'altro digerisco pure. E poi che faccio? Glielo sbatto in faccia? Già gli ho detto che so che mi tradisce. Sa che lo so, lui nega fino a che campa. Sarò strana forte mi rendo conto, ma a me del tradimento in sé non mi frega... ora come ora da un lato vorrei salvare tutto perché c'è sempre la speranza di un ritorno alla normalità (del prematrimonio), dall'altro vorrei saltare fuori e andarmene. È difficile davvero... con un figlio è ancora più difficile.


Mettilo alle strette. 

Temo che lui potrebbe volere un matrimonio di facciata. 

Alla fine sarai tu a decidere, ma sarebbe importante farlo parlare. Definire la situazione a chiare parole, anche perchè a fatti siete due separati in casa.

Chiedi chiarimenti, e specificare che vorresti sapere se un domani anche tu possa avere degli "svaghi" fuori casa con discrezione per non intaccare l'immagine di famiglia felice.
Provare a scuoterlo con un'ipotetica tua relazione.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mettilo alle strette.
> 
> Temo che lui potrebbe volere un matrimonio di facciata.
> 
> ...


Si scontra contro un muro di gomma, deve passare ai fatti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si scontra contro un muro di gomma, deve passare ai fatti.


intanto dirgli che lei pensa di sostituirlo è un fatto.


----------



## iosolo (26 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è simpatico ma è vero..
> 
> In un ristorante con vista sullo stretto di Messina, ho visto rispedire un pesce al forno meraviglioso, Perché c'era stata data una spolveratina minuscola di prezzemolo crudo prima di servirlo.


 per fortuna ero immune alla toxoplasmosi 

quindi mi sono concessa tutti i panini al prosciutto del mondo


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mettilo alle strette. Temo che lui potrebbe volere un matrimonio di facciata. Alla fine sarai tu a decidere, ma sarebbe importante farlo parlare. Definire la situazione a chiare parole, anche perchè a fatti siete due separati in casa.Chiedi chiarimenti, e specificare che vorresti sapere se un domani anche tu possa avere degli "svaghi" fuori casa con discrezione per non intaccare l'immagine di famiglia felice.Provare a scuoterlo con un'ipotetica tua relazione.


Ma perché deve barattare la sua fedeltà???Tra l'altro.... Vincerebbe soltanto l'ennesima dichiarazione che è lei ad essere intabile.Io fossi in lei ora me ne starei zitta, raccoglierei prove PRODUCIBILI anche in una eventuale separazione, che mi guarderei bene di fare vedere anche a lui. E le terrei in saccoccia. Dopo, parlerei a lui, FATTI ALLA MANO. Intanto che c'è, prima che spariscano prove (e soprattutto se lui non fa il dipendente e/o può avere altre entrate) farei una bella indagine sui suoi redditi. Prima appunto che le prove vengano fatte sparire.Intanto aspetterei ancora qualche mese  (la bimba e' piccola) e mi cercherei un lavoro. Che stare nella bufera mentre ancora si allatta non è il massimo.Dopo farei scattare il bubbone. Verificando le soluzioni. Se mi dovessi separare, poi, non darei per scontato di andarmene da casa. Anche se la casa e' dei suoceri, e anche se ho una alternativa. Chiaro che non mi piacerebbe stare alla finestra con la suocera. Ma anche il diritto alla assegnazione a quel punto si baratta.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto dirgli che lei pensa di sostituirlo è un fatto.


D’accordissimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma perché deve barattare la sua fedeltà???Tra l'altro.... Vincerebbe soltanto l'ennesima dichiarazione che è lei ad essere intabile.Io fossi in lei ora me ne starei zitta, raccoglierei prove PRODUCIBILI anche in una eventuale separazione, che mi guarderei bene di fare vedere anche a lui. E le terrei in saccoccia. Dopo, parlerei a lui, FATTI ALLA MANO. Intanto che c'è, prima che spariscano prove (e soprattutto se lui non fa il dipendente e/o può avere altre entrate) farei una bella indagine sui suoi redditi. Prima appunto che le prove vengano fatte sparire.Intanto aspetterei ancora qualche mese  (la bimba e' piccola) e mi cercherei un lavoro. Che stare nella bufera mentre ancora si allatta non è il massimo.Dopo farei scattare il bubbone. Verificando le soluzioni. Se mi dovessi separare, poi, non darei per scontato di andarmene da casa. Anche se la casa e' dei suoceri, e anche se ho una alternativa. Chiaro che non mi piacerebbe stare alla finestra con la suocera. Ma anche il diritto alla assegnazione a quel punto si baratta.


a certo questo sarebbe il top. Per l'eventualità di far saltare il banco.
Io mi riferivo più al suo tentativo di voler ricostruire.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a certo questo sarebbe il top. Per l'eventualità di far saltare il banco.
> Io mi riferivo più al suo tentativo di voler ricostruire.


Secondo quello che ho capito lei non vuole far saltare il banco, troppo remissiva, e non credo per problemi di cuore, ma per più realistici problemi logistici ed economici.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a certo questo sarebbe il top. Per l'eventualità di far saltare il banco.Io mi riferivo più al suo tentativo di voler ricostruire.


Ma non solo per fare saltare il banco.Certe cose e' bene saperle comunque eh. Tipo se lui ti mette le corna, quanto guadagna etc. Etc.Così come, anche se dovesse continuare il matrimonio, con uno così (e coi presupposti anche economici tra i due) non starei a casa. Se non il tempo necessario per vedere crescere abbastanza mia figlia da potermi anche permettere di lavorare.Perché temo abbia innanzitutto bisogno di pianificare la sua, di vita, prima di pensare a una separazione. Chiaro: nel frattempo non le e' certo precluso nulla in punto ricostruzione. Mica gli altri aspetti la precludono. Però penserei anche a me stessa, e proprio anche per tutelare la bimba.


----------



## arula (26 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se ha un’altra, sarà incinta.


l'ho pensato anche io


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non solo per fare saltare il banco.Certe cose e' bene saperle comunque eh. Tipo se lui ti mette le corna, quanto guadagna etc. Etc.Così come, anche se dovesse continuare il matrimonio, con uno così (e coi presupposti anche economici tra i due) non starei a casa. Se non il tempo necessario per vedere crescere abbastanza mia figlia da potermi anche permettere di lavorare.Perché temo abbia innanzitutto bisogno di pianificare la sua, di vita, prima di pensare a una separazione. Chiaro: nel frattempo non le e' certo precluso nulla in punto ricostruzione. Mica gli altri aspetti la precludono. Però penserei anche a me stessa, e proprio anche per tutelare la bimba.


essere così razionali non è semplice, sopratutto all'inizio.
Forse ora, leggendo nel forum potrebbe iniziare a prendere qualche spunto. Tanto per non farsi fregare.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Se non indaga è impossibile capire cosa frulla in testa al marito.
Una volta che si conosce l'avversario si può combattere.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è simpatico ma è vero..
> 
> In un ristorante con vista sullo stretto di Messina, ho visto rispedire un pesce al forno meraviglioso, *Perché c'era stata data una spolveratina minuscola di prezzemolo crudo prima di servirlo*.


Ecco io penso ai mariti di ste donne


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> essere così razionali non è semplice, sopratutto all'inizio.
> Forse ora, leggendo nel forum potrebbe iniziare a prendere qualche spunto. Tanto per non farsi fregare.


Eh. Ma se non inizia ad essere razionale e a ragionare coi fatti non se ne esce più. Neppure a voler rimettere il matrimonio sui binari. E' un percorso lungo e difficile, ad esempio per il lavoro. Ora la priorità è la bimba. Ma intanto si deve muovere, per come può e per quello che può. Piccoli passi. Poi vedrà come metterli a frutto. Ora come ora, chiusa in una casa e di fatto non considerata dal marito, e' in una posizione troppo debole. Vedi che coi fatti alla mano anche il marito magari capisce.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io penso ai mariti di ste donne


Ah.. sono uomini affascinanti.. 
Sprezzanti Delle difficoltà della vita..
Irriverenti davanti al dolore...

E soprattutto che non devono chiedere mai (che il prezzemolo venga messo in forno in cottura insieme al pesce  )


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La tua situazione è diversa.
> 
> È lui che ti rifiuta.
> 
> ...


Che intendi? Se intendi come mi relaziono agli altri nel quotidiano che siano uomini o donne (amici) penso di essere una persona normale, non evito nessuno. Di sicuro con un sorriso in meno ultimamente. Non ero così prima . Sono sempre stata simpatica e solare. Ora qualcosa si sta spegnendo nonostante la gioia immensa di una figlia. Forse è lei che mi trattiene.

Quando ho letto i messaggi di mio marito con l'altra ero contenta... finalmente avevo qualcosa con cui poter combattere. Ma poi riflettendoci non avevo nulla... e nemmeno vado a dirgli apertamente che leggo il suo cellulare. Perché? Boh.. Non lo so spiegare. Sono remissiva di sicuro in relazione al fatto che credevo in questa unione. Una scappatella con un'altra la perdono... È un uomo coi suoi bisogni. Quello che non sopporto, ma per niente è il suo rifiuto costante. Forse sarebbe più normale per una donna rifiutare un uomo? 

 [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] lui fa un prelievo al mese sicuramente per dimostrare un domani che erano solo quelli con i quali si campa . Poi gli altri prelievi che fa non so dove li faccia.

Più di una volta è stata fatta la battuta su altre separazioni in cui a lei veniva lasciata la casa. Lui commenta sempre col dire "povero fesso, mai acquistare casa da sposati che poi gliela devi lasciare"
E aggiungo che prima del matrimonio c'era una volontà di costruire un altro nido. Cosa che poi ha detto non essere assolutamente vera dopo. 

Penso anche io sia un matrimonio di facciata e che l'arrivo di un figlio sia la conferma del matrimonio sano a tutti gli effetti agli occhi degli altri. Se ci penso piango


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io penso ai mariti di ste donne


Vabbè. Magari una in gravidanza e' anche un po' più rompiscatole del solito. Capisco che oggettivamente possono essere paranoie  (in teoria il prezzemolo in gravidanza andrebbe proprio evitato).Però insomma.... Ci sono anche mariti che, se c'è una partita di calcio, puoi essere a terra a rantolare che manco ti sentono...Ognuno ha le sue fisse.In se' non mi sembrano poi cose così gravi.


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Che intendi? Se intendi come mi relaziono agli altri nel quotidiano che siano uomini o donne (amici) penso di essere una persona normale, non evito nessuno. Di sicuro con un sorriso in meno ultimamente. Non ero così prima . Sono sempre stata simpatica e solare. Ora qualcosa si sta spegnendo nonostante la gioia immensa di una figlia. Forse è lei che mi trattiene.
> 
> Quando ho letto i messaggi di mio marito con l'altra ero contenta... finalmente avevo qualcosa con cui poter combattere. Ma poi riflettendoci non avevo nulla... e nemmeno vado a dirgli apertamente che leggo il suo cellulare. Perché? Boh.. Non lo so spiegare. Sono remissiva di sicuro in relazione al fatto che credevo in questa unione. Una scappatella con un'altra la perdono... È un uomo coi suoi bisogni. Quello che non sopporto, ma per niente è il suo rifiuto costante. Forse sarebbe più normale per una donna rifiutare un uomo?
> 
> ...


guarda puoi anche pagare un investigatore per farlo pedinare e vedere se veramente sta al lavoro fino all'ora in cui dice che sta al lavoro e se va dove dice che va quando esce.

puoi verificare la sua situazione economica, puoi fare le carte per la giudiziale e fargliele trovare sul comodino per verificare che faccia fa.

puoi fare quello che vuoi.   ma la domanda vera è:  tu che cosa vuoi veramente?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. sono uomini affascinanti..
> Sprezzanti Delle difficoltà della vita..
> Irriverenti davanti al dolore...
> 
> E soprattutto che non devono chiedere mai (che il prezzemolo venga messo in forno in cottura insieme al pesce  )


A me non sarebbe venuto in mente ma mio marito mi avrebbe lanciato fuori dal ristorante. E giustamente anche


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Che intendi? Se intendi come mi relaziono agli altri nel quotidiano che siano uomini o donne (amici) penso di essere una persona normale, non evito nessuno. Di sicuro con un sorriso in meno ultimamente. Non ero così prima . Sono sempre stata simpatica e solare. Ora qualcosa si sta spegnendo nonostante la gioia immensa di una figlia. Forse è lei che mi trattiene.
> 
> Quando ho letto i messaggi di mio marito con l'altra ero contenta... finalmente avevo qualcosa con cui poter combattere. Ma poi riflettendoci non avevo nulla... e nemmeno vado a dirgli apertamente che leggo il suo cellulare. Perché? Boh.. Non lo so spiegare. Sono remissiva di sicuro in relazione al fatto che credevo in questa unione. Una scappatella con un'altra la perdono... È un uomo coi suoi bisogni. Quello che non sopporto, ma per niente è il suo rifiuto costante. Forse sarebbe più normale per una donna rifiutare un uomo?
> 
> ...


Intanto, gli immobili vengono assegnati anche quando. (come mi pare di capire) sono di proprietà dei suoceri. Questo perché si guarda all'interesse del minore. Poi certo... Se non ne sei proprietario, oppure hai altri immobili di proprietà (vuol dire in questo caso intestati a te) un giudice può eventualmente disporre l'assegnazione diversamente.

Ma in generale l'assegnazione va al genitore presso il quale è disposto il collocamento prevalente. Cio' a diverse condizioni: prima tra tutte. Che non ti venga mai in mente di uscirtene fuori da quella casa.

Non è difficile risalire ai rapporti bancari  

Cerca anche in casa, magari ne trovi traccia. Come di altro. Ricostruisci più che puoi. Fatti consigliare da un bravo legale.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè. Magari una in gravidanza e' anche un po' più rompiscatole del solito. Capisco che oggettivamente possono essere paranoie  (in teoria il prezzemolo in gravidanza andrebbe proprio evitato).Però insomma.... Ci sono anche mariti che, se c'è una partita di calcio, puoi essere a terra a rantolare che manco ti sentono...Ognuno ha le sue fisse.In se' non mi sembrano poi cose così gravi.


Non è questioni di grave o meno a me salirebbe l’orticaria.
Se fai l’esempio della partita ti dico povere ste donne


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2017)

Io penso questo.
Si sono sposati, sono entrati felici in casa.
E' cominciato lo stress da convivenza.
Lei lo ha aggravato rompendo le balle sui suoceri invadenti (per le donne le suocere sono SEMPRE invadenti, figurarsi se vivono vicino o in casa).
Crollo del numero di rapporti ma sufficienti per una gravidanza (*se non si hanno problemi ne basta uno*).
Inizia il periodo della gravidanza, splendido e difficile al tempo stesso.
Molti uomini assumo un atteggiamento di difesa verso il nascituro, interrompendo, diminuendo o cambiando gli approcci sessuali.
Lui ha diminuito: apriti cielo. Lei lo ha stressato anche per quello.
Lui si è chiuso in sé stesso per non sentirla, fa tardi per non vederla (tanto, se rimangono insieme, più che lamentarsi non fa).
Secondo me è andata così.
O no, [MENTION=7336]Viky36[/MENTION]


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda puoi anche pagare un investigatore per farlo pedinare e vedere se veramente sta al lavoro fino all'ora in cui dice che sta al lavoro e se va dove dice che va quando esce.
> 
> puoi verificare la sua situazione economica, puoi fare le carte per la giudiziale e fargliele trovare sul comodino per verificare che faccia fa.
> 
> puoi fare quello che vuoi.   ma la domanda vera è:  tu che cosa vuoi veramente?


Appunto


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non sarebbe venuto in mente ma mio marito mi avrebbe lanciato fuori dal ristorante. E giustamente anche


Mi sa che sono tuo marito


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Intanto, gli immobili vengono assegnati anche quando. (come mi pare di capire) sono di proprietà dei suoceri. Questo perché si guarda all'interesse del minore. Poi certo... Se non ne sei proprietario, oppure hai altri immobili di proprietà (vuol dire in questo caso intestati a te) un giudice può eventualmente disporre l'assegnazione diversamente.
> 
> Ma in generale l'assegnazione va al genitore presso il quale è disposto il collocamento prevalente. Cio' a diverse condizioni: prima tra tutte. Che non ti venga mai in mente di uscirtene fuori da quella casa.
> 
> ...


Io vedo una mamma con il fagottino in braccio e la valigia in mano fuori dalla porta. Secondo me è capitata male.


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Non lo so cosa voglio. Questo è il mio problema. Fino a una settimana ero decisa a lasciarlo, ero nauseata.  poi lui fa il carino con un messaggio e io mi dico ok è tornato. Mi avvicino e lui si scansa. Non è per niente facile. Forse se fossi più arrabbiata sarebbe meglio per me, prenderei una decisione. Invece sono solo triste e lui lo sa che sono infelice perché gliel'ho detto. 
Ma perché lui continua a stare con me se parla di me dicendo che sono instabile che lui non ce la fa più e altre cose del genere. Perché vuole fare la vittima? Forse non lo dice che ho provato a dirgli di andarsene più volte. Prima di rimanere incinta avevo fatto le valige, le avevo caricate in auto. Ero esausta, lo dovevo pregare per stare un po' insieme. Quando mi andava bene si concedeva. Quando no se ne andava a dormire sull'altro letto. Lui ha chiamato mio padre per non farmene andare via. Ma perché? Se mi amasse davvero mi verrebbe incontro, non farebbe sempre tardi la sera e altre cose poco carine tipo dirmi cosa voglio per andarmene o che non si fida di m, per.poi rimangiarsi tutto il giorno dopo. 
È bipolare... oppure davvero è gay


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io penso questo.
> Si sono sposati, sono entrati felici in casa.
> E' cominciato lo stress da convivenza.
> Lei lo ha aggravato rompendo le balle sui suoceri invadenti (per le donne le suocere sono SEMPRE invadenti, figurarsi se vivono vicino o in casa).
> ...


Può darsi non nego di essere stata pesante qualche volta. Tu da uomo giustamente la vedi così.   Lui stesso però ammette l'invadenza dei suoi genitori. Il padre anche davanti a lui disse che non è casa nostra ma sua. E lui ci rimase male. Io però non commentai proprio. 

In casa non c'è niente di suo a parte i vestiti. Perché fondamentalmente non si fida


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Un altra cosa. Io sono entrata in casa contentissima di cominciare una vita con lui. Lui che fa torna alle 10 di sera... e non solo la prima sera ma tutte le sere. Io lo aspettavo giù per fargli una sorpresa... Lui  scriveva che tra 5 min arriva e non arrivava mai. Le lamentele sono cominciate dopo... i suoi sono stanco prima


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io penso questo.Si sono sposati, sono entrati felici in casa.E' cominciato lo stress da convivenza.Lei lo ha aggravato rompendo le balle sui suoceri invadenti (per le donne le suocere sono SEMPRE invadenti, figurarsi se vivono vicino o in casa).Crollo del numero di rapporti ma sufficienti per una gravidanza (*se non si hanno problemi ne basta uno*).Inizia il periodo della gravidanza, splendido e difficile al tempo stesso.Molti uomini assumo un atteggiamento di difesa verso il nascituro, interrompendo, diminuendo o cambiando gli approcci sessuali.Lui ha diminuito: apriti cielo. Lei lo ha stressato anche per quello.Lui si è chiuso in sé stesso per non sentirla, fa tardi per non vederla (tanto, se rimangono insieme, più che lamentarsi non fa).Secondo me è andata così.O no, [MENTION=7336]Viky36[/MENTION]


Beh. Non è che sia piacevole avere i suoceri che vanno e vengono da casa tua quando vogliono. Poi non andarsi a ficcare in certe situazioni sta anche a te.Prima di sposarmi mia suocera aveva anche proposto che andassimo da loro. (al tempo avevano un appartamento grande), dividendolo con una parete interna. Ecco.... Almeno a quello dissi di no.


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Non lo so cosa voglio. Questo è il mio problema. Fino a una settimana ero decisa a lasciarlo, ero nauseata.  poi lui fa il carino con un messaggio e io mi dico ok è tornato. Mi avvicino e lui si scansa. Non è per niente facile. Forse se fossi più arrabbiata sarebbe meglio per me, prenderei una decisione. Invece sono solo triste e lui lo sa che sono infelice perché gliel'ho detto.
> Ma perché lui continua a stare con me se parla di me dicendo che sono instabile che lui non ce la fa più e altre cose del genere. Perché vuole fare la vittima? Forse non lo dice che ho provato a dirgli di andarsene più volte. Prima di rimanere incinta avevo fatto le valige, le avevo caricate in auto. Ero esausta, lo dovevo pregare per stare un po' insieme. Quando mi andava bene si concedeva. Quando no se ne andava a dormire sull'altro letto. Lui ha chiamato mio padre per non farmene andare via. Ma perché? Se mi amasse davvero mi verrebbe incontro, non farebbe sempre tardi la sera e altre cose poco carine tipo dirmi cosa voglio per andarmene o che non si fida di m, per.poi rimangiarsi tutto il giorno dopo.
> È bipolare... oppure davvero è gay


non è ricchione, altrimenti lo avresti già beccato a flirtare con qualche negro.

gli è che ha capito che tu sei talmente cotta di lui che gli basta un sorrisino per rivoltarti come un pedalino.

ti tiene lì perchè lo lavi, lo stiri, lo cucini e quando gli va, lo spompini pure.   inoltre uno così, una bimba non sa nemmeno come si tiene in braccio e penso che prima o poi vorrà un figlio maschio.

e poi può farsi figo con gli amici di averci la fessa a casa che lo aspetta trepidante, mentre magari fa lo splendido in giro con chissà chi.

in conclusione il mio parere è

                                                     svejate


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io vedo una mamma con il fagottino in braccio e la valigia in mano fuori dalla porta. Secondo me è capitata male.


Non è capitata. Ci si e' messa. Adesso deve trovare una soluzione, quale che sia.
E ripeto non partirei sull'onda della emotività: può anche darsi che con la gravidanza recente lei stia ingigantendo le cose.
Quindi deve cercare di stare coi piedi per terra, anzitutto. Capire. E agire come e dove si deve. Non è una cosa che si fa dall'oggi al domani.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non è capitata. Ci si e' messa. Adesso deve trovare una soluzione, quale che sia.
> E ripeto non partirei sull'onda della emotività: può anche darsi che con la gravidanza recente lei stia ingigantendo le cose.
> Quindi deve cercare di stare coi piedi per terra, anzitutto. Capire. E agire come e dove si deve. Non è una cosa che si fa dall'oggi al domani.


Troppo remissiva, lo sarà sempre.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Troppo remissiva, lo sarà sempre.


A volte pure le persone miti, alla fine, reagiscono.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Può darsi non nego di essere stata pesante qualche volta. Tu da uomo giustamente la vedi così.   *Lui stesso però ammette l'invadenza dei suoi genitori*. Il padre anche davanti a lui disse che non è casa nostra ma sua. E lui ci rimase male. Io però non commentai proprio.
> 
> In casa non c'è niente di suo a parte i vestiti. Perché fondamentalmente non si fida


Anch'io a volte "ammetto" per non sentirla più.
Non lo dico per mettere in dubbio quello che dici: ma per invitarti a dirci se c'è dell'altro.
Lui non si è mai lamentato di nulla?


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io a volte "ammetto" per non sentirla più.
> Non lo dico per mettere in dubbio quello che dici: ma per invitarti a dirci se c'è dell'altro.
> Lui non si è mai lamentato di nulla?


Se si lamentasse sarebbe una persona normalissima, ma lui non parla. Al massimo urla e se ne va.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io penso ai mariti di ste donne


Oh se rischi la toxoplasmosi non è che hai le paturnie...cerchi solo di non avere un figlio senza gravi multiple disabilità...


----------



## patroclo (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Non lo so cosa voglio. Questo è il mio problema. Fino a una settimana ero decisa a lasciarlo, ero nauseata.  poi lui fa il carino con un messaggio e io mi dico ok è tornato. Mi avvicino e lui si scansa. Non è per niente facile. Forse se fossi più arrabbiata sarebbe meglio per me, prenderei una decisione. Invece sono solo triste e lui lo sa che sono infelice perché gliel'ho detto.
> Ma perché lui continua a stare con me se parla di me dicendo che sono instabile che lui non ce la fa più e altre cose del genere. Perché vuole fare la vittima? Forse non lo dice che ho provato a dirgli di andarsene più volte. Prima di rimanere incinta avevo fatto le valige, le avevo caricate in auto. Ero esausta, lo dovevo pregare per stare un po' insieme. Quando mi andava bene si concedeva. Quando no se ne andava a dormire sull'altro letto. Lui ha chiamato mio padre per non farmene andare via. Ma perché? Se mi amasse davvero mi verrebbe incontro, non farebbe sempre tardi la sera e altre cose poco carine tipo dirmi cosa voglio per andarmene o che non si fida di m, per.poi rimangiarsi tutto il giorno dopo.
> È bipolare... oppure davvero è gay


Nel 99.99% delle volte qui si ascolta sempre una sola campana, nel restante 0.01 abbiamo assistito a dei match appassionanti.....
Questo per dire che tu ti racconti per come ti vedi e vedi il vostro matrimonio, con questo non sto assolutamente sostenendo che tu sia una pazza millantatrice...anzi...
Visto, soprattutto, il mio matrimonio ho ormai l'abitudine di tentare di comprendere e approfondire tutti i punti di vista giusto per essere sicuro che non mi sia sfuggito niente...
Leggendoti, di primo acchito, l'unica cosa che mi sentirei di dirti è quella di rivoltarlo come un calzino e poi sbattergli tutto in faccia....riflettendoci un paio di minuti ho l'impressione che ci sia sotto qualcosa di molto più serio ( cosa non so).


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è ricchione, altrimenti lo avresti già beccato a flirtare con qualche negro.
> 
> gli è che ha capito che tu sei talmente cotta di lui che gli basta un sorrisino per rivoltarti come un pedalino.
> 
> ...


Un filo più di delicatezza no eh


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è ricchione, altrimenti lo avresti già beccato a flirtare con qualche negro.


:rotfl:


perplesso ha detto:


> ti tiene lì perchè lo lavi, lo stiri, lo cucini e quando gli va, *lo spompini pure.*


Interessante sta storia dei pompini, dove l'hai letta?


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Sul fatto dell'emotivita della gravidanza sono d'accordo. Può darsi che io mi senta trascurata amplificando la cosa. Anche se i fatti parlano da soli. Lui è assente fisicamente e mentalmente. Io non escludo nulla. Sono qui anche per capire me stessa di più. Che parlandone io mi sento meglio, per me è come un peso che mi schiaccia. Che ci sia qualcosa di grosso sotto che io non so ma c'è . Ed è quello che cerco di capire ogni santo giorno. Io ci voglio provare ad andare avanti ma con lui avanti non si va. Non si migliora (intendo come rapporto e perché no come persone singole). Lui è fermo e lo sono anche io di conseguenza. Oggi se ne viene con un invito per sabato sera... ecco... che fare? Io ci provo perché non lascio nulla di intentato. Non sono sposata da 20 anni, il matrimonio io lo prendo come una cosa seria, so che non sono tutte rose e fiori, ma visto che sono due anni soltanto mi aspettavo un po' di slancio in più da parte sua. Non regali ma una sera tornare a casa prima e dire sono qui per te... Non costa molto e si rimane uomini anche facendo cose romantiche


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io a volte "ammetto" per non sentirla più.
> Non lo dico per mettere in dubbio quello che dici: ma per invitarti a dirci se c'è dell'altro.
> Lui non si è mai lamentato di nulla?





Viky36 ha detto:


> Se si lamentasse sarebbe una persona normalissima, ma lui non parla. Al massimo urla e se ne va.


ma lui dice che tu sei instabile e non ti sopporto più. ( lo hai scritto tu prima).
A cosa si riferisce


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Invito a cena??


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un filo più di delicatezza no eh


no



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Interessante sta storia dei pompini, dove l'hai letta?


  è una lunga e dolorosa storia. un giorno la narrerò


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma lui dice che tu sei instabile e non ti sopporto più. ( lo hai scritto tu prima).
> A cosa si riferisce


Quando si litiga lui si sfoga così con il suo amico... secondo lui sarei instabile perché un momento sto bene e l'altro no. Certo stiamo Bene, mi avvicino e tu che fai... mi rifiuti 
.. e come devo stare? Lui é stato capace di dirmi ok separiamoci e la sera stessa è tornato e indovina? Voleva  essere premuroso con me... mi guardava come un gatto arruffato. Io continuavo ad essere arrabbiata e lui era sereno. 
Ho sbagliato? Dovevo assecondarlo? Sono pazza? No perché magari lo sono e non me ne rendo conto...


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Invito a cena??


Già... ho solo chiesto della bimba.. dice la lasciamo con mia madre.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Già... ho solo chiesto della bimba.. dice la lasciamo con mia madre.


 forse è la volta buona


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Quando si litiga lui si sfoga così con il suo amico... secondo lui sarei instabile perché un momento sto bene e l'altro no. Certo stiamo Bene, mi avvicino e tu che fai... mi rifiuti
> .. e come devo stare? Lui é stato capace di dirmi ok separiamoci e la sera stessa è tornato e indovina? Voleva  essere premuroso con me... mi guardava come un gatto arruffato. Io continuavo ad essere arrabbiata e lui era sereno.
> Ho sbagliato? Dovevo assecondarlo? Sono pazza? No perché magari lo sono e non me ne rendo conto...


 non è che sei un po assillante. Voglio dire, vuoi bacini bacetti, coccole, messaggi carini ad ogni ora. Un eccesso di attenzione che lo hanno stancato. E lui torna a fare il micio arruffato quando tu minacci di andartene se lui non fa il coccolone?
Sicura che non sia cosi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Invito a cena??


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


"Si la invito a cena"..  il marito la porta fuori a cena


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Io sabato sera ho altri impegni


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Quando si litiga lui si sfoga così con il suo amico... secondo lui sarei instabile perché un momento sto bene e l'altro no. Certo stiamo Bene, mi avvicino e tu che fai... mi rifiuti
> .. e come devo stare? Lui é stato capace di dirmi ok separiamoci e la sera stessa è tornato e indovina? Voleva  essere premuroso con me... mi guardava come un gatto arruffato. Io continuavo ad essere arrabbiata e lui era sereno.
> Ho sbagliato? Dovevo assecondarlo? Sono pazza? No perché magari lo sono e non me ne rendo conto...


Ma non è che il suo amico sia “l’amico”?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> "Si la invito a cena"..  il marito la porta fuori a cena


scusa, mi sono persa questa parte, non capivo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma non è che il suo amico sia “l’amico”?


Orca, sei un genio!


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io sabato sera ho altri impegni


 :rotfl: non maligno......su cosa farai


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è che sei un po assillante. Voglio dire, vuoi bacini bacetti, coccole, messaggi carini ad ogni ora. Un eccesso di attenzione che lo hanno stancato. E lui torna a fare il micio arruffato quando tu minacci di andartene se lui non fa il coccolone?
> Sicura che non sia cosi?


Non so che dire... Può essere pure che si senta così. Io non lo chiamo mai. Anche perché se lo chiamo non risponde mai. Qualche volta gli mando un messaggio carino. Quando ci siamo conosciuti era lui l'assillante. Messaggi a tutte le ore e si presentava a casa mia ogni sera perché pretendeva di vedermi ogni giorno. E ogni giorno sesso.mi pareva pure troppo a volte...
Quando è a casa non gli salto addosso ogni secondo. 
Un fatto è certo se dico me ne vado lui si butta sotto ma di certo non per il sesso. E se pure gli voglio dare un bacio mi dice di no in modi che non dico che altrimenti sarei riconoscibile. Ma sarebbe da schiaffeggiare


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma non è che il suo amico sia “l’amico”?


Non credo. È sposato e sembra proprio etero. Poi boh


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Orca, sei un genio!


No solo un malpensante di andreottiana memoria : a pensar male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa, mi sono persa questa parte, non capivo.


Non ti scusare ... È figo sapere che non sono l'unico a perdermi  ogni tanto.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Non credo. È sposato e sembra proprio etero. Poi boh


Fatti na’ chiacchierata con la mogliera


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl: non maligno......su cosa farai


[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## ilnikko (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Non so che dire... Può essere pure che si senta così. Io non lo chiamo mai. Anche perché se lo chiamo non risponde mai. Qualche volta gli mando un messaggio carino. *Quando ci siamo conosciuti* era lui l'assillante. Messaggi a tutte le ore e si presentava a casa mia ogni sera perché pretendeva di vedermi ogni giorno.* E ogni giorno sesso.mi pareva pure troppo a volte...*
> Quando è a casa non gli salto addosso ogni secondo.
> Un fatto è certo se dico me ne vado lui* si butta sotto ma di certo non per il sesso. E se pure gli voglio dare un bacio mi dice di no *in modi che non dico che altrimenti sarei riconoscibile. Ma sarebbe da schiaffeggiare


Tu che spiegazione ti sei data ? al neretto intendo....no perchè io non me lo spiego.

(ho paura che pure sabato...e 'un si tromba miha...)


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Tu che spiegazione ti sei data ? al neretto intendo....no perchè io non me lo spiego.
> 
> (ho paura che pure sabato...e 'un si tromba miha...)


No figurati se mi guarda pure... ormai è peggio di un miraggio. Non me la so dare una spiegazione sensata. Malignando penso che volesse dimostrare una cosa prima di essere sposati che poi giustamente non ha potuto mantenere dopo. Fondamentalmente è bugiardo. 
Ripeto... ho provato anche a fare il contrario... a non cercarlo per una o due settimane. Ad evitarlo proprio, a stare per fatti miei, a guardare la tv o a cazzeggiare su internet. Ma alla fine è lui ad accusare me di non essere affettuosa. C'è la via di mezzo che gli piace. Pensarlo ma non troppo. Piace solo a lui.


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fatti na’ chiacchierata con la mogliera


Non è una persona che stimo, sono sincera. Ma non ho mai detto nulla a marito, per carità!


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> No figurati se mi guarda pure... ormai è peggio di un miraggio. Non me la so dare una spiegazione sensata. Malignando penso che volesse dimostrare una cosa prima di essere sposati che poi giustamente non ha potuto mantenere dopo. Fondamentalmente è bugiardo.
> Ripeto... ho provato anche a fare il contrario... a non cercarlo per una o due settimane. Ad evitarlo proprio, a stare per fatti miei, a guardare la tv o a cazzeggiare su internet. Ma alla fine è lui ad accusare me di non essere affettuosa. C'è la via di mezzo che gli piace. Pensarlo ma non troppo. Piace solo a lui.


Ma come si fa a fingere desiderio sessuale e coinvolgimento fisico se non lo si prova?  

Tralasciando il perché uno voglia farlo, ma che pelo sullo stomaco devi avere per riuscirci?

Ma come fa un uomo... ma anche una donna.. mah.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Proprio così, non è nemmeno desiderio del sesso in sé per sé ma proprio bisogno di lui, anche solo di un abbraccio a volte che non arriva da parte sua. Una donna vorrebbe solo sentirsi amata e protetta in qualche modo. È un bisogno normale...
> 
> Indispone, certo, quello che provo è talmente non decifrabile in certi momenti. Anche prima della gravidanza ero sempre io a cercare lui. Cioè davvero una settimana e di convivenza e lui cambia completamente, non è possibile... È assurdo!!! Io mi chiedo dove sia finito quell' uomo... Ma è cambiato non solo come approccio uomo-donna in camera da letto, ma anche nelle piccole cose...prima di sposarci si usciva il sabato sera, la domenica si andava sempre da qualche parte anche al mare... matrimonio=fine do tutto ciò . Non l'ho raccontata tutta, ma non posso nemmeno scendere nei particolari e dirvi che molto di quello che è cambiato è dovuto anche a quello che gli hanno detto i suoi familiari. Una volta ad esempio se ne è uscito dicendo che gli avevano detto che mi trattava troppo bene. Ero allibita. Troppo bene rispetto a cosa???
> Io ne sono ancora innamorata, altrimenti lo avrei già lasciato di sicuro.



consiglio: andatevene da lì.... 
il sospetto che ci sia lo zampino dei genitori che evidentemente non ti sopportano, é grande!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Sul fatto dell'emotivita della gravidanza sono d'accordo. Può darsi che io mi senta trascurata amplificando la cosa. Anche se i fatti parlano da soli. Lui è assente fisicamente e mentalmente. Io non escludo nulla. Sono qui anche per capire me stessa di più. Che parlandone io mi sento meglio, per me è come un peso che mi schiaccia. Che ci sia qualcosa di grosso sotto che io non so ma c'è . Ed è quello che cerco di capire ogni santo giorno. Io ci voglio provare ad andare avanti ma con lui avanti non si va. Non si migliora (intendo come rapporto e perché no come persone singole). Lui è fermo e lo sono anche io di conseguenza. Oggi se ne viene con un invito per sabato sera... ecco... che fare? Io ci provo perché non lascio nulla di intentato. Non sono sposata da 20 anni, il matrimonio io lo prendo come una cosa seria, so che non sono tutte rose e fiori, ma visto che sono due anni soltanto mi aspettavo un po' di slancio in più da parte sua. Non regali ma una sera tornare a casa prima e dire sono qui per te... Non costa molto e si rimane uomini anche facendo cose romantiche


Qui aveva scritto l’amante di uno fidanzato. Poi lui si è sposato. Tornato da viaggio di nozze ha ricominciato con l’amante.
Un altro ha avuto l’amante per tutto il tempo della gravidanza della moglie, però era gravidanza a rischio , poi dopo un po’ ha mollato l’amante.
La realtà supera la fantasia.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Quando si litiga lui si sfoga così con il suo amico... secondo lui sarei instabile perché un momento sto bene e l'altro no. Certo stiamo Bene, mi avvicino e tu che fai... mi rifiuti
> .. e come devo stare? Lui é stato capace di dirmi ok separiamoci e la sera stessa è tornato e indovina? Voleva  essere premuroso con me... mi guardava come un gatto arruffato. Io continuavo ad essere arrabbiata e lui era sereno.
> Ho sbagliato? Dovevo assecondarlo? Sono pazza? No perché magari lo sono e non me ne rendo conto...


Noi non abbiamo le telecamere a casa tua. Non conosciamo le situazioni nel dettaglio e i toni che usate o se quando lui cerca di essere premuroso tu lo tratti come uno che si vuole fare perdonare.
Io ti trovo aggressiva.
Nei primi mesi una è semmai euforica o depressa, non aggressiva.


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noi non abbiamo le telecamere a casa tua. Non conosciamo le situazioni nel dettaglio e i toni che usate o se quando lui cerca di essere premuroso tu lo tratti come uno che si vuole fare perdonare.
> Io ti trovo aggressiva.
> Nei primi mesi una è semmai euforica o depressa, non aggressiva.


Sono diventata aggressiva... Forse pure troppo, io mi sento stanca e non fisicamente per il parto o la cura del neonato.

Ho provato a chiedere di cambiare casa. Non ne vuole sapere


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui aveva scritto l’amante di uno fidanzato. Poi lui si è sposato. Tornato da viaggio di nozze ha ricominciato con l’amante.
> Un altro ha avuto l’amante per tutto il tempo della gravidanza della moglie, però era gravidanza a rischio , poi dopo un po’ ha mollato l’amante.
> La realtà supera la fantasia.


Miodddio....ci meritiamo l’estinzione!


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ok... Oggi a pranzo invito a cena... Stasera invece dice che è meglio che ci lasciamo.  Che devo andare dall'avvocato io perché lui non ha tempo.  Ma voi al mio posto che avreste fatto?


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2017)

prendilo in parola e vai dall'avvocato domani


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ok. Domani comincio ad informarmi ... Non ne conosco


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> prendilo in parola e vai dall'avvocato domani


È da mo’ che glielo dico?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ok... Oggi a pranzo invito a cena... Stasera invece dice che è meglio che ci lasciamo.  Che devo andare dall'avvocato io perché lui non ha tempo.  Ma voi al mio posto che avreste fatto?


Cosa vi siete detti nel frattempo?


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ok. Domani comincio ad informarmi ... Non ne conosco


La curva è con te.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2017)

Di che regione sei?


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vi siete detti nel frattempo?


È tornato al solito orario con la fretta di mangiare. Gli ho solo detto che non dipende da me e comunque è il solito orario, mica si poteva mangiare prima... 
Ma già quando è entrato aveva un'ombra strana sul viso... 
Poi vuol far passare me per pazza  
Ci sono rimasta malissimo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2017)

Questo matrimonio non lo salvi più.
Lui, per un motivo che non conosciamo, non ti sopporta più.
Scusa se sono duro, ma è chiaro che è così.
Facci sapere cosa succede, mi raccomando...


----------



## Viky36 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Sono per l'ennesima volta davvero senza parole. 
Ok... vi farò sapere


----------



## Farabrutto (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Sono per l'ennesima volta davvero senza parole.
> Ok... vi farò sapere


Dispiace leggere una cosa del genere. Effettivamente ricevere un invito a cena e poi sentirsi chiedere di divorziare le stesso giorno... È doloroso. So cosa significa avere a che fare con persone così. Ma averlo come compagno di vita è impensabile.
Un abbraccio

Inviato dal mio Nexus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ok... Oggi a pranzo invito a cena... Stasera invece dice che è meglio che ci lasciamo.  Che devo andare dall'avvocato io perché lui non ha tempo.  Ma voi al mio posto che avreste fatto?


Continuo ad avere la massima disistima per tuo marito.
Però penso che te lo sia scelto tu, e non è neppure una scelta molto datata.
Cosa vi legava prima?


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Continuo ad avere la massima disistima per tuo marito.
> Però penso che te lo sia scelto tu, e non è neppure una scelta molto datata.
> Cosa vi legava prima?


Danny dai, ti può rispondere che anche tu ti sei scelto tua moglie che....capisci a me.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Danny dai, ti può rispondere che anche tu ti sei scelto tua moglie che....capisci a me.


Eh vero, ma mi giustifico pensando che almeno è andata liscia per una ventina d'anni.
E che la figlia lo abbiamo veramente voluta.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eh vero, ma mi giustifico pensando che almeno è andata liscia per una ventina d'anni.
> E che il figlio lo abbiamo veramente voluto.


Magra consolazione, comunque in bocca al lupo.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Magra consolazione, comunque in bocca al lupo.


Non è una consolazione: ogni coppia durante il matrimonio ha avuto _tempi migliori_.
Anche la tua, suppongo.
Qui, in questa storia,... io non ne vedo.
E mi fa strano, eh.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> *Dopo il matrimonio e intendo la settimana dopo, si sono ridotti a massimo 4 al mese per finire completatamente un anno fa subito dopo essere rimasta incinta (mio marito non aveva preso bene nemmeno la gravidanza visto che non si spiegava come era potuto accadere). *
> 
> Da un mesetto circa (e qui non mi giudicate male, so da me di aver sbagliato), mi è capitato il suo cellulare tra le mani e ho potuto leggere una discussione su WhatsApp con una sua collega di altra sede (nemmeno si conoscevano di persona), i messaggi erano del tipo che lei gli diceva mi piace la tua voce, non posso fare a meno di pensarti, e buongiorno e buonanotte di continuo. Dopo aver visto ciò, ho continuato a leggere i messaggi, ma solo quelli che capitavano visto che lui li cancella di continuo.
> 
> ...



Blaise... rapporti azzerati subito dopo il matrimonio, gravidanza non accettata, amante probabile a soli due anni dal matrimonio e con bimba di 3 mesi, desiderio di ripianare la cosa introducendo un altro amante.
Come fai a non disistimare un marito così e a non pensare che sia stata veramente una scelta sbagliata fin dall'inizio per tutti e due, che può finire anche peggio?


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è una consolazione: ogni coppia durante il matrimonio ha avuto _tempi migliori_.
> Anche la tua, suppongo.
> Qui, in questa storia,... io non ne vedo.
> E mi fa strano, eh.


Se è vera, ci sarà stato un fattore esterno. Sul marito sono state fatte varie ipotesi dall’amante donna all’amante uomo, ma non se ne azzecca una. Dobbiamo convincere la vichi a indagare meglio


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ok... Oggi a pranzo invito a cena... Stasera invece dice che è meglio che ci lasciamo.  Che devo andare dall'avvocato io perché lui non ha tempo.  Ma voi al mio posto che avreste fatto?


....se fossi in te queste discussioni le registrerei....giusto per sbatterle in faccia a chi sosterrà che hai fatto tutto da sola....


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ok... Oggi a pranzo invito a cena... Stasera invece dice che è meglio che ci lasciamo.  Che devo andare dall'avvocato io perché lui non ha tempo.  Ma voi al mio posto che avreste fatto?


Ebbravo lui che ti dice pure di andare dall'avvocato al posto suo....Quando ancora non hai un lavoro, hai una bimba di tre mesi, non sai i suoi guadagni, non hai prove del suo tradimento.Un genio davvero.Vai dall'avvocato, si, ma per farti consigliare su come mettere da parte cio' che ti serve.E ovviamente non glielo dire.Prenditi il tempo che ti serve, non sarà neanche poco.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se è vera, ci sarà stato un fattore esterno. Sul marito sono state fatte varie ipotesi dall’amante donna all’amante uomo, ma non se ne azzecca una. Dobbiamo convincere la vichi a indagare meglio


Secondo me non c'è nessuna amante. È lei che vorrebbe ci fosse per spiegare i suoi comportamenti.
La verità è peggiore: quando lui ha chiuso la porta di casa si è trovato in un incubo. A volte ha degli slanci perché l'amava e non si darà pace. Ma la sensazione è che qualunque cosa lui faccia parta il mare di lamentele. E anche quando aveva buone intenzioni, finisce che la manda a quel paese.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....se fossi in te queste discussioni le registrerei....giusto per sbatterle in faccia a chi sosterrà che hai fatto tutto da sola....


Buon consiglio, ma non per sbatterle in faccia ai suoceri.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ebbravo lui che ti dice pure di andare dall'avvocato al posto suo....Quando ancora non hai un lavoro, hai una bimba di tre mesi, non sai i suoi guadagni, non hai prove del suo tradimento.Un genio davvero.Vai dall'avvocato, si, ma per farti consigliare su come mettere da parte cio' che ti serve.E ovviamente non glielo dire.Prenditi il tempo che ti serve, non sarà neanche poco.


Avranno litigato come al solito, lei avrà ripetuto che è meglio separarsi e lui avrà detto di si. Lei avrà rilanciato di andare insieme dall'avvocato e lui avrà detto "vacci tu che non io non ho tempo".
Quando ho delle sensazioni NON SBAGLIO MAI.


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Sposo uno e mi trovo un altro... Non è uno scherzo. Se lo avessi saputo non ci avrei nemmeno fatto un figlio perché ora mi lega a lui per sempre! Non lo dico perché ora odio la bambina, non mi fraintendete per favore. Ma una persona che prima dice ok ci proviamo e poi se ne viene dicendo che siamo su due pianeti diversi e che con me nemmeno ci vuole parlare,  è difficile da comprendere. Di sicuro in tutto questo ho la mia colpa. Forse anche lui pensava che io fossi più remissiva nei suoi confronti, che l'avrei temuto come la sua famiglia secondo me lo teme. Invece ho sempre alzato la testa,  non l'ho mai abbassata come loro. Questo gli ha dato troppo fastidio.

Manda me perché il suo piano è quello di dire che è colpa mia , che la scelta l'ho fatta io. Lui ne vuole uscire vittoriosamente pulito. A me fa pena


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Avranno litigato come al solito, lei avrà ripetuto che è meglio separarsi e lui avrà detto di si. Lei avrà rilanciato di andare insieme dall'avvocato e lui avrà detto "vacci tu che non io non ho tempo".
> Quando ho delle sensazioni NON SBAGLIO MAI.


Può darsi. Comunque a lei sentire un avvocato farebbe bene. Poi però deve prendersi tempo, e chissà che nel frattempo la situazione non migliori. Se così non fosse, deve comunque essere preparata a quello che è il peggio, ma in modo da poterlo affrontare. Mica mettendosi ancor più in balia di marito e suoceri, ma tirandosene fuori.
Quando si ha un bimbo piccolo non si fanno le valigie e non si scappa. Purtroppo non può dire tanti saluti e via, a maggior ragione che è responsabile di una bimba incolpevole. Per questo dico che non può prendere nessuna decisione dall'oggi al domani, ma fare piccoli passi alla volta. Nel frattempo la bimba cresce anche un po' e lei sarà in grado di vedere tutto non più sotto l'emotività che segue una gravidanza. In modo più lucido e dopo essersi ripresa un minimo di indipendenza.


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Avranno litigato come al solito, lei avrà ripetuto che è meglio separarsi e lui avrà detto di si. Lei avrà rilanciato di andare insieme dall'avvocato e lui avrà detto "vacci tu che non io non ho tempo".
> Quando ho delle sensazioni NON SBAGLIO MAI.


Un paio di cose le hai sbagliate.. Non ho cominciato io e la separazione l.ha proposta lui


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Avranno litigato come al solito, lei avrà ripetuto che è meglio separarsi e lui avrà detto di si. Lei avrà rilanciato di andare insieme dall'avvocato e lui avrà detto "vacci tu che non io non ho tempo".
> Quando ho delle sensazioni NON SBAGLIO MAI.


Sai che ho la stessa sensazione amch’io?


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sai che ho la stessa sensazione amch’io?


Ma sicuramente è così. Ma in questa situazione da dire che chi ne pagherà le conseguenze è lei,  essendo debole economicamente evsuccube del marito e suoceri. Mi sa,che come ho già detto, si troverà, con bimbo e valigia, fuori dalla porta.


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

La sensazione che avete è giusta. Ma sapete una cosa? Lui si offende anche solo se gli chiedo di buttare l'immondizia. O se gli suggerisco di lavorare di meno e divertirsi di più. O se gli ricordo che magari c'era quella tal cosa da fare. Lui è l'intoccabile,  quello a cui non si deve chiedere niente perché lavora e non sia mai che buttare un sacchetto nel secchio (che ci passa davanti ) rubi tempo prezioso. Si sente sempre attaccato ma io non lo attacco. Anche solo dirgli delle cose per il SUO bene lo infastidisce! Se torna a pranzo o meno me lo comunica dopo che non è venuto... ovvio che ci resto male e glielo faccio notare, e non lo faccio sempre, la maggior parte delle volte per quieto vivere non ho detto nulla. Ma poi mica posso stare sempre in silenzio. Questo rapporto gira solo intorno a lui. Io ho modificato la mia vita in funzione della sua. Lui non mi ha ai dato nulla, né rispetto né amore. Nemmeno ha cambiato una virgola del suo modo di vivere. Nemmeno ha cambiato casa. Niente... davvero niente... ora a me questo cambiamento mi pesa parecchio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> La sensazione che avete è giusta. Ma sapete una cosa? Lui si offende anche solo se gli chiedo di buttare l'immondizia. O se gli suggerisco di lavorare di meno e divertirsi di più. O se gli ricordo che magari c'era quella tal cosa da fare. Lui è l'intoccabile,  quello a cui non si deve chiedere niente perché lavora e non sia mai che buttare un sacchetto nel secchio (che ci passa davanti ) rubi tempo prezioso. Si sente sempre attaccato ma io non lo attacco. *Anche solo dirgli delle cose per il SUO bene lo infastidisce*! Se torna a pranzo o meno me lo comunica dopo che non è venuto... ovvio che ci resto male e glielo faccio notare, e non lo faccio sempre, la maggior parte delle volte per quieto vivere non ho detto nulla. Ma poi mica posso stare sempre in silenzio. Questo rapporto gira solo intorno a lui. Io ho modificato la mia vita in funzione della sua. Lui non mi ha ai dato nulla, né rispetto né amore. Nemmeno ha cambiato una virgola del suo modo di vivere. Nemmeno ha cambiato casa. Niente... davvero niente... ora a me questo cambiamento mi pesa parecchio


Vedi Viky, non dubito della tua buona fede, ma tu la vedi così.
La storia dei compiti domestici è antica come il mondo e non può essere causa di separazione. Io e mia moglie litighiamo tantissimo su queste cose: ma quando lei era a casa in maternità, io sono stato esentato da tutto e potevo anche fare un più tardi al lavoro (e quindi prendere tutto con più calma). Aiutavo solo la sera in cucina e nel weekend era tutto pulito con la spesa fatta. Una goduria per entrambi. Bei momenti.
Quanto al grassetto, che ne sai tu del suo bene?

Non so, ci sono tante cose che non mi tornano. Quello che è sicuro è che lui ha gettato la spugna e si isola da te completamente.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> La sensazione che avete è giusta. Ma sapete una cosa? Lui si offende anche solo se gli chiedo di buttare l'immondizia. O se gli suggerisco di lavorare di meno e divertirsi di più. O se gli ricordo che magari c'era quella tal cosa da fare. Lui è l'intoccabile,  quello a cui non si deve chiedere niente perché lavora e non sia mai che buttare un sacchetto nel secchio (che ci passa davanti ) rubi tempo prezioso. Si sente sempre attaccato ma io non lo attacco. Anche solo dirgli delle cose per il SUO bene lo infastidisce! Se torna a pranzo o meno me lo comunica dopo che non è venuto... ovvio che ci resto male e glielo faccio notare, e non lo faccio sempre, la maggior parte delle volte per quieto vivere non ho detto nulla. Ma poi mica posso stare sempre in silenzio. Questo rapporto gira solo intorno a lui. Io ho modificato la mia vita in funzione della sua. Lui non mi ha ai dato nulla, né rispetto né amore. Nemmeno ha cambiato una virgola del suo modo di vivere. Nemmeno ha cambiato casa. Niente... davvero niente... ora a me questo cambiamento mi pesa parecchio


A me alcune cose della tua storia non tornano... per esempio il discorso gravidanza-sua reazione.

Se il cambiamento è stato così repentino e una settimana dopo le nozze.. Perché mai cercare un figlio? 
E se cercato, perché mai stupirsi della gravidanza?

Il non detto mi sembra essenziale, e forse potrebbe in parte spiegare quella che, per quello che ci racconti, sembra una stronzaggine fotonica.

scusa ma se hai modificato la tua vita in funzione della sua la responsabilità è tua. E mica sta scritto da nessuna parte che ti deve riconoscenza per questo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Sposo uno e mi trovo un altro... Non è uno scherzo. Se lo avessi saputo non ci avrei nemmeno fatto un figlio perché ora mi lega a lui per sempre! Non lo dico perché ora odio la bambina, non mi fraintendete per favore. Ma una persona che prima dice ok ci proviamo e poi se ne viene dicendo che siamo su due pianeti diversi e che con me nemmeno ci vuole parlare,  è difficile da comprendere. Di sicuro in tutto questo ho la mia colpa. Forse anche lui pensava che io fossi più remissiva nei suoi confronti, che l'avrei temuto come la sua famiglia secondo me lo teme. Invece ho sempre alzato la testa,  non l'ho mai abbassata come loro. Questo gli ha dato troppo fastidio.
> 
> Manda me perché il suo piano è quello di dire che è colpa mia , che la scelta l'ho fatta io. Lui ne vuole uscire vittoriosamente pulito. A me fa pena


Tra l'altro tu riporti come se fossero pensieri lucidi quello che vi scambiate durante i litigi.
Da un'altra parte hai scritto che prima uscivate nel weekend, il sabato sera ecc. ecc. Ma se vi siete sposati e avete fatto subito un figlio, tra gravidanza e primi mesi è NORMALE si esca di meno. E se tu gli pianti su un litigio per questa cosa, è altrettanto NORMALE che lui reagisca male.
Poi, da quello che ho capito, tu non lavori mentre lui lavora fino a tardi. La sera lui è stanco e tu sei stufa di stare in casa.
Magari ci si viene incontro: ma se gli pianti il litigio per questo appena entra, con la stanchezza, è OVVIO che lo mandi in crisi.
E poi (conosco le donne) se non è questo, sarà la lamentela per i suoceri.
Lo stai portando all'esasperazione mentre tu ti stai esasperando.
Separatevi prima che il livello di frustrazione salga oltre certi limiti.
Io sono contrarissimo, ripeto, alle separazione. Soprattutto quando una coppia bene o male va e il problema è "l'ammore" per un altro/a. Ma nel vostro caso meno male che ci si può separare.
Uno di quei casi limite di incompatibilità caratteriale che sono stati tanti sbandierati per introdurre il divorzio.


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me alcune cose della tua storia non tornano... per esempio il discorso gravidanza-sua reazione.
> 
> Se il cambiamento è stato così repentino e una settimana dopo le nozze.. Perché mai cercare un figlio?
> E se cercato, perché mai stupirsi della gravidanza?
> ...


Non lo so perché lui ha cercato un figlio. Non è stato per una distrazione sua, te lo assicuro... ma era incredulo lo.stesso e io l'ho presa male anche perché lui era arriabbiato/impaurito vallo a capire visto che non parla.
Se non avessi modificato la mia vita in funzione della sua non sarebbe esistito nulla. Non glielo rinfaccio, ci mancherebbe. .. In fondo lho fatto pure con piacere. Il piacere di vivere una vita con lui.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ok... Oggi a pranzo invito a cena... Stasera invece dice che è meglio che ci lasciamo.  Che devo andare dall'avvocato io perché lui non ha tempo.  Ma voi al mio posto che avreste fatto?


Per me ne ha parlato con un altra persona e hanno valutato che Vicky sarebbe l'unica a rimetterci perché non ha nulla per giustificare una separazione.
Vicky indagaaaaaaa


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vedi Viky, non dubito della tua buona fede, ma tu la vedi così.
> La storia dei compiti domestici è antica come il mondo e non può essere causa di separazione. Io e mia moglie litighiamo tantissimo su queste cose: ma quando lei era a casa in maternità, io sono stato esentato da tutto e potevo anche fare un più tardi al lavoro (e quindi prendere tutto con più calma). Aiutavo solo la sera in cucina e nel weekend era tutto pulito con la spesa fatta. Una goduria per entrambi. Bei momenti.
> Quanto al grassetto, che ne sai tu del suo bene?
> 
> Non so, ci sono tante cose che non mi tornano. Quello che è sicuro è che lui ha gettato la spugna e si isola da te completamente.


Tu aiutavi la sera e nei week end. Qui non esistono weekend . Va a lavoro pure la domenica. Sempre andato a lavoro. Sempre sempre sempre.  La sera non alza un dito, nemmeno uno. Si mette sul divano e dorme.questo da subito. Mica solo ora.. Da subito! Cosa è cambiato in una settimana? Che non aveva bisogno di conquistare o di convincermi che era in quel modo? Poi una sera ti avvicini e dice di non toccarlo. Un'altra che è stanco. Un'altra ancora che non gli sembra il caso. La volta dopo che è tardi. L'altra che gli fa male la testa. 
Vedi che lavoro anche io. E ci sono andara a lavorare fino a 2 giorni prima di partorire. Ho dovuto fare tutto da me in gravidanza e sistemare tutto da me per l'arrivo della figlia. E quando lavoravo prima di avere un figlio tutti i giorni tornavo a casa e pranzo e cena sempre pronti. Tutto pulito e tutto in ordine. Anche in gravidanza. Non avevo aiuti. Poi ne ho preso uno (e a mia suocera non andava bene.) Ti chiedo la spazzatura e sbuffi come se ti avessi chiesto "caro buttati nel pozzo che è morbido". Ma scherzi?  Io a questo non gli ho fatto mancare niente... Mi posso lamentare come qualsiasi donna, credimi. 
C'è tanto altro di quello che ha fatto, ma non posso scriverlo nei particolari che poi mi riconosce e non sia mai che mi lamenti con nessuno. Invece lui si lamenta eccome... 
Col fratello ad esempio mi prendono in giro da sempre... Come se fossi una estranea. Ma che mi ha sposato a fare?


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> ...... Ma che mi ha sposato a fare?


...un po' ceca, sorda e probabilmente muta lo sei stata anche te......


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Tu aiutavi la sera e nei week end. Qui non esistono weekend . Va a lavoro pure la domenica. Sempre andato a lavoro. Sempre sempre sempre.  La sera non alza un dito, nemmeno uno. Si mette sul divano e dorme.questo da subito. Mica solo ora.. Da subito! Cosa è cambiato in una settimana? Che non aveva bisogno di conquistare o di convincermi che era in quel modo? Poi una sera ti avvicini e dice di non toccarlo. Un'altra che è stanco. Un'altra ancora che non gli sembra il caso. La volta dopo che è tardi. L'altra che gli fa male la testa.
> Vedi che lavoro anche io. E ci sono andara a lavorare fino a 2 giorni prima di partorire. Ho dovuto fare tutto da me in gravidanza e sistemare tutto da me per l'arrivo della figlia. E quando lavoravo prima di avere un figlio tutti i giorni tornavo a casa e pranzo e cena sempre pronti. Tutto pulito e tutto in ordine. Anche in gravidanza. Non avevo aiuti. Poi ne ho preso uno (e a mia suocera non andava bene.) Ti chiedo la spazzatura e sbuffi come se ti avessi chiesto "caro buttati nel pozzo che è morbido". Ma scherzi?  Io a questo non gli ho fatto mancare niente... Mi posso lamentare come qualsiasi donna, credimi.
> C'è tanto altro di quello che ha fatto, ma non posso scriverlo nei particolari che poi mi riconosce e non sia mai che mi lamenti con nessuno. Invece lui si lamenta eccome...
> Col fratello ad esempio mi prendono in giro da sempre... Come se fossi una estranea. Ma che mi ha sposato a fare?


Va bene, capito... Concorso di colpa allora...
Io comunque la sera non facevo tardissimo e nel weekend non ho mai dovuto lavorare.
Non per difendere ma per rimarcare le differenze.


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...un po' ceca, sorda e probabilmente muta lo sei stata anche te......


Sì. .. avrebbe preferito avere accanto una che fa tutto al posto suo e zitta pure. Lui la sua vita ha continuato a farla... Quando gli ho chiesto di più si è sentito come uno che ha fatto uno sbaglio


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per me ne ha parlato con un altra persona e hanno valutato che Vicky sarebbe l'unica a rimetterci perché non ha nulla per giustificare una separazione.
> Vicky indagaaaaaaa


Su cosa devo indagare? 
Lo farei... Lo farò  .. So pure che non troverò nulla . Non perche non ci sia nulla da trovare, ma perché ha le spalle ben coperte da tempo. Uno che non ha niente di suo in casa a parte vestiti e scarpe per me è uno che ha molto da nascondere. Nemmeno la posta fanno arrivare a casa. La prendono loro. Una sola volta mi sono trovata a prenderla, mi è stata tolta dalle mani da mia suocera


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Su cosa devo indagare?
> Lo farei... Lo farò  .. So pure che non troverò nulla . Non perche non ci sia nulla da trovare, ma perché ha le spalle ben coperte da tempo. Uno che non ha niente di suo in casa a parte vestiti e scarpe per me è uno che ha molto da nascondere. Nemmeno la posta fanno arrivare a casa. La prendono loro. Una sola volta mi sono trovata a prenderla, *mi è stata tolta dalle mani da mia suocera*


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Possibile che a casa non ha nulla, un PC un smartphone?? 
Lavora come dipendente??


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Ti assicuro che non c'è niente


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Lo smartphone si, aveva trovato i messaggi con la collega...
Viky, ti mandiamo i fratelli Sherlock e John Holmes.
In un colpo ti risolvono due problemi


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Io fino a qualche anno fa monitoravo il comportamento dei figli con i social ...sul PC .
Basta un semplice software per video corsi.


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Non lo so perché lui ha cercato un figlio. Non è stato per una distrazione sua, te lo assicuro... ma era incredulo lo.stesso e io l'ho presa male anche perché lui era arriabbiato/impaurito vallo a capire visto che non parla.
> Se non avessi modificato la mia vita in funzione della sua non sarebbe esistito nulla. Non glielo rinfaccio, ci mancherebbe. .. In fondo lho fatto pure con piacere. Il piacere di vivere una vita con lui.


il figlio glielo hanno chiesto probabilmente i suoi genitori.   il matrimonio gli serviva per quello, avere dei figli perr fare giocare ai nonni i suoi.

che poi lui sia un lavorodipendente non è insolito, capitano ste persone completamente sublimate alla loro professione.

diciamo che per realizzare i suoi obbiettivi gli serviva una triglia che abboccasse all'amo e tu, spiacemi, sei parecchio triglia.


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Dovrei monitorare il telefono... si può? 
Il PC non lo usa... Ragazzi non c'è niente.

Sono una triglia me ne rendo conto e pure cotta.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il figlio glielo hanno chiesto probabilmente i suoi genitori.   il matrimonio gli serviva per quello, avere dei figli perr fare giocare ai nonni i suoi.
> 
> che poi lui sia un lavorodipendente non è insolito, capitano ste persone completamente sublimate alla loro professione.
> 
> diciamo che per realizzare i suoi obbiettivi gli serviva una triglia che abboccasse all'amo e tu, spiacemi, sei parecchio triglia.


Non capisco perché impantanarsi ancora di più. Mi pare che lei lavori, perché non prendere armi e bagagli (dopo la letterina dell’avvIcaro)  e andarsene? Tanto da sola, col cazzo che marito e suoceri, la fanno stare in casa.


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Dovrei monitorare il telefono... si può?
> Il PC non lo usa... Ragazzi non c'è niente.
> 
> Sono una triglia me ne rendo conto e pure cotta.


tecnicamente puoi monitorare tutto, ma quello che scopri poi non puoi usarlo in sede di separazione, anzi se si viene a sapere che lo spii, ti fa un mazzo tanto.

ingaggia un investigatore, se vuoi qualcosa di utilizzabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Su cosa devo indagare?
> Lo farei... Lo farò  .. So pure che non troverò nulla . Non perche non ci sia nulla da trovare, ma perché ha le spalle ben coperte da tempo. Uno che non ha niente di suo in casa a parte vestiti e scarpe per me è uno che ha molto da nascondere. Nemmeno la posta fanno arrivare a casa. La prendono loro. Una sola volta mi sono trovata a prenderla, mi è stata tolta dalle mani da mia suocera


e no cara! Qui sei cieca proprio. Volevano che il figlioo si accasasse. Non capisco perchè permetti questo.
Siete sposati , allora le sue cose (tutto posta compresa) deve essere in casa vostra.
Scusa se mi permetto, ma una cosi fessacchiotta non era facile da trovare eeeehhhhh!!!!

Sei stata scelta con cura.


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non capisco perché impantanarsi ancora di più. Mi pare che lei lavori, perché non prendere armi e bagagli (dopo la letterina dell’avvIcaro)  e andarsene? Tanto da sola, col cazzo che marito e suoceri, la fanno stare in casa.


perchè nonostante tutto è ancora impantanata nell'ammmmoooore.  per quello resta a sperare che l'acqua bruci ed il fuoco raffreddi


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> *il figlio glielo hanno chiesto probabilmente i suoi genitori*.   il matrimonio gli serviva per quello, avere dei figli perr fare giocare ai nonni i suoi.
> 
> che poi lui sia un lavorodipendente non è insolito, capitano ste persone completamente sublimate alla loro professione.
> 
> diciamo che per realizzare i suoi obbiettivi gli serviva una triglia che abboccasse all'amo e tu, spiacemi, sei parecchio triglia.


E magari sono proprio loro che lo tengono buono, per paura di perdere l'adorata nipote...


----------



## ilnikko (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Su cosa devo indagare?
> Lo farei... Lo farò  .. So pure che non troverò nulla . Non perche non ci sia nulla da trovare, ma perché ha le spalle ben coperte da tempo. Uno che non ha niente di suo in casa a parte vestiti e scarpe per me è uno che ha molto da nascondere. Nemmeno la posta fanno arrivare a casa. La prendono loro. Una sola volta mi sono trovata a prenderla, mi è stata tolta dalle mani da mia suocera


Cazzo sembra la trama di un thriller...
Ora devi fare 2 cose : pararti il culo e scappare. In quest'ordine. Chiedi consiglio a qualcuno assolutamente estraneo.


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Per come lo vivo sembra un horror altro che thriller 

La posta non arriva e non arriverà mai, nemmeno se glielo dico. Le chiavi della posta me le hanno date un anno dopo, ma comunque solo una volta ero riuscita a prenderla e non spiarlo, non ho mai aperto posta non mia nemmeno dai miei genitori. Così come ho visto che la sua posta non arriva a casa nostra, ho scelto di non far arrivare nemmeno la mia. Sono fessa, ma fino a un certo punto. Che io sia stata scelta, ora che me lo dici: Sì è vero. Perché la madre parlava sempre di me a lui  (all'inizio che uscivamo insieme lui me lo diceva sempre). Poi però gli è andata male a tutti perché non sono come sembro. Sono triglia, ma non come si crede. Sono triglia perché non ho saputo vedere certe cose all'inizio. E di sicuro sono triglia perché io al contrario di lui ero innamorata e lo sono ancora un poco, altrimenti me ne sarei andata dopo un mese di matrimonio.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Su cosa devo indagare? Lo farei... Lo farò  .. So pure che non troverò nulla . Non perche non ci sia nulla da trovare, ma perché ha le spalle ben coperte da tempo. Uno che non ha niente di suo in casa a parte vestiti e scarpe per me è uno che ha molto da nascondere. Nemmeno la posta fanno arrivare a casa. La prendono loro. Una sola volta mi sono trovata a prenderla, mi è stata tolta dalle mani da mia suocera


Scusa, ma a te non arriva mai posta?Sicura di essere obiettiva, sul fatto che non tenga nulla al di fuori di vestiti? Vi arriveranno bollette, comunicazioni bancarie etc. etc. Comunque la cassetta della posta visitala pure tu. Non dico di aprire la corrispondenza dei suoceri, ci mancherebbe. Ma metti loro in chiaro che esisti. E quella del marito inizia a ritirarla tu. Almeno vedi chi gliela manda. A me pare surreale comunque: capisco che quando c'è una separazione in ballo ognuno diventa  "geloso" dei fatti propri. Ma che uno in casa tenga solo vestiti sin da subito mi farebbe andare in allarme molto più che l'avere semplicemente suoceri invadenti.Mi verrebbe da pensare a qualche brutto giro per davvero.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Ma tuo marito torna sempre a casa per il pranzo ??


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scusa, ma a te non arriva mai posta?Sicura di essere obiettiva, sul fatto che non tenga nulla al di fuori di vestiti? Vi arriveranno bollette, comunicazioni bancarie etc. etc. Comunque la cassetta della posta visitala pure tu. Non dico di aprire la corrispondenza dei suoceri, ci mancherebbe. Ma metti loro in chiaro che esisti. E quella del marito inizia a ritirarla tu. Almeno vedi chi gliela manda. A me pare surreale comunque: capisco che quando c'è una separazione in ballo ognuno diventa  "geloso" dei fatti propri. Ma che uno in casa tenga solo vestiti sin da subito mi farebbe andare in allarme molto più che l'avere semplicemente suoceri invadenti.Mi verrebbe da pensare a qualche brutto giro per davvero.


La mia posta (banca e altro) arriva a casa dei miei. Bollette ok le porta a casa. Banca assolutamente mai. È surreale esatto... Non sarà un brutto giro, ma è sempre perché lui ha pensato da subito che "se un domani", io non so niente e non posso pretendere niente.

Torna a pranzo, non sempre.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

E quando non torna a pranzo vai a trovarlo.
In ditta da me molti saltano la pausa pranzo.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E quando non torna a pranzo vai a trovarlo.
> In ditta da me molti saltano la pausa pranzo.


Inutile tanto lei ha accettato anche l’idea dell’amante. Ho il sentore che fra poco la vichi andrà in TSO.


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Avevo cominciato a farlo, non per il pranzo ma all'ora in cui so che il lavoro finisce. Solo due volte ci sono riuscita. La terza già non c'era e non mi aveva detto di essere uscito...... Io sono passata e l'auto non c'era. Mi aveva mentito dicendo che era in riunione.   Forse era a farsi qualcuno


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Avevo cominciato a farlo, non per il pranzo ma all'ora in cui so che il lavoro finisce. Solo due volte ci sono riuscita. La terza già non c'era e non mi aveva detto di essere uscito...... Io sono passata e l'auto non c'era. Mi aveva mentito dicendo che era in riunione.   Forse era a farsi qualcuno


E quindi? tutto bene madama la marchesa


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Avevo cominciato a farlo, non per il pranzo ma all'ora in cui so che il lavoro finisce. Solo due volte ci sono riuscita. La terza già non c'era e non mi aveva detto di essere uscito...... Io sono passata e l'auto non c'era. Mi aveva mentito dicendo che era in riunione.   Forse era a farsi qualcuno


Esatto


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

La prossima volta vai 5min prima


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

E aggiungo che alla domanda e dove sei stato che la tua auto non c'era si è incazzato per non rispondere e ha rivoltato la cosa dicendo altro che non c'entrava niente

Non impazzisco perché di natura sono una persona molto calma e paziente. Sono triglia


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> E aggiungo che alla domanda e dove sei stato che la tua auto non c'era si è incazzato per non rispondere e ha rivoltato la cosa dicendo altro che non c'entrava niente
> 
> Non impazzisco perché di natura sono una persona molto calma e paziente. Sono triglia


Vicky l'investigatrice ... Mo l'impermeabile non si nota neanche


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> E aggiungo che alla domanda e dove sei stato che la tua auto non c'era si è incazzato per non rispondere e ha rivoltato la cosa dicendo altro che non c'entrava niente
> 
> Non impazzisco perché di natura sono una persona molto calma e paziente. Sono triglia


Vicky sei strana ... Uno non ti da una risposta.e te non dici nulla.... ?????


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vicky sei strana ... Uno non ti da una risposta.e te non dici nulla.... ?????


È Kikko in gonnella


----------



## MariLea (27 Ottobre 2017)

@*Viky36*, ormai ci hai incuriositi tutti,
se non hai i soldi per l'investigatore privato, facciamo una colletta,
ma ormai vogliamo sapere cosa nasconde quest'uomo


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> @*Viky36*, ormai ci hai incuriositi tutti,
> se non hai i soldi per l'investigatore privato, facciamo una colletta,
> ma ormai vogliamo sapere cosa nasconde quest'uomo


Sono pronto con i miei 10 eurini


----------



## MariLea (27 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono pronto con i miei 10 eurini


Bene, con i miei fanno 20
dai che, se si aggiungono gli altri, almeno un giorno di investigazione lo paghiamo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono pronto con i miei 10 eurini


Partecipo anch'io 



Blaise53 ha detto:


> È Kikko in gonnella


:rotfl::sonar:


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> E aggiungo che alla domanda e dove sei stato che la tua auto non c'era si è incazzato per non rispondere e ha rivoltato la cosa dicendo altro che non c'entrava niente
> 
> Non impazzisco perché di natura sono una persona molto calma e paziente. Sono triglia


Ma mettigli la geolocalizzazione sul cellulare abbinata alla password e seguilo su Google.
Fai qualche ricerca su internet che ti viene spiegato.
Oppure acquisto uno di quei programmi di localizzazione e installaglielo sul cellulare.
Le basi! Le basi!


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vicky sei strana ... Uno non ti da una risposta.e te non dici nulla.... ?????


Io insisto pure con le domande. Ma alla fine mi devo arrendere alle sue non risposte.  Come reagisci con uno che alza la voce si avvicina guardandoti con gli occhi incazzati neri con aria di sfida ed è il doppio di te?  Non ha mai alzato le mani, ma fa paura. 
Non lo posso mica legare e torturare 

Una cosa però di lui lo capita : quando fa così io ho colto nel segno!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mettigli la geolocalizzazione sul cellulare abbinata alla password e seguilo su Google.
> Fai qualche ricerca su internet che ti viene spiegato.
> Oppure acquisto uno di quei programmi di localizzazione e installaglielo sul cellulare.
> Le basi! Le basi!


Io ne ho una migliore: visto che va al lavoro in macchina, nascondi il tuo cellulare (acceso, ovviamente) nella sua auto.
Poi con la geolocalizzazione lo segui passo dopo passo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Io insisto pure con le domande. Ma alla fine mi devo arrendere alle sue non risposte.  Come reagisci con uno che alza la voce si avvicina guardandoti con gli occhi incazzati neri con aria di sfida ed è il doppio di te?  Non ha mai alzato le mani, ma fa paura.
> Non lo posso mica legare e torturare
> 
> Una cosa però di lui lo capita : quando fa così io ho colto nel segno!


mmmm
quindi lui è altro e tu sei piccolina
mi piacciono quelle piccoline


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io ne ho una migliore: visto che va al lavoro in macchina, nascondi il tuo cellulare (acceso, ovviamente) nella sua auto.
> Poi con la geolocalizzazione lo segui passo dopo passo


Eh... Sulla sua auto non ci salgo mai. Se lo trova che gli dico che sono inciampata ed essendo il vetro aperto ci sarà finito dentro? Ne ha più di una. Che facciamo la colletta per 3 cellulari x 3 auto?


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> mmmm
> quindi lui è altro e tu sei piccolina
> mi piacciono quelle piccoline


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Ma pienz’ semp’ a na’ cosa. Ma non hai capito che qua non c’è trippa per gatti.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mettigli la geolocalizzazione sul cellulare abbinata alla password e seguilo su Google.
> Fai qualche ricerca su internet che ti viene spiegato.
> Oppure acquisto uno di quei programmi di localizzazione e installaglielo sul cellulare.
> Le basi! Le basi!


Devi metter le mani sul cellulare però...non è semplicissimo eh


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Eh... Sulla sua auto non ci salgo mai. Se lo trova che gli dico che sono inciampata ed essendo il vetro aperto ci sarà finito dentro? Ne ha più di una. Che facciamo la colletta per 3 cellulari x 3 auto?


Alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio. Tre auto? Statt’ a ‘ casa’ che campi alla grande.


----------



## MariLea (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Eh... Sulla sua auto non ci salgo mai. Se lo trova che gli dico che sono inciampata ed essendo il vetro aperto ci sarà finito dentro? Ne ha più di una. Che facciamo la colletta per 3 cellulari x 3 auto?


no ci costa meno un investigatore
se trova roba di sostanza fatti fare fattura e conserva tutto gelosamente


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Eh... Sulla sua auto non ci salgo mai. Se lo trova che gli dico che sono inciampata ed essendo il vetro aperto ci sarà finito dentro? Ne ha più di una. Che facciamo la colletta per 3 cellulari x 3 auto?


Azz, ma chist' ten' o' tabbacc'!
Adesso capisco perché rimani aggrappata


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Azz, ma chist' ten' o' tabbacc'!
> Adesso capisco perché rimani aggrappata


Patane, fagioli....,,,,,


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Macche'.. Mi avesse mai fatto regali... Solo da findanzati  (scelti dalla suocera )... Un solo vestito durante il matrimonio. .. poi niente. Se ci stavo per i soldi avrei approfittato. Voleva farmi un regalo una volta, gli dissi non mi serve niente ora grazie... Sono stata scema! Ma in tutta onestà non gli chiedo nulla perché non vorrei che mi rinfacci pure questo dopo o che pensi che ho approfittato di lui. Questo non potrebbero dirlo (ma lo diranno sicuro). Una volta siamo usciti e suocera lo chiama e gli dice di non spendere soldi.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mettigli la geolocalizzazione sul cellulare abbinata alla password e seguilo su Google.
> Fai qualche ricerca su internet che ti viene spiegato.
> Oppure acquisto uno di quei programmi di localizzazione e installaglielo sul cellulare.
> Le basi! Le basi!


Lei non deve fare niente di illegale, o di strano. Deve andare da un avvocato, e farsi consigliare. E rivolgersi ad una agenzia investigativa seria, chiedendo sia con chi si vede il marito, sia i conti corrente.
Non deve improvvisarsi detective. Non ne ha il tempo, e probabilmente verrebbe sgamata a tempo zero.

E deve restare coi piedi per terra.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Allora si genovese


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lei non deve fare niente di illegale, o di strano. Deve andare da un avvocato, e farsi consigliare. E rivolgersi ad una agenzia investigativa seria, chiedendo sia con chi si vede il marito, sia i conti corrente.
> Non deve improvvisarsi detective. Non ne ha il tempo, e probabilmente verrebbe sgamata a tempo zero.
> 
> E deve restare coi piedi per terra.


Quoto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Macche'.. Mi avesse mai fatto regali... Solo da findanzati  (scelti dalla suocera )... Un solo vestito durante il matrimonio. .. poi niente. Se ci stavo per i soldi avrei approfittato. Voleva farmi un regalo una volta, gli dissi non mi serve niente ora grazie... Sono stata scema! Ma in tutta onestà non gli chiedo nulla perché non vorrei che mi rinfacci pure questo dopo o che pensi che ho approfittato di lui. Questo non potrebbero dirlo (ma lo diranno sicuro). Una volta siamo usciti e suocera lo chiama e gli dice di non spendere soldi.


Mica dicevamo quello. Dicevamo che evidentemente ha i soldini e, ai tuoi occhi, qualche freccia in più nell'arco rispetto ad un morto di fame come [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION]


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lei non deve fare niente di illegale, o di strano. Deve andare da un avvocato, e farsi consigliare. E rivolgersi ad una *agenzia investigativa seria*, chiedendo sia con chi si vede il marito, sia i conti corrente.
> Non deve improvvisarsi detective. Non ne ha il tempo, e probabilmente verrebbe *sgamata a tempo zero*.
> 
> E deve restare coi piedi per terra.


Va che la seconda costa... e i soldi che escono non è detto siano così facili da celare.
Per togliersi il dubbio basta quello che ho detto, che sono semplicemente dati di Google.
Se invece si vogliono prove... a che servono le prove in questo caso?
Se si separa per tradimento che ci sia o meno l'addebito non le cambia nulla.
Le tutela è sempre per il figlio e lei è la madre. Caso già chiuso.
Se invece ha già deciso per la separazione in qualsiasi caso... una visita dall'avvocato è più che sufficiente.
Più che altro mi chiedo... ma lei ha già deciso cosa fare?


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lei non deve fare niente di illegale, o di strano. Deve andare da un avvocato, e farsi consigliare. E rivolgersi ad una agenzia investigativa seria, chiedendo sia con chi si vede il marito, sia i conti corrente.
> Non deve improvvisarsi detective. Non ne ha il tempo, e probabilmente verrebbe sgamata a tempo zero.
> 
> E deve restare coi piedi per terra.




Questa non la sapevo... Un investigatore può accedere ai conti senza essere autorizzato? 
Io voglio rimanere coi piedi ben saldi. Lui è molto intelligente. Secondo me mi sgamerebbe pure l'investigatore. di certo non glielo posso mettere mentre litighiamo. Già è diffidente.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mica dicevamo quello. Dicevamo che evidentemente ha i soldini e, ai tuoi occhi, qualche freccia in più nell'arco rispetto ad un morto di fame come [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION]


Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Va che la seconda costa... e i soldi che escono non è detto siano così facili da celare.
> *Per togliersi il dubbio basta quello che ho detto, che sono semplicemente dati di Google.*
> Se invece si vogliono prove... a che servono le prove in questo caso?
> Se si separa per tradimento che ci sia o meno l'addebito non le cambia nulla.
> ...


intanto se ha un iphone non funziona
E poi uno così dubito che lasci in giro il cellulare e che soprattutto abbia dato la password alla moglie


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Va che la seconda costa... e i soldi che escono non è detto siano così facili da celare.
> Per togliersi il dubbio basta quello che ho detto, che sono semplicemente dati di Google.
> Se invece si vogliono prove... a che servono le prove in questo caso?
> Se si separa per tradimento che ci sia o meno l'addebito non le cambia nulla.
> ...


Mio cambierebbe solo perché in quel caso non è colpa mia se ci separiamo... Un fatto di immagine e di rivincita personale. Serve a poco... ma data la famiglia servirebbe a molto per me


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Vicky devi mettere il tuo cellulare "carico""silenzioso"sulla sua auto con connessione attiva  ha un errore massimo di 150 metri ... E poi dal PC lo rintracci.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Questa non la sapevo... Un investigatore può accedere ai conti senza essere autorizzato?
> Io voglio rimanere coi piedi ben saldi. Lui è molto intelligente. Secondo me mi sgamerebbe pure l'investigatore. di certo non glielo posso mettere mentre litighiamo. Già è diffidente.


In linea teorica un investigatore non può. "accedere" ai conti, nel senso che non potrebbe sapere la capienza.
Può però certamente scoprire quanti conti fanno capo alla persona (conto corrente, banca di appoggio etc).

Non è cosa da poco. In sede di separazione, per esempio, con questi dati si chiede quello che in gergo e' un 210, ovvero un ordine di esibizione. Così e' possibile sapere la capienza dei conti, e dei movimenti, in maniera del tutto legittima.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Va che la seconda costa... e i soldi che escono non è detto siano così facili da celare.
> Per togliersi il dubbio basta quello che ho detto, che sono semplicemente dati di Google.
> Se invece si vogliono prove... a che servono le prove in questo caso?
> Se si separa per tradimento che ci sia o meno l'addebito non le cambia nulla.
> ...


Non è così. La figura dell'addebito, per quanto depauperata e sfrondata di una cospicua casistica, esiste ancora.
E se un marito mette le corna a una moglie mentre questa e' a casa con la figlia di tre mesi...

Può spiacere fare questi ragionamenti, ma vanno fatti eccome.

Idem se il marito può dichiarare situazioni reddituali non conformi alle effettive entrate e uscite.

Non è questione di. "soddisfazione personale": per il che, suggerirei senz'altro di lasciar perdere.


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non è così. La figura dell'addebito, per quanto depauperata e sfrondata di una cospicua casistica, esiste ancora.
> E se un marito mette le corna a una moglie mentre questa e' a casa con la figlia di tre mesi...
> 
> Può spiacere fare questi ragionamenti, ma vanno fatti eccome.
> ...


tu però continui a ragionare come se Vicky avesse già preso una posizione ed una decisione.

al momento, ogni sua parola è dettata dalla pancia, non dalla testa.     e muoversi di pancia è sempre pericoloso.

a sta ragazza deve passare l'embolo, prima di ogni altra considerazione


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vicky devi mettere il tuo cellulare "carico""silenzioso"sulla sua auto con connessione attiva  ha un errore massimo di 150 metri ... E poi dal PC lo rintracci.


Sì.


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu però continui a ragionare come se Vicky avesse già preso una posizione ed una decisione.
> 
> al momento, ogni sua parola è dettata dalla pancia, non dalla testa.     e muoversi di pancia è sempre pericoloso.
> 
> a sta ragazza deve passare l'embolo, prima di ogni altra considerazione


Sono d'accordo. Mi deve passare questo momento in cui sono a casa, ho poco da fare e pensare e quindi è chiodo fisso. Una volta passata la fase in questione i consigli che mi date tutti sono utili, da rielaborare nel caso in questione, ma tutti utilissimi... Grazie davvero!


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu però continui a ragionare come se Vicky avesse già preso una posizione ed una decisione.al momento, ogni sua parola è dettata dalla pancia, non dalla testa.     e muoversi di pancia è sempre pericoloso.a sta ragazza deve passare l'embolo, prima di ogni altra considerazione


Infatti non deve muoversi di pancia, ma di testa. Per questo che le dico piedi a terra, e fatti in mano.Preferivi che le suggerissi, con una bimba di tre mesi, di iniziare a improvvisarsi detective?Più che dirle di rivolgersi a professionisti.... Oh.Poi potrà pure decidere di passare sopra ai fatti e perdonare. Intanto credo che, anziché interrogarsi. (peraltro sull'onda della emotività di una recente gravidanza) su ipotesi, sia opportuno chiarire quali siano i FATTI di cui stiamo a parlare. Oltre alla evidente mancanza di dialogo.Tu la pensi diversamente?


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Se le auto di tuo marito hanno il navigatore integrato puoi vedere i suoi percorsi. Casomai quando dorme ..


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vicky devi mettere il tuo cellulare "carico""silenzioso"sulla sua auto con connessione attiva  ha un errore massimo di 150 metri ... E poi dal PC lo rintracci.


Ok e poi che faccio lo raggiungo o vedo semplicemente Dove è andato... Se riesco a uscire con lui ci provo... Mi devo informare come si fa . Scusate ora devo uscire con la bimba è la nostra ora d'aria :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Mi deve passare questo momento in cui sono a casa, ho poco da fare e pensare e quindi è chiodo fisso. Una volta passata la fase in questione i consigli che mi date tutti sono utili, da rielaborare nel caso in questione, ma tutti utilissimi... Grazie davvero!


Dai fai la vichinga, distruggilo


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Buona passeggiata


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Ok e poi che faccio lo raggiungo o vedo semplicemente Dove è andato... Se riesco a uscire con lui ci provo... Mi devo informare come si fa . Scusate ora devo uscire con la bimba è la nostra ora d'aria :carneval:


Ci sono dei programmi di localizzazione che vengono spacciati per il controllo dei figli, da installare su due cellulari, che ti danno la posizione istantanea (con Google è ritardata di un'ora).
Devi comprarti un secondo cellulare da 70/80 euro, da mettere sulla macchina di lui.
Lo metti silenzioso, proteggendolo ovviamente con una password. Consumalo un po' che non sembri nuovo casomai dovesse trovarlo.
A casa ti tieni il tuo e controlli la posizione.
Se lui lo trova... magari sarà quello del meccanico, dell'autolavaggio, chi lo sa.
Inventati una scusa adeguata.
Ma nella maggior parte dei casi le persone non vanno mai a rovistare troppo nella propria auto.
Una posizione può essere quella sotto i sedili ribaltabili posteriori, se è una 2 volumi.
Lascia perdere i cassetti che sono i posti più accessibili.
Ovviamente il cellulare deve avere una buona batteria, che duri almeno una giornata.
Ovviamente questo ha la sola funzione di toglierti i dubbi che aleggiano nella tua testa, nient'altro.


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Infatti non deve muoversi di pancia, ma di testa. Per questo che le dico piedi a terra, e fatti in mano.Preferivi che le suggerissi, con una bimba di tre mesi, di iniziare a improvvisarsi detective?Più che dirle di rivolgersi a professionisti.... Oh.Poi potrà pure decidere di passare sopra ai fatti e perdonare. Intanto credo che, anziché interrogarsi. (peraltro sull'onda della emotività di una recente gravidanza) su ipotesi, sia opportuno chiarire quali siano i FATTI di cui stiamo a parlare. Oltre alla evidente mancanza di dialogo.Tu la pensi diversamente?


veramente gliel'ho scritto pure io di trovare un investigatore per raccogliere prove


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente gliel'ho scritto pure io di trovare un investigatore per raccogliere prove


E allora non ho capito cosa mi replicavi al tuo post precedente  Come fa "a farsi passare l'embolo" se non accerta prima quello di cui stiamo parlando? Lei lamenta che lui altro in casa non porta, se non i vestiti. Chiaro che se fosse così, il sospetto verrebbe a chiunque. Ma di tutto. Se a questo aggiungi che non ottiene nessuna risposta, chiedendo, come le consiglieresti di farsi passare l'embolo? Pedinandolo di persona? Magari mentre allatta la bimba? Con metodi che non sono atti a raccogliere prove, e che se sgamati alla meglio portano lui a farsi ancora più prudente?Come ne esce dall'embolo?


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Quanti aspiranti detective. Per un motivo o per un altro ci si ingegna ..


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E allora non ho capito cosa mi replicavi al tuo post precedente  Come fa "a farsi passare l'embolo" se non accerta prima quello di cui stiamo parlando? Lei lamenta che lui altro in casa non porta, se non i vestiti. Chiaro che se fosse così, il sospetto verrebbe a chiunque. Ma di tutto. Se a questo aggiungi che non ottiene nessuna risposta, chiedendo, come le consiglieresti di farsi passare l'embolo? Pedinandolo di persona? Magari mentre allatta la bimba? Con metodi che non sono atti a raccogliere prove, e che se sgamati alla meglio portano lui a farsi ancora più prudente?Come ne esce dall'embolo?


con un bel respiro profondo, prendendo atto che quello che la lega ancora a st'uomo non è amore ma una qualchew forma di dipendenza emotiva e che non c'è futuro per lei in questo matrimonio se non finire veramente alla neurodeliri per esaurimento nervoso.

se ne esce con l'istinto di autoconservazione.   ed una volta espirato si fa tutto quello che va fatto, avvocato, investigatore etc.......


----------



## Viky36 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Mi analizzo ma probabilmente con tutti sto ormoni post parto non sono proprio lucida... comunque il mio non sembra un matrimonio vero e proprio, non c'è condivisione di nulla e credo a sto punto non ci sia mai stata. È come se mancssse sempre un cent per fare un euro. Ma il cent non è mio sempre, dovrebbe metterlo lui qualche volta


----------



## Farabrutto (27 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Mi analizzo ma probabilmente con tutti sto ormoni post parto non sono proprio lucida... comunque il mio non sembra un matrimonio vero e proprio, non c'è condivisione di nulla e credo a sto punto non ci sia mai stata. È come se mancssse sempre un cent per fare un euro. Ma il cent non è mio sempre, dovrebbe metterlo lui qualche volta


Senti se è vero anche solo il 50% di quello che dici, al netto delle scariche ormonali post parto... Io manco ci perderei tempo a seguirlo con il telefono e Google maps. Già il solo fatto che ti rifiuti è grave a prescindere se va a puttane, in sala giochi, o a vedere una partita di calcio. Non ti vuole. 
Tanto se così scopri che ti tradisce, non è un genere di prova che puoi usare in tribunale: per quello ti servono prove solide e per giunta ottenute legalmente. O una confessione, che dubito otterrai.
Per quanto sia un traditore, per quanto abbia vissuto in molti anni di matrimonio momenti critici con mia moglie, beh senti questo è inaccettabile. Io faccio due lavori. Lavoro tanto, ma cucino 3 volte a settimana, faccio la spesa io (mi piace farlo) e faccio ogni cosa che serve a casa... E certo non la rifiuto. Ma se già state messi così... Ma scappa da sta gabbia che tanto dorata non mi sembra... A prescindere da quello che fa tuo marito


Inviato dal mio Nexus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Viky36 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Senti se è vero anche solo il 50% di quello che dici, al netto delle scariche ormonali post parto... Io manco ci perderei tempo a seguirlo con il telefono e Google maps. Già il solo fatto che ti rifiuti è grave a prescindere se va a puttane, in sala giochi, o a vedere una partita di calcio. Non ti vuole.
> Tanto se così scopri che ti tradisce, non è un genere di prova che puoi usare in tribunale: per quello ti servono prove solide e per giunta ottenute legalmente. O una confessione, che dubito otterrai.
> Per quanto sia un traditore, per quanto abbia vissuto in molti anni di matrimonio momenti critici con mia moglie, beh senti questo è inaccettabile. Io faccio due lavori. Lavoro tanto, ma cucino 3 volte a settimana, faccio la spesa io (mi piace farlo) e faccio ogni cosa che serve a casa... E certo non la rifiuto. Ma se già state messi così... Ma scappa da sta gabbia che tanto dorata non mi sembra... A prescindere da quello che fa tuo marito
> 
> ...


Altro che dorata... poteva sembrarlo...
Il vero problema è appunto che non mi vuole. Ma giustamente è un problema mio, Lui se se lo fosse posto davvero mi avrebbe lasciata non ora, ma subito!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono dei programmi di localizzazione che vengono spacciati per il controllo dei figli, da installare su due cellulari, che ti danno la posizione istantanea (con Google è ritardata di un'ora).
> Devi comprarti un secondo cellulare da 70/80 euro, da mettere sulla macchina di lui.
> Lo metti silenzioso, proteggendolo ovviamente con una password. Consumalo un po' che non sembri nuovo casomai dovesse trovarlo.
> A casa ti tieni il tuo e controlli la posizione.
> ...


Sei un genio!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

A me sembra più strana la reticenza sugli aspetti economici.
Non capisco neanche come si possa fare un figlio senza le basi.
La cosa più probabile mi pare quella che abbia traffici poco puliti e che sia in un periodo molto critico. Altro che amante.


----------



## Viky36 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra più strana la reticenza sugli aspetti economici.
> Non capisco neanche come si possa fare un figlio senza le basi.
> La cosa più probabile mi pare quella che abbia traffici poco puliti e che sia in un periodo molto critico. Altro che amante.


A questo ho pensato per un attimo... Ma sembra tutto molto pulito, sempre dal loro modo di gestire gli affari e sono giunta alla conclusione che il punto economico del nascondere si basi sulla non fiducia e sulla paura che domani possa io avanzare pretese di qualcosa. Forse è o meglio sono poco informati  perché ora ci sono sentenze in cui la moglie gli alimenti non li deve avere più nemmeno se non lavora...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> A questo ho pensato per un attimo... Ma sembra tutto molto pulito, sempre dal loro modo di gestire gli affari e sono giunta alla conclusione che il punto economico del nascondere si basi sulla non fiducia e sulla paura che domani possa io avanzare pretese di qualcosa. Forse è o meglio sono poco informati  perché ora ci sono sentenze in cui la moglie gli alimenti non li deve avere più nemmeno se non lavora...


Non conoscendo il ramo della attività non posso dire e non potrei nemmeno conoscendolo. Però traffici o problemi possono esserci in ogni campo e potrebbe essere un modo per proteggerti.
Tra l’altro spiegherebbe benissimo il cambiamento repentino da “andiamo a cena” a “separiamoci”.


----------



## Viky36 (28 Ottobre 2017)

È una ipotesi da non tralasciare


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> È una ipotesi da non tralasciare


Ma chi cazzo ti sei sposato? Ogni cosa che ti si dice rispondi “può essere” mah! ma veramente scendi dal vallo di buino?  Mi sa tanto che fai la scema per non andare in guerra.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo ti sei sposato? Ogni cosa che ti si dice rispondi “può essere” mah! ma veramente scendi dal vallo di buino?  Mi sa tanto che fai la scema per non andare in guerra.


:up:


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Mi analizzo ma probabilmente con tutti sto ormoni post parto non sono proprio lucida... comunque il mio non sembra un matrimonio vero e proprio, non c'è condivisione di nulla e credo a sto punto non ci sia mai stata. È come se mancssse sempre un cent per fare un euro. Ma il cent non è mio sempre, dovrebbe metterlo lui qualche volta


Ciao, benvenuta 

visto che ti hanno già consigliata a diversi livelli, io mi permetto di fare quella che rompe le storie, senza nessun intento polemico, ovviamente.

La cosa che davvero mi lascia basita in tutta la storia che racconti è il fatto che ti ci sei messa tu. Un passo dopo l'altro. 

Nessun intento colpevolizzante, sia ben chiaro. Ma penso che, mentre ti organizzi per risolvere il casino in cui dici di trovarti, tu apra anche qualche riflessione su di te. 

Ti sei sposata uno sulla base di parole. A quanto dici. 
E non di fatti. 

Se questo non condivide niente ora a livello economico, e il matrimonio è ANCHE un contratto di ordine materiale ed economico, se tu non sai niente, io deduco che tu non sapessi nemmeno prima di sposarlo che cosa facesse e come vivesse esattamente. 

Personalmente mi pare davvero assurdo. 
Nella conoscenza BASE di una persona c'è la sua parte sociale. Il lavoro, le amicizie, le frequentazioni. E non perchè sia una regola, ma perchè si capisce anche in attraverso questi aspetti con chi si ha a che fare. 

Altrettanto personalmente non potrei convivere o sposarmi con una persona di cui non conosco le entrate. E che non condivide con me informazioni di questo genere. 

Che sono fondamentali alla costruzione di un progetto CONCRETO comune. 

Come caspita si fa a progettare qualcosa insieme se non si sanno le disponibilità individuali e quelle che da individuali possono divenire comuni? 

Manco una vacanza si progetta così. 
Serve un budget anche solo per un week insieme. 

Cosa ti è venuto in mente di sposarti con uno che non era disponibile a questo tipo di conoscenza? 

Cosa ti ha spinta a credere di conoscerlo??

Più ti leggo, più ho la netta sensazione che tu non sappia niente di tuo marito. 

Come ti sei trovata a sposarti? 
In base a cosa hai deciso che lui fosse l'uomo che volevi accanto per un tempo indeterminato come un matrimonio? 

E senza tutte le informazioni fondamentali per una convivenza paritaria, come ti è venuto in mente di farci anche una figlia? 
Voglio dire, fare una figlia, in particolare per una donna, significa ipotecare un sacco di cose. In primis, salvo non si abbia un lavoro che garantisce la maternità, il lavoro e i guadagni futuri. 

Significa anche sapere se si hanno le disponibilità per progettare una maternità con gli aiuti necessari. Dalla baby sitter alle cure mediche agli imprevisti etc etc...su quali basi avete fatto progetti?

Parlo di basi concrete eh. 

Che l'amore non si mangia nè a pranzo nè a cena. 

Ed in ogni caso, l'amore presuppone conoscenza. Di tutta la persona. 

Se non è così, a me vien spontaneo chiedermi chi si ama. 

Se una persona reale o la persona che CI SI immagina l'altro sia. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> visto che ti hanno già consigliata a diversi livelli, io mi permetto di fare quella che rompe le storie, senza nessun intento polemico, ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Miiiiiii .... ma nu’ poco meno fiume in piena?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> visto che ti hanno già consigliata a diversi livelli, io mi permetto di fare quella che rompe le storie, senza nessun intento polemico, ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Miiiiiii .... ma nu’ poco meno fiume in piena?


ciao 

ho scritto troppo? 

mi sembravano i punti base...


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto


ehy...ciao


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ho scritto troppo?
> 
> mi sembravano i punti base...


Ma dirlo in due va beh in quattro parole no?


Ciao. Scusa non ti ho salutato. Dove sei stata a folleggiare?


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dirlo in due va beh in quattro parole no?
> 
> 
> Ciao. Scusa non ti ho salutato. Dove sei stata a folleggiare?


In due/quattro parole non ero mica capace sai! 

O meglio, sarei dovuta ricorrere a parole scurrili, e sto allenando l'eleganza...come una Signora 


Ero a elaborare cose...in effetti una sorta di folleggiamento 

In posti, nella mia testa, tipo così


----------



## Viky36 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Io faccio un lavoro con buona entrata mensile. Il mio lavoro da solo può coprire tutte le spese di una casa, un figlio piccolo con pannolini, vestitini che in 15 giorni bisogna cambiare e via discorrendo. Ho sempre lavorato io. Non mi sono mai tirata indietro a fare nulla. Se non bastano mi metto a fare anche qualcos'altro. Faccio un figlio con la consapevolezza di non fargli mancare niente. Non per un fatto egoistico. Perché i figli si possono anche fare per questo. 

Io sono sicura che lui non sia un disonesto. Ma ripeto sempre che tutto può essere. Non vivo in una capitale e la realtà è piccola. Se tu sei disonesto o uno che ammazza polli si saprebbe dopo 10 minuti che l'hai spennato. Ciò non toglie che viste le sue continue uscite in cui non si sa dove vada di preciso, potrebbe essere tutto e niente (per il lavoro), magari ha varie commari fuori o...Boh??? Io propendo per il niente di disonesto.
Essendo una piccola realtà che tu chieda o meno (e certo che ne abbiamo parlato prima di sposarci), sapresti pure se è uno che ha i debiti. Il tenore di vita non lo considero. Una persona che è sempre a lavoro (così dice ma poi a lavoro qualche volta non lo trovi), non può avere un tenore di vita adeguato agli orari di lavoro. Io so che lavoro fa. Non mi è data la possibilità di vedere le entrate effettive, perché sono straconvinta che i suoi non vogliano che IO sappia. Ma so che entrate ce ne sono. Come lo so? Perché mia suocera non vuole lo sappia io, ma parla. Un matrimonio così, con dei familiari che pensano sempre che qualcuno voglia fargli barba pelo e contro pelo, non è una cosa carina.  Prima del matrimonio non ho mai chiesto nulla di entrate o via discorrendo perché era a lui a dirmi molto chiaramente che c'erano. E non chiedevo perché non ne avevo bisogno e perché non volevo si pensasse che lo sposavo per i soldi (cosa che secondo me pensano lo stesso). Che poi dopo il matrimonio sia successo qualcosa tale da non far rispondere a una semplicissima curiosità ("quanto guadagni di preciso?"), questo è sicuro. Cosa sia non lo so. Che io metta o meno un investigatore nemmeno saprebbe rispondere a questa domanda. Ha un'amante? Sì, c'è una persona con cui si sente quotidianamente e sono cuoricini e bacetti e gnigni gnegne . per me questo già è tradimento. Perché io non mi metto a mandare cuori e baci a chiunque. Io l'ho sempre  aspettato la sera.


----------



## Farabrutto (28 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Sì, c'è una persona con cui si sente quotidianamente e sono cuoricini e bacetti e gnigni gnegne . per me questo già è tradimento...


Se lo puoi provare, già solo uno scambio di messaggi del genere è considerato sufficiente da un punto di vista giuridico


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Io faccio un lavoro con buona entrata mensile. Il mio lavoro da solo può coprire tutte le spese di una casa, un figlio piccolo con pannolini, vestitini che in 15 giorni bisogna cambiare e via discorrendo. Ho sempre lavorato io. Non mi sono mai tirata indietro a fare nulla. Se non bastano mi metto a fare anche qualcos'altro. Faccio un figlio con la consapevolezza di non fargli mancare niente. Non per un fatto egoistico. Perché i figli si possono anche fare per questo.
> 
> Io sono sicura che lui non sia un disonesto. Ma ripeto sempre che tutto può essere. Non vivo in una capitale e la realtà è piccola. Se tu sei disonesto o uno che ammazza polli si saprebbe dopo 10 minuti che l'hai spennato. Ciò non toglie che viste le sue continue uscite in cui non si sa dove vada di preciso, potrebbe essere tutto e niente (per il lavoro), magari ha varie commari fuori o...Boh??? Io propendo per il niente di disonesto.
> Essendo una piccola realtà che tu chieda o meno (e certo che ne abbiamo parlato prima di sposarci), sapresti pure se è uno che ha i debiti. Il tenore di vita non lo considero. Una persona che è sempre a lavoro (così dice ma poi a lavoro qualche volta non lo trovi), non può avere un tenore di vita adeguato agli orari di lavoro. Io so che lavoro fa. Non mi è data la possibilità di vedere le entrate effettive, perché sono straconvinta che i suoi non vogliano che IO sappia. Ma so che entrate ce ne sono. Come lo so? Perché mia suocera non vuole lo sappia io, ma parla. Un matrimonio così, con dei familiari che pensano sempre che qualcuno voglia fargli barba pelo e contro pelo, non è una cosa carina.  Prima del matrimonio non ho mai chiesto nulla di entrate o via discorrendo perché era a lui a dirmi molto chiaramente che c'erano. E non chiedevo perché non ne avevo bisogno e perché non volevo si pensasse che lo sposavo per i soldi (cosa che secondo me pensano lo stesso). Che poi dopo il matrimonio sia successo qualcosa tale da non far rispondere a una semplicissima curiosità ("quanto guadagni di preciso?"), questo è sicuro. Cosa sia non lo so. Che io metta o meno un investigatore nemmeno saprebbe rispondere a questa domanda. Ha un'amante? Sì, c'è una persona con cui si sente quotidianamente e sono cuoricini e bacetti e gnigni gnegne . per me questo già è tradimento. Perché io non mi metto a mandare cuori e baci a chiunque. Io l'ho sempre  aspettato la sera.


Se ha un'amante ,basta già questo per fargli tenere il massimo riserbo sui suoi averi perché l'addebito potrebbe colpirlo piuttosto duramente.
In questo caso io non avrei pietà .Tradita da un uomo che oltre tutto fa in modo di farmi fessa a 360 gradi.Visto che la sola cosa che li smuove sono i soldi ,li farei piangere su questo punto.
Poi magari fai sapere di darli in beneficenza tutti i mesi ma glieli farei tirare fuori eccome.
Ripeto,se ha un'amante ,ti ha messo un'arma atomica nelle mani.USALA !!


----------



## Viky36 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ah bene... il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'ho io allora! Ora forse si spiega tutto. Ha sempre avuto un'amante e forse questa con cui si sente è nuova... quindi nasconde tutto per paura che un giorno o l'altro la scema (io) se ne possa accorgere e gli possa far sputare i denti. In fondo mica appena sposati andavo a guardare sul suo cellulare...   
... Mi ha fatto fessa, sì... ora ho capito appieno il senso della frase " il polpo si cucina nella sua acqua"


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Io faccio un lavoro con buona entrata mensile. Il mio lavoro da solo può coprire tutte le spese di una casa, un figlio piccolo con pannolini, vestitini che in 15 giorni bisogna cambiare e via discorrendo. Ho sempre lavorato io. Non mi sono mai tirata indietro a fare nulla. Se non bastano mi metto a fare anche qualcos'altro. Faccio un figlio con la consapevolezza di non fargli mancare niente. Non per un fatto egoistico. Perché i figli si possono anche fare per questo.
> 
> Io sono sicura che lui non sia un disonesto. Ma ripeto sempre che tutto può essere. Non vivo in una capitale e la realtà è piccola. *Se tu sei disonesto o uno che ammazza polli si saprebbe dopo 10 minuti che l'hai spennato.* Ciò non toglie che viste le sue continue uscite in cui non si sa dove vada di preciso, potrebbe essere tutto e niente (per il lavoro), magari ha varie commari fuori o...Boh??? *Io propendo* per il niente di disonesto.
> *Essendo una piccola realtà che tu chieda o meno* (e certo che ne abbiamo parlato prima di sposarci), *sapresti pure se è uno che ha i debiti. Il tenore di vita non lo considero. *Una persona che è sempre a lavoro (così dice ma poi a lavoro qualche volta non lo trovi), non può avere un tenore di vita adeguato agli orari di lavoro. Io so che lavoro fa. *Non mi è data la possibilità di vedere le entrate effettive*, perché sono straconvinta che i suoi non vogliano che IO sappia. *Ma so che entrate ce ne sono*. Come lo so? Perché mia suocera non vuole lo sappia io, ma parla. Un matrimonio così, con dei familiari che pensano sempre che qualcuno voglia fargli barba pelo e contro pelo, non è una cosa carina.  *Prima del matrimonio non ho mai chiesto nulla di entrate o via discorrendo perché era a lui a dirmi molto chiaramente che c'erano.* E non chiedevo perché non ne avevo bisogno e perché non volevo si pensasse che lo sposavo per i soldi (cosa che secondo me pensano lo stesso). Che poi dopo il matrimonio sia successo qualcosa tale da non far rispondere a una semplicissima curiosità ("quanto guadagni di preciso?"), questo è sicuro. Cosa sia non lo so. Che io metta o meno un investigatore nemmeno saprebbe rispondere a questa domanda. Ha un'amante? Sì, c'è una persona con cui si sente quotidianamente e sono cuoricini e bacetti e gnigni gnegne . per me questo già è tradimento. Perché io non mi metto a mandare cuori e baci a chiunque. Io l'ho sempre  aspettato la sera.





Viky36 ha detto:


> Ah bene... il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'ho io allora! Ora forse si spiega tutto. Ha sempre avuto un'amante e forse questa con cui si sente è nuova... quindi nasconde tutto per paura che un giorno o l'altro la scema (io) se ne possa accorgere e gli possa far sputare i denti. In fondo mica appena sposati andavo a guardare sul suo cellulare...
> ... Mi ha fatto fessa, sì... ora ho capito appieno il senso della frase " il polpo si cucina nella sua acqua"


Dopo il matrimonio si è esplicitato il prima del matrimonio. Semplicemente. 

Leggi i tuoi grassetti...a parte che CONDIVIDERE la conoscenza delle disponibilità finanziarie nel momento in cui si decide di mettersi a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto e non si è coinquilini che dividono semplicemente gli spazi per abbassare le spese, mi sembra il minimo se si sta parlando di un progetto che NECESSARIAMENTE coinvolge soldi. 

Il matrimonio è anche un contratto. A diversi piani. Compreso quello economico e materiale. 

Il fatto che tu non sappia nulla a questo livello, è preoccupante. 

Non importano le supposizioni. Lasciano tutte il tempo che trovano. E distraggono pure. 

Il FATTO è che tu NON SAI chi sia l'uomo che hai sposato. Sotto praticamente nessun punto di vista. 
Se non quelli delle aspettative (tue) deluse da lui. 

Se sono i genitori a impedirgli, mah...a me non hanno mai convinto quelli che usano i genitori come scusa per le loro mancanze. E men che meno chi accetta i genitori come colpevoli. 

A letto ci siete voi due. E fra voi due parlate. O almeno dovreste. Al netto di quello che i suoi vogliono o meno. 

Questo è un altro aspetto che mi stupisce tu non abbia notato prima di sposarvi...o meglio, da come scrivi, l'hai notato ma dalla prospettiva meno produttiva per voi. 

Ti preoccupi di quello che pensano di te. Non si capisce bene chi. 

Che caspita te ne frega se "gli altri" pensano, o possono pensare, che ti sei sposata per soldi?????

Queste sono cose che si sanno nella coppia e riguardano la coppia. Gli altri si possono allegramente fottere. 

Che abbia un amante o meno, è secondo me l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi. Se anche non l'avesse il risultato è che nel vostro matrimonio non c'è neppure la confidenza necessaria a parlare dei soldi. 

Caspita...se ne parla fra amici di soldi...

Marito e moglie sono legati da un contratto anche economico...e tu hai firmato alla cieca. 
E sarebbe importante che tu te ne rendessi conto. 
Non è una cosa così banale mettersi con qualcuno di cui si arriva a sospettare il peggio...e non parlo dell'amante. 

Il fatto che tu per dirti sicura di chi è socialmente ti debba affidare alle dicerie di paese....è spaventoso. Dico davvero. 

Quanto al coltello...guarda...prima di prendere in mano un coltello sarebbe bene imparare ad usarlo. Per come ti descrivi in questi post, secondo me, più che tagliarti un dito, non fai. 

Ripeto, secondo me ti converrebbe iniziare a riflettere su quali sono i tuoi parametri nella valutazione delle persone. 
Perchè in questo casino ti ci sei messa tu. 

E prima di fare mosse dettate dall'ansia che deriva dalla NON CONOSCENZA della persona con cui dividi il letto, io al tuo posto mi occuperei di conoscere...almeno le cose di superficie caspita! 

E se vuoi uscirne, e non ripetere la stessa cosa ancora una volta (dico ancora perchè ho letto anche la storia da amante) ti sarebbe utile capire cosa ti spinge a metterti in posizione così supina e cieca. 
Di una cecità volontaria fra l'altro. 

Quanto al rosso....l'altra riflessione che io mi metterei a fare, al tuo posto, ruoterebbe intorno al perchè ti senti in dovere di dimostrare "che tu puoi". E' una brutta gogna, quella del dover dimostrare qualcosa a chissà chi. 
Perchè è con se stessi che qualcosa non funziona. 

Quando tutto fila, non si sente il bisogno di dimostrare niente a nessuno. Si sa di sè. E tanto basta. 
Gli altri non contano, o comunque vengono dopo. 

In particolare per le questioni a cui fai riferimento tu.

Per il sottolineato...sono cose concrete che scrivi, o ti stai costruendo una nuova versione???
Ne hai girate almeno cinque o sei da quando scrivi...appoggiati ai FATTI CONCRETI per leggere la realtà. Non alle supposizioni. 
Fra l'altro costruite sulla sabbia.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se ha un'amante ,basta già questo per fargli tenere il massimo riserbo sui suoi averi perché *l'addebito potrebbe colpirlo piuttosto duramente.*
> In questo caso io non avrei pietà .Tradita da un uomo che oltre tutto fa in modo di farmi fessa a 360 gradi.Visto che la sola cosa che li smuove sono i soldi ,li farei piangere su questo punto.
> Poi magari fai sapere di darli in beneficenza tutti i mesi ma glieli farei tirare fuori eccome.
> Ripeto,se ha un'amante ,ti ha messo un'arma atomica nelle mani.USALA !!


Come?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Io faccio un lavoro con buona entrata mensile. Il mio lavoro da solo può coprire tutte le spese di una casa, un figlio piccolo con pannolini, vestitini che in 15 giorni bisogna cambiare e via discorrendo. Ho sempre lavorato io. Non mi sono mai tirata indietro a fare nulla. Se non bastano mi metto a fare anche qualcos'altro. Faccio un figlio con la consapevolezza di non fargli mancare niente. Non per un fatto egoistico. Perché i figli si possono anche fare per questo.
> 
> Io sono sicura che lui non sia un disonesto. Ma ripeto sempre che tutto può essere. Non vivo in una capitale e la realtà è piccola. Se tu sei disonesto o uno che ammazza polli si saprebbe dopo 10 minuti che l'hai spennato. Ciò non toglie che viste le sue continue uscite in cui non si sa dove vada di preciso, potrebbe essere tutto e niente (per il lavoro), magari ha varie commari fuori o...Boh??? Io propendo per il niente di disonesto.
> Essendo una piccola realtà che tu chieda o meno (e certo che ne abbiamo parlato prima di sposarci), sapresti pure se è uno che ha i debiti. Il tenore di vita non lo considero. Una persona che è sempre a lavoro (così dice ma poi a lavoro qualche volta non lo trovi), non può avere un tenore di vita adeguato agli orari di lavoro. Io so che lavoro fa. Non mi è data la possibilità di vedere le entrate effettive, perché sono straconvinta che i suoi non vogliano che IO sappia. Ma so che entrate ce ne sono. Come lo so? Perché mia suocera non vuole lo sappia io, ma parla. Un matrimonio così, con dei familiari che pensano sempre che qualcuno voglia fargli barba pelo e contro pelo, non è una cosa carina.  Prima del matrimonio non ho mai chiesto nulla di entrate o via discorrendo perché era a lui a dirmi molto chiaramente che c'erano. E non chiedevo perché non ne avevo bisogno e perché non volevo si pensasse che lo sposavo per i soldi (cosa che secondo me pensano lo stesso). Che poi dopo il matrimonio sia successo qualcosa tale da non far rispondere a una semplicissima curiosità ("quanto guadagni di preciso?"), questo è sicuro. Cosa sia non lo so. Che io metta o meno un investigatore nemmeno saprebbe rispondere a questa domanda. Ha un'amante? Sì, c'è una persona con cui si sente quotidianamente e sono cuoricini e bacetti e gnigni gnegne . per me questo già è tradimento. Perché io non mi metto a mandare cuori e baci a chiunque. Io l'ho sempre  aspettato la sera.


Sto tipo di dinamiche sono un classicone dei paesi piccoli del sud. Me ne sono capitate poche di divisione ereditaria in cui gli stessi figli non sapevano un cazzo del perché e del percome arrivassero i soldi di papà. E parlo di figli 50 anni. Secondo me la chiave di volta sta nel far capire al marito che deve lasciare un po' di soldi per terra. Questo a prescindere dall' entrare negli affari suoi.


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come?


In caso di separazione  portare l'evidenza di adulterio con un figlio ancora neonato ,l'ago della bilancia lo sposta.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In caso di separazione  portare l'evidenza di adulterio con un figlio ancora neonato ,l'ago della bilancia lo sposta.


In che modo?
Non è che aumenta l’entità del mantenimento se il padre è stato  “cattivo”.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

[MENTION=7336]Viky36[/MENTION] , [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ha ragione da vendere.
Tu non sai chi hai sposato e non parliamo di "psiche profonda" ma della normale conoscenza che si acquisisce anche semplicemente del compagno di classe.
Tu fai solo congetture, sempre e comunque congetture dettate da sensazioni (neppure indizi) esterne al vostro rapporto.
Mai visto niente di simile.
Devi uscirne al più presto.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che modo?Non è che aumenta l’entità del mantenimento se il padre è stato  “cattivo”.


L'addebito non ha natura di mantenimento.E' sanzionatorio, risarcitorio, adesso e' inutile addentrarsi nei particolari, ma in un giudizio è come se fosse una. "voce" a se'.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mai visto niente di simile.


Beato te.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'addebito non ha natura di mantenimento.E' sanzionatorio, risarcitorio, adesso e' inutile addentrarsi nei particolari, ma in un giudizio è come se fosse una. "voce" a se'.


Non ne sapevo nulla. Vorrei saperne di più.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne sapevo nulla. Vorrei saperne di più.


Mmmmm.... Premetto che non mi occupo di diritto di famiglia  (cioè.... Me ne sono occupata molto marginalmente).La domanda di addebito e' una richiesta che esula dal discorso mantenimento.E qui faccio un passo indietro. Il mantenimento, nei confronti del coniuge economicamente più debole  (quindi distinto dal mantenimento della prole) non è scomparso. Caso mai, la recente giurisprudenza  -scollegandolo dal precedente criterio del tenore di vita - lo ha depotenziato (pure anche al momento nella sola sede del divorzio).Senza con ciò negare che, diversamente, il criterio del tenore di vita resta in soccorso per quanto riguarda i figli. Di qui, che ad esempio in sede giudiziale occorre tenere conto che nel contributo al mantenimento dovrebbero rientrare alcune voci di spesa che esulano dalle necessità per così dire  "dirette" dei figli (faccio un esempio: a date condizioni reddituali non può non tenersi in conto che il contributo deve prevedere anche voci di spesa quali bollette e spese condominiali, atteso che l'immobile e' assegnato nell'esclusivo interesse del minore).Comunque veniamo al discorso addebito. L'addebito e' un qualcosa di eventualmente aggiuntivo al mantenimento. Il coniuge a cui è imputata la "colpa" della separazione  (che va accertata nel giudizio) va incontro a conseguenze di natura, diciamo sanzionatoria. Vale a dire che (qualora sia quello economicamente più debole) perderà ogni diritto al proprio autonomo mantenimento  (sia pure scollegato dal precedente tenore di vita), mentre qualora colui cui la separazione sia addebitabile corrisponda alla parte economicamente più forte verrà condannato al pagamento di una somma a parte, che andrà ad aggiungersi alle altre "voci". Questa somma può anche essere liquidata in una unica tranche, ovvero essere frazionata in mensilità.Prendi il discorso a grandi linee, che ripeto, non è la mia materia. Appena riesco, ti linko da computer qualche articolo più o meno attendibile


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... Premetto che non mi occupo di diritto di famiglia  (cioè.... Me ne sono occupata molto marginalmente).La domanda di addebito e' una richiesta che esula dal discorso mantenimento.E qui faccio un passo indietro. Il mantenimento, nei confronti del coniuge economicamente più debole  (quindi distinto dal mantenimento della prole) non è scomparso. Caso mai, la recente giurisprudenza  -scollegandolo dal precedente criterio del tenore di vita - lo ha depotenziato (pure anche al momento nella sola sede del divorzio).Senza con ciò negare che, diversamente, il criterio del tenore di vita resta in soccorso per quanto riguarda i figli. Di qui, che ad esempio in sede giudiziale occorre tenere conto che nel contributo al mantenimento dovrebbero rientrare alcune voci di spesa che esulano dalle necessità per così dire  "dirette" dei figli (faccio un esempio: a date condizioni reddituali non può non tenersi in conto che il contributo deve prevedere anche voci di spesa quali bollette e spese condominiali, atteso che l'immobile e' assegnato nell'esclusivo interesse del minore).Comunque veniamo al discorso addebito. L'addebito e' un qualcosa di eventualmente aggiuntivo al mantenimento. Il coniuge a cui è imputata la "colpa" della separazione  (che va accertata nel giudizio) va incontro a conseguenze di natura, diciamo sanzionatoria. Vale a dire che (qualora sia quello economicamente più debole) perderà ogni diritto al proprio autonomo mantenimento  (sia pure scollegato dal precedente tenore di vita), mentre qualora colui cui la separazione sia addebitabile corrisponda alla parte economicamente più forte verrà condannato al pagamento di una somma a parte, che andrà ad aggiungersi alle altre "voci". Questa somma può anche essere liquidata in una unica tranche, ovvero essere frazionata in mensilità.Prendi il discorso a grandi linee, che ripeto, non è la mia materia. Appena riesco, ti linko da computer qualche articolo più o meno attendibile


Una sorta di riconoscimento  di danno biologico :up:


----------

